# Dockside Diversion/Still Waters



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2011)

Start Date: Oct 12, 2011
DM: GlassEye

Players:
Borric Hawkins (perrinmiller) - Fighter 5
-Starting XP: 8372
-XP Nov 13: 9698
-XP Nov 27: 10006 (level 5)
-XP Jan 06: 11909
-XP Jan 19: 12260
Zelena Andu (Songdragon) - Cleric/Bard 5
-Starting XP: 7043
-XP Nov 13: 8369
-XP Jan 06: 10385 (level 5)
-XP Jan 19: 10736
Nathan Tchanlach (jkason) - Sorcerer 4
-Starting XP: 6392
-XP Nov 13: 7718
-XP Jan 06: 9734
-XP Jan 19: 10020 (level 5)
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Witch 5
-Starting XP: 8379
-XP Nov 13: 9705
-XP Nov 27: 10013 (level 5)
-XP Jan 06: 11916
-XP Jan 19: 12267

Rewards:
3 Beetles + Swarm: 2,400 xp *(600 xp ea)* & 3,000 gp *(750 gp ea)* (Oct 20, 2011)
Time-based thru Nov 13 (33 days): *(726 xp ea)* & *(825 gp ea)*
Retainer from Sekmun: *(250 gp ea)*
TBX & TBG (Borric and Sylvain) thru Nov 27 (14 days): *(308 xp ea)* & *(434 gp ea)*
Halfling Pirates: 3,400 xp *(850 xp ea)* (Jan 06, 2012)[sblock=Halfling Gear]Sling (0 gp); 10 bullets (1 sp); Quarterstaff (0 gp); Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp);
+1 Hide Armor (small) (1165 gp); MW Halfling Sling Staff (320 gp) x3; 30 sling bullets (3 sp); MW Studded leather armor (small) (175 gp) x3, Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp) x3; Tanglefoot Bag (50 gp) x3; Thunderstone (30 gp) x3; 839.9 gp in gems & small coin.
Total Value = 5880.3 GP[/sblock]
Hazard pay: *(100 gp ea)*
Baggett & Tamm: 3,200 xp *(800 xp ea)*; wand of invisibility (6 charges) (540 gp) *(135 gp ea)*

[sblock=Final XP/GP Summary]



Total Encounter GP: 10,820.3 gp (2,705 gp, 7 cp each)
Total Time-based Gold is listed above under each character's name.  (If you've added TBG at any point during the adventure remember to subtract that amount from the number above before you add it to your character's finances.)

Experience: Time-based XP has been added as we go and is reflected in the xp totals in your character column on the right side of the above image.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2011)

Zelena's route through the twisting ways of stalls and taverns and storage houses of mercantile interests leads Zelena and Borric a couple of blocks farther away from the Dunn Wright Inn than intended and closer to the busiest of the docks district.  As they are moving out of the narrow way between two alehouses a man, a dock worker by the looks of him, with tiny wounds spotting his exposed skin and oozing drops of blood stumbles into them as he attempts to push past.

"Move! Move!  Its the wrath of Akutu!"

Hot on his heels is a hag of a woman, ancient and stinking, flecked with the silver scales of the numerous fish she's gutted already this day and seemingly unmindful of the scaling knife clutched in one gnarled hand.

"Akutu my arse!  That savage on the Eel, mostlike."

From between the stalls where they stand they can see some distance down the dock.  Near a large merchant vessel, presumably the Eel mentioned by the fishwife, what looks to be a cloud of ember hovers above the dock.

---

With the golden motes leading the way Nathan easily pushes through a crowd that seems almost as afraid of him, or maybe his heavenly motes, as they are of the cloud that hovers farther down the dock.  As he finally reaches a larger clearing free of the mass of fleeing dockside workers, farther than he intended to go, perhaps, he spots a pair that he's seen in the Dunn Wright Inn before: a gnomish woman on a riding dog and a bulky warrior.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Zelena looks to Borric, _"Shall we?"_ With that she kicks into the hounds side and makes for the Eel. Along the way she draws out her axe.

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Seeing the others through the crowd, and noting that the gnome's spurred her mount, Nathan points to her.

"Boys, if you wouldn't mind connecting us?" he says to the air. There's a brief flicker of light for those who might be looking, which darts across the air to rest by Zelena's ear. Nathan's voice comes from the unseen celestial mote:

"We heard about the trouble at the Dunn Wright. Saw you two there before, if I remember. I'm working my way there, too. Name's Nathan."









*OOC:*


Casting message and continuing to the source of the trouble.







[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)
*AC:* 18 (18 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods, "I am with ya!"









*OOC:*


Just checking in to subscribe.  No time to even read today. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


GE, just throwing up a post that Syl is interested if there's room.  Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric and Sylvain have been kickin' down doors and pickin' up... wenches  from the very beginning; of course there's room!  I'll get a post up later today.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

(Yay... EN is back)

The gnome slows up the hound and disbounts, axe in hand. She waits for the others to catch up and once together nods, _"Lets see what is happening boys."_ She tosses a wink at Waltor whom she spots poking out of a flap to see what is happening.

(( I did up a post... guess it ever got through. Rolled an 11 for perception... damn 1's ))

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan and Sylvain come up behind Zelena and Borric at the end of a long wooden dock.  Crates are piled in several spots along the dock next to where the ship, the _Eel of K'issp_ lies moored.  A cloud of tiny beetles buzzes angrily at the far end of the dock and looking much like a swirl of ash and embers.  Closer to the end of the dock where Borric, Zelena, Nathan and Sylvain stand are three thick-shelled beetles the size of big dogs that land briefly before buzzing up into the air again.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One






[sblock=Combat Information]
I'll use a party initiative to get this moving...

Initiative
Party
Beetles

[sblock=Initiative Rolls]Beetles: (14) 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=19
Party: (18) 1d20+6=23 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=24 1d20+2=6[/sblock]

Enemy Status
Beetle 1
Beetle 2
Beetle 3
Swarm[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Gah, I hate bugs," Nathan says, then turns to his left shoulder where four small, sizzling motes have become visible. 

"By all means, have at," he says, pointing to the swarm. As its fellows continue to hover near the sorcerer, one sparking mote zigzags down the dock, past the larger bugs, until it enters the swarm itself, where it explodes in a dragon-shaped burst of magenta flame. 









*OOC:*


Casting Snapdragon Fireworks. Since it damages all creatures in its target square, I read that as an area spell with only a single square to its area. YMMV. 1d4 fire damage (+50% if you rule it an area effect) and dazzled, Reflex save 15 for half damage and no dazzle. Nathan can generate another firework each of the following 3 rounds as a move action.









[sblock=mini-stats] Fireworks: 3/4 remaining

Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)
*AC:* 18 (18 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 6/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Zelena moves to the nearest bug...

(how high is the thing flying? *Knowledge (nature)* check on what these bugs as... 1d20+2=16)

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:* Arcane strike
*Move Action:* move to J-5
*Standard Action:*
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 13, 2011)

From his own experience, Syl knew how much trouble swarms of little creatures could cause if they weren't quickly dealt with.  As such, he also targets the swarm with a fiery spell of his own.  









*OOC:*


Standard action-Cast Flaming Sphere on the swarm.  Reflex DC 17 to save or take 3d6 fire damage.  Move action-none.





 



Mini Stats:  



Spoiler



Sylvain Marana Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:* None
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34/34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips:* Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabliize
*1st:* Enlarge Person, Sleep x2 (DC 17), Shocking Grasp
*2nd:* Flaming Sphere (DC 17)*, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm. 
*means spell already cast.

Hexs:  All available.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric snarls, "Fookin' bugs?! GAH, I will try to hold them off."

He draws out one of his nice, new chakram, and sends it whirling to thunk into the deck at the feet of the nearest beetle.

Disappointed he remarks, "Dammit."

"Well hopefully one will impale itself on my polearm. Then I will have beetle on a pike to parade around at the tavern."

Borric stows his shield away and gets his guisarme ready to fend off the first one that tries to bite him or Zelena.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & Quickdraw Chakram
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Beetle 3; MWK Chakram (1d20+7=10, 1d8+3=4)
*Move Action:* Stow Shield
*Free Action:* Talking & Quickdraw Guisarme
*AoO:* MWK Guisarme AoO (1d20+8=28, 2d4+4=10), MWK Guisarme Crit Confirm (1d20+8=24, 4d4+8=22); Total 33 damage.  
Come on beetle, kill yourself! [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan's mote bursts into a flash of magenta fire that sets the already agitated swarm to a state of heightened insectile irritation.  It swarms erratically around the dock, driven by some unknown vermin motivation, looking for something to vent its irritation upon.

The three beetles are, at this point, only minorly agitated and fly up into the air in an ungainly buzzing of beetle wings only a few feet before dropping back down to the dock.  Zelena has seen their type before in Starlight Keep where she and Fury and a couple of others cleared out the kobold lair.  These are obviously fire beetles, easily identified by the glowing gland on their abdomens, but this species is much thicker of body with a heavier shell than those she encountered before.

Sylvain's flaming sphere bursts into existence within the swarm and scores of charred beetle husks drop to the dock.

Borric is not so lucky in his attack and the chakram gouges up splinters from the deck.  A quick change of weaponry and Borric is ready for what may come next.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One; Zelena has a standard action remaining






[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: Each of the beetles is on some object (gangplank, crate, dock post) that elevates them from ‘ground’ level.  They fly up into the air 5-10 ft. before dropping back down.  Well within Zelena’s reach.

Initiative
Party
Beetles

Party Status
Borric: 43/43 hp remaining
Nathan: 22/22 hp remaining
Sylvain: 34/34 hp remaining
Zelena: 34/34 hp remaining

Spells Cast: Snapdragon Fireworks (Nathan), Flaming Sphere (Sylvain)
Conditions: Arcane Strike (Zelena), Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status
Beetle 1
Beetle 2
Beetle 3
Swarm: 6 dmg

Swarm Ref saves: 1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=13[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

As the bug drops down, the gnome slashes at it with her axe... 

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:* (moved)
*Standard Action:* Attack
*Swift Action:* 1d20+4=7 (nothing to see here, move along  
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2011)

Zelena's axe is ill timed to compensate for the erratic flying of the beetle and the attack goes wide.  The beetle is becoming more agitated with the gnome swinging at it and it nips Zelena causing a minor wound.

Borric's timing could hardly be more perfect.  As the beetle flies towards him he seems to effortlessly lift his weapon into place and impale the beetle with a splatter of ichor that just barely misses him.  The beetle's legs twitch a moment longer before falling still.  A second beetle flies up to the fighter and snaps its mandibles just barely missing Borric.

The cloud of tiny beetles, sensing something to vent its aggression upon, surges forward in a pestilent black cloud to engulf the first living thing they encounter: Zelena.  Beetles swarm all about her, landing on exposed flesh, crawling under clothing and armor, and leaving little welts wherever they go.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two; everyone can act
Zelena: DC 14 Fort save to avoid distraction






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Party
Beetles

Party Status
Borric: 43/43 hp remaining
Nathan: 22/22 hp remaining
Sylvain: 34/34 hp remaining
Zelena: 28/34 hp remaining

Spells Cast: Snapdragon Fireworks (Nathan), Flaming Sphere (Sylvain)
Conditions: Arcane Strike (Zelena), Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status
Beetle 1
Beetle 2: 33 dmg.; dead
Beetle 3
Swarm: 6 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 14, 2011)

Waltor screeches with horror as he sees Zelena get outnumbered by the attackers. "Hang on, Zelena. Look out, flames coming your way!" Syl screams, letting his friend know what was about to happen. With a flick of his finger the ball of fire rolls toward the swarm, attempting to roast more of the critters.

He then takes a moment to help Borric as well. "You know the drill, big guy. End that bug, you fraidy-cat," the witch tells his friend, blessing him iwth one of his favored hexes.









*OOC:*


Move action-redirect Flaming Sphere to the swarm. DC 17 Reflex save or take damage. Standard action-use Fortune Hex on Borric (and let Borric choose at to whether he wants the reroll for attack or damage. Free action-talk.





 



Mini Stats: 



Spoiler



Sylvain Marana Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:* None
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34/34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips:* Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabliize
*1st:* Enlarge Person, Sleep x2 (DC 17), Shocking Grasp
*2nd:* Flaming Sphere (DC 17)*, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm. 
*means spell already cast.
Hexs: Fortune Hex on Borric.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 15, 2011)

((Fort save 1d20+5=14 Saves! ))

The gnome takes a step back from the swarm, especially at Syl's warning... 

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats]
*Miscellaneous Actions:* 5ft step to K5
 *Swift Action:* Arcane Strike
*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*Attack the B3 as it comes into range 1d20+4=17 if hit 1d6+1+1=3 damage... Yahtzee! 
*Free Action:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 28 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric twirls the polearm around his head as he step back from the next beetle, flinging guts off the blade as he remarks with a grin, "Ha! These things aren't so tough."

He slices at the beetle that tried to bite him. His guisarme slices into the carapace and exposes the insides to the dockside air.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to M4
*Standard Action:* Reach attack on Beetle 1; Guisarme 1st roll (1d20+8=15, 2d4+4=9); Guisarme 2nd roll (1d20+8=21)
*Move Action:* None
*AoO:* If applicable, Guisarme AoO (1d20+8=19, 2d4+4=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan chuckles as the ball of flame continues to consume bugs, turning to the trio of sparking motes and saying, "Fine, if you think you can do better, have at."

Another of the sparkler-motes zigzags through the air with a high pitched whistle. This one erupts into a purple dragon-shaped fire amid the swarm. 

Meanwhile, a pair of small glowing orbs appear over Nathan's opposite shoulder. The sorcerer nods in the direction of the bugs. "Come in pairs now, do you? Well, show me what you got."

The glowing orbs zip across the field of battle, as well, attacking what insects remain alive.

[sblock=actions]Move: send a second firework at the swarm. Fireworks damage (1d4=3).  

DC 15 for half damage and to avoid dazzling (can swarms be dazzled?)

Standard: Magic Missle against whatever big bugs are still standing, if any:

Magic Missle Damage (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats] Fireworks: 2/4 remaining

Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)
*AC:* 18 (18 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2011)

Sylvain directs the ball of flame into the swarming beetles expecting the embers of their burnt shells to spiral to the dock but somehow the swarm avoids a fiery fate for the moment.

Zelena steps out of the cloud of beetles shedding the pinching menace as she goes.  Her attack shears a sliver of shell off the larger beetle but does little other damage.

Ichor drips from the beetle Borric wounded and when it buzzes in for another bite he chops it again with his guisarme leaving it seriously wounded.   Its attack against Borric is unsuccessful.

When Nathan’s purple dragon mote explodes into light and fire a small number of the beetles comprising the swarm crash to the dock in tiny, purple balls of flame.  Seeing that Borric nearly has his chopped into pieces and Zelena is steadily backing away from the swarm, Nathan’s other motes smash into the beetle next to Zelena sending it spinning.  Despite being severely damaged it rights itself and snaps ineffectually at Zelena.

The swarm surges forward to again engulf Zelena pinching and biting and leaving a number of additional small wounds.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three; everyone can act
Zelena: DC 14 Fort save to avoid distraction (again)






[sblock=Combat Information]Sorry, I’m at work and can’t update the map.  Please note the following change in position:
Borric – M4
Zelena – K5
Beetle 1 – M3
Swarm – K4/5 – L4/5

Initiative
Party
Beetles

Party Status
Borric: 43/43 hp remaining
Nathan: 22/22 hp remaining
Sylvain: 34/34 hp remaining
Zelena: 26/34 hp remaining

Spells Cast: Snapdragon Fireworks (Nathan), Flaming Sphere (Sylvain)
Conditions: Arcane Strike (Zelena), Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status
Beetle 1: 15 dmg
Beetle 2: 33 dmg.; dead
Beetle 3: 13 dmg
Swarm: 9 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Next!" Nathan calls out, and a whistling, fizzing zigzag shoots across to the back end of the swarm, an emerald dragon-fire this time, slightly brighter than the other fireworks so far. 

The sorcerer moves back a step as the beetle gets uncomfortably close to him. "Keep your eyes on that one," he says, indicating the beetle to the new pair of glowing orbs which have appeared over his right shoulder.









*OOC:*


5' step away from beetle.
Move action: another firework to a section of the swarm that isn't Zelena's square.
Hold standard action until Borric acts: if Borric kills his beetle, magic missles to Zelena's. If it's still standing after his attack, Nathan will magic missle the closer beetle to finish it, instead. All three damages in the roll below:

Fireworks damage (save DC 15 half); magic missle; magic missle. (1d4=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=5)







[sblock=mini-stats] Fireworks: 1/4 remaining

Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)
*AC:* 18 (18 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 19, 2011)

(( Fort Save 1d20+5=15 Saved! ))

The gnome retreats once again from the swarm... withdrawing to a safe distance... (straight back 15ft.) Letting her companions let loose with their area of effect spells. She stands ready to strike anything that comes close.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Sorry, trouble getting on last night and I am barely able to post tonight.






Borric quickly draws his flail with hi right hand and bashes the offending beetle next to him, crushing the carapace.  "Heh, heh.  Crack ya like a nut."

With the beetle out of action he puts the flail away (or drops it) and grips his guisarme with both hands.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Quick draw +1 Flail
*Standard Action:* Mele attack on Beetle 1; +1 Flail (1d20+9=25,  1d8+6=14)
*Move Action:* Stow flail (assuming Beetle 1 is dead) otherwise drop it.
*AoO:* If applicable, Guisarme AoO (1d20+8=19, 2d4+4=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 19, 2011)

Syl again takes his rolling ball of fire and directs it toward the swarm again. As it looks like the team was getting the upper hand, he moves 5' closer to Zelena, ready to heal her if he couldn't deal with the swarm this round.









*OOC:*


DC 17 Reflex Save to avoid damage.  No standard action this round.









Mini Stats: 



Spoiler



Sylvain Marana Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:* None
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34/34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips:* Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabliize
*1st:* Enlarge Person, Sleep x2 (DC 17), Shocking Grasp
*2nd:* Flaming Sphere (DC 17)*, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm. 
*means spell already cast.
Hexs: Fortune Hex on Borric.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2011)

Borric easily crushes the beetle in front of him and Nathan's motes destroy the other beetle leaving only the swarm of beetles to contend with.  The swarm takes the full effect of the emerald dragon-fire but continues rolling forward.  Sylvain's flaming sphere finally catches up to the swarm and burns a substantial number of the beetles leaving only a small, ragged and rapidly failing cloud.

There are enough beetles, however, to continue their erratic forward flight and engulf both Zelena and Borric with their mass.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four; everyone can act
Zelena & Borric: DC 14 Fort save to avoid distraction






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Party
Beetles

Party Status
Borric: 39/43 hp remaining
Nathan: 22/22 hp remaining
Sylvain: 34/34 hp remaining
Zelena: 22/34 hp remaining

Spells Cast: Snapdragon Fireworks (Nathan), Flaming Sphere (Sylvain)
Conditions: Arcane Strike (Zelena), Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status
Beetle 1: 29 dmg; dead
Beetle 2: 33 dmg.; dead
Beetle 3: 23 dmg; dead
Swarm: 23 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"That's it, friends! Show 'em what you're made of!" Nathan calls out as the final hovering sparkler whizzes forward and another quartet springs into existence. The new set takes Nathan's encouragement, as well, as the first of its number streaks forward to join in a double-dragon burst of bright orange flames. 

[sblock=actions]Move: Send final firework.

Standard: Re-cast Snapdragon Fireworks.

I rolled the two damages together, but I believe the swarm saves for them separately:

Snapdragon Fireworks (1d4=4, 1d4=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats] Fireworks: 3/4 remaining

Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0
*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)
*AC:* 18 (18 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 3/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

The gnome curses... _"By Tullog's luck, these bugs like me..."_

(( Fort Save 1d20+5=10 Failed. What does distracted mean exactly? ))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> The gnome curses... _"By Tullog's luck, these bugs like me..."_
> 
> (( Fort Save 1d20+5=10 Failed. What does distracted mean exactly? ))












*OOC:*



A creature with this ability can nauseate the creatures that it damages. Any living creature that takes damage from a creature with the distraction ability is nauseated for 1 round

ad Nausium

Creatures with the nauseated condition experience stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move actions per turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric moves out of the swarm and remarks,  "Yuck!  Take them out guys."

He pulls out a flask of alchemist fire in case the swarm survives the arcane casters.

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+6=26)
*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Move to I3
*Move Action:* Pull out flask[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme (one hand) & Alchemist Fire
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

The gnome does not look well, as she removes herself from the swarm once again (adding a tumble to avoid any AoOs 1d20+8=28) After moving a short distance, the gnome becomes rather sick dropping to one knee to keep herself from falling...

(move to what would be 5 Q )


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2011)

The double burst of Nathan's snapdragon fireworks breaks up the swarm and those that survive buzz off in solo, unthreatening flight.  Borric finds he doesn't need his alchemist fire after all and Zelena quickly recovers from the brief bout of nausea induced by all those bugs crawling over her.

The heavy tread of footsteps on the wooden dock behind them catches everyone's attention as a massive lizardfolk male, easily topping seven feet tall and with scales the dark gray-green of hanging moss, strides the length of the dock towards them. He wears a loose wrap of cloth about his waist, either an affectation or a nod to human modesty, and several pieces of heavy, gold jewelry tightly around his thick biceps.

He surveys the scene with his yellow, reptilian eyes, glancing at each member of the impromptu group and sizing up Borric in particular before bowing in Nathan and Sylvain's direction.

"I am Sekmun, sailing on the Eel of K'issp.  Misfortune released my cargo of beetles.  You have my gratitude for cleaning up this mess.  Accept this gift of my gratitude."

Sekmun twists a heavy gold band from his arm and presents it to Zelena who is closest to him.









*OOC:*


Combat: Complete, and barely scratched if at all.  Looks like I need to re-assess my DM tactics...






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Party
Beetles

Party Status
Borric: 39/43 hp remaining
Nathan: 22/22 hp remaining
Sylvain: 34/34 hp remaining
Zelena: 22/34 hp remaining

Spells Cast: Snapdragon Fireworks (Nathan), Flaming Sphere (Sylvain)
Conditions: Arcane Strike (Zelena), Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status
Beetle 1: 29 dmg; dead
Beetle 2: 33 dmg.; dead
Beetle 3: 23 dmg; dead
Swarm: 30 dmg; dead[/sblock][sblock=Rewards]2,400 xp (600 xp ea) & 3,000 gp (750 gp ea); not including Time XP/GP yet.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the lizardfolk offers the gnome his bracelet, Nathan smiles and bows.

"A pleasure to help out, especially for such a generous reward," he says. 









*OOC:*


For the record, I'm perfectly fine with Nathan making it out of a fight without a scratch.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

The gnome nods to the lizardman... _"Them bugs were a nasty lot. But we help were we can. Thank you for your kindness."_ She accepts the gift. _"If you and your crew care for a drink, stop by the Dunn Wright. My treat."_

The gnome then calls upon her divine magics and casts a CLW on herself. ((1d8+2=9))


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 21, 2011)

Syl dismisses his ball of fire and took a deep breath, examining his companions.  "Is everyone okay?  Lucky we were close by or that could have been a real problem.  Oh, and hey, nice dog, Zelena!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Well, we did start combat off with a critical hit for a kill. 

Go ahead and make the lizardman a CR5 classed character with some CR3 henchmen and we can continue the fracas. I offered you some IC help. 






Putting away his flask and collecting his chakram, Borric then flings beetle guts and pieces of carapace off his weapon, accidentally getting some on the lizardman.

"You should be more careful, snakeman. Perhaps you should not be transporting such things into Venza."

"Say, do you have a permit for importing exotic creatures?  Or are you smuggling them."

Not trusting the lizardfolk sailor nor his hissing voice with a forked tongue, the fighter believes that the alleged reward could actually be a bribe to look the other way.  

Borric keeps his guisarme ready.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heading out of town to get an early start on the weekend.  I'll update late Sunday or Monday once I return.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2011)

Sekmun, the lizardfolk male, nods respectfully to Nathan and Zelena.

"It is an honor that Wise Ones of the humans and gnomes would see fit to help with my problem."

Disregarding the splatter of ichor that spots his chest and cloth wrap Sekmun laughs at Borric's words with an airy laugh.

"Your cloak is looking rather soiled.  Perhaps when you've bathed, monkeyboy, and you've returned your cloak to its pristine white color I'll answer your questions.  Until then..."

A loud ratcheting sound draws the attention of Sekmun who looks up to the deck of the ship moored nearby.  An older human man with gray hair and clad in a rather restrictive coat that declares him a man of some standing, perhaps an officer of the ship, cranks back the winch of a heavy crossbow pointed at the lizardfolk.  Ignoring the man Sekmun turns his attention back to Borric.

"You've skill with that polearm and the advice of your Wise Ones.  I could use that.  If you've interest, the Eel of K'issp sails in two days, after I've disposed of the rest of my cargo and loaded on new."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay.  I was more tired after my trip than I expected.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "You've skill with that polearm and the advice of your Wise Ones.  I could use that.  If you've interest, the Eel of K'issp sails in two days, after I've disposed of the rest of my cargo and loaded on new."












*OOC:*


Is this an adventure hook, or just flavor? Was thinking about trying to get in on the 3rd level addy at the Dunn Wright, but don't want to leave the others in the lurch if this is meant to be longer (thought it was a single-encounter 'filler'?).


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


I believe GE is working on an adventure for this crew. 






Borric doesn't take offense and chuckles in return.

"Har, I ain't no fookin' cloak, mate. Seeing as your gold is good and you pay on time, I could be persuaded to help ye."

"But, what's this scallywag doing pointing a crossbow at your back?"

Borric's right hand drops to his belt ready to quick draw and send a whirling blade up at the man if necessary.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syl is in for a new possible adventure!







Sylvain listens to the goings on between the lizard man, Borric, and the newcomer with the crossbow.  "How about we all lower our weapons and talk like civilized creatures here.  We can work something out to keep everyone happy, without any bloodshed, I'm sure."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2011)

"That might work if all here were _civilized_."

The officer does not lower his weapon but Sekmun laughs again undisturbed by the insult and the threat of the weapon.

"I believe I have just been called a 'savage'.  Again.  You have my offer and the Eel is easy to find if you decide to take it up.  And again my thanks for cleaning up my problem."

Sekmun bows to the group (still ignoring the ship's officer above him) and turns to leave.

[sblock=OOC]It's both hook and filler.  This was originally intended to be an encounter that kicked off recruitment for an adventure but when the DWI filled up and with submitted adventures still several days to approval I expanded it to include filler material for the lower level characters.

This is really two hooks and the adventure depends on if you choose to work with Sekmun or the Captain whom you really haven't met yet.  And don't feel obligated to follow up on either, especially if you have something else in line.  I won't be offended if you choose to go with another game.

And a bit of disclosure so you all can make a better decision.  With the fall ballroom competition season kicking into high gear and other commitments I haven't gotten as far on the adventures as I would like.  Once I know which path the group will take I'll submit the first part and hopefully get that approved.  While playing out the first part I'll be able to finish the second part.  If that sounds too risky for you and you choose to go with another adventure I understand.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Without knowing anything, I kind of like the lizard man dude.  Swarms and bugs?  That's right up Syl's alley.  Of course, I would be cool with the other leg if the rest preferred that.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Well, that was certainly ... interesting," the sorcerer says of the exchange of bodily fluids and insults. He lets the lizardfolk leave, unsure of what to do next. But there is someone authoritative still pointing something sharp and shooty at them, so he decides maybe he should try to make a friend.

"Now, then the danger's all passed and everyone's off back to his own, erm, business and suchlike, so we can all go back to ... not ... pointing sharp objects at one another, yes, Mister ...? " he asks leadingly of the captain.









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +7. 

If we're expanding this into a regular adventure, probably makes the most sense for Nathan to stick around here rather than wander back to the Inn. I don't have a preference one way or the other as to who we follow at this point, but as GlassEye pointed out, we don't know the other option, so might as well see what that's all about.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 26, 2011)

_"Thank you, Sekmun."_ Zelena says with and sharp nod. _"I will consider your offer."_

The gnome looks up to the officer of the ship and points her battle axe at him, to make sure she has his attention before holding the weapon to her side. She says plainly, without threatening, _"Sir. I suggest you point that elsewhere or we are going to have an... issue." _She smiles but the look in the gnome's eyes are quite serious.

A wolfhound, Zelena's mount, walks up to her side. The beast lets out a deep rumble up from its chest, in a low growl.

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]

*(( I am game GE! ))*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2011)

The graybeard lowers his crossbow and releases the tension so that he can unload it.  He gives Nathan a nod acknowledging the sense of his words and quirks a brow at Zelena and her wolfhound.

"I've no issue with you."

He gives a pointed glance to the retreating form of Sekmun; his dislike of the lizardman very clear.  Turning his attention back to the four on the dock next to his ship he continues.

"Argon Galerius, Captain of the Golden Gale, at your service.  I've a proposal of my own for you if you are willing to come aboard and discuss it."

He motions with an open hand towards the gangplank that touches the dock nearest Borric.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 26, 2011)

(( Knowledge (local) on both the Argon Galerius, Captain of the Golden Gale (and his ship) and Sekmun...  1d20+8=15 If you need/want another roll to reflect both, let me know.))

The gnome nods to the Captain, _"Perhaps you could be persuaded to come dockside, Captain? Until we know what you propose that is."
_
She looks back to her Syl, _"Thanks, for earlier"_ As she puts her hand to scratch the hound, _"This is Celebfedhiin, we found one another along Arcane Row."_

She looks for Waltor... _"I have not forgotten about you my friend. I have those crickets I promised you." _

Zelenna smiles at the others and motions to at least the end of the gangplank but does not proceed up.

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shrugs and looks up at the ship's officer.

"If you are serving some wine while talk, I am willing."

The fighter precedes his companions up the gangplank and stops in front of Galerius.

"Name's Borric Hawkins, mageslayer.  Why is that you fear the lizard?"

As he offers his hand to shake while looking at the Captain with some scrutiny, but learns very little from the man's weather face from years at sea.

Sense Motive (1d20+9=10)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2011)

Captain Galerius huffs through his gray and wiry beard.

"I propose business, which I do not discuss dockside like a common fishmonger."

The captain turns his attention to Borric as he makes his way aboard.

"I've a bottle of Semerly in my personal stores or, if your companions find other accommodations more comfortable we could retire to my club, the Upper Room, and discuss business in proper comfort.

I do not _fear_ the snake.  He's a _savage_ and cannot be trusted."

[sblock=Knowledge Local]Sekmun: Sekmun, a lizardfolk merchant, has generated a bit of talk on the docks since the Eel of K'issp has docked.  Unlike most lizardfolk Sekmun is forward-thinking and well-spoken.  Rumor says this is because the blood of the River Lords (bronze dragons) runs in his veins.  He also seems to have a large amount of gold in coin and jewelry.

Captain Argon Galerius: Captain of the Golden Gale and favored retainer of Ludmilla Boraga, one of if not _the_ most powerful noble house in Venza.  Galerius has served House Boraga since before Ludmilla took power though rumor has it that there has been something of a falling out between the captain and his patron.  The Gale has recently been taking on a large quantity of provisions.[/sblock][sblock=Sense Motive]Except for his obvious lack of regard for the lizardfolk Borric can't get a read on the stoic Captain.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 26, 2011)

The gnome shakes her head and says under her breath to her companions at the end of the gangplank, _"Nothing like being bigoted."_  She will motion the others up as she follows nodding for the hound to follow.

Once aboard the ship Zelena clears her thoughts and calms her emotions. She looks up at Captain Galerius expectantly.

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is not a stranger to shipboard work, having spent some time at sea before.

"Makes no difference to me.  Whatever my companions want to do."

The fighter figures if the sea captain wanted to ambush them, he would be in for a rude awakening.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2011)

When Zelena comes aboard Captain Galerius bows, greets the group and begins snapping orders to crewmen busy about the deck.  In a short time the crew of the Gale has rigged a sail to serve as an awning and brought deck chairs up from below.  A halfling sailor approaches the Captain and salutes.

"Captain, all is ready for your guests."

"Splendid, Mister Copperkeel.  Please retrieve a bottle of the Semerly from my private stores."

Captain Galerius motions towards the area with the chairs and waits until the group has seated themselves before taking his own seat.  He makes small talk, asking their names and how they came to be in Venza until Mister Copperkeel returns with a dusty bottle and some glasses.  Then the Captain sits in appreciative silence for a few moments as he sips the wine.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 28, 2011)

Zelena will introduce herself, _"I am Zelena, a Priestess of Ral. I hail from the lands of Tal Hallow out to see the world and help where I can."
_


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric reveals his background of his life before arriving in Venza.  

Earlier in life he had always been a traveling man. Having gone to sea at a young  age he traveled the through many coastal towns and cities throughout his  teenage years.  He learned some skills aboard ship, but mainly he was  most useful for his strong back.  He continued to grow become a large  muscular and tall young man.    

After getting older he left the shipboard life and traveled from city  to city looking for a little adventure.  Generally his skill with weapons kept him out of trouble, that his tongue got him into.  He spent some  time as a soldier for hire guarding caravans as he traveled from place to  place.

But Borric's more interesting stories are of the brothels that he experienced on the port calls.

"... ya shoulda seen where she shot that dart from.  Fookin' wench hit the gods be damned bulls-eye. Ha ha ha."

Seeing the glare from Zelena, the brash fighter winks, "Sorry, lass.  But I know you secretly like to hear of my adventures."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 30, 2011)

As always, Syl enjoyed the drinking and story-telling, after a bit, however, his curiosity got the best of him.  "Forgive me being forward, Captain, but what is all this about?  You could listen to stories about whoring anywhere in town.  I'm more interested why you've brought us here and shared your fine spirit with us?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan introduces himself, but despite being a gregarious sort himself, soon finds himself overwhelmed by Borric's eager storytelling. The sorcerer smiles with obvious relief as Syl interrupts Borric's bawdy tales, and jumps on the topic change. 

"Indeed. Everyone has his own 'off-time' activities, but it seems likely we're here for a discussion of some more official business?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2011)

Borric's tales seem to break through the Captain's stoic reserve and the man uncharacteristically guffaws and snorts as he tries to hold back his laughter.  However, when Sylvain and Nathan bring the meeting back to the business at hand he goes serious again and stares at the swirling wine in his glass before setting it aside on a small table set up for that purpose by Mister Copperkeel.  He looks intently at the four arrayed before him and leans forward to speak in confidence.

"You may have heard rumors about the city that the Golden Gale and two other ships of the Boraga's are preparing for a long trading expedition.  The truth is my patron has funded an expedition to Jirago, a wild land on the western continent, and feels the first to take advantage of this trading opportunity will have a significant advantage over later trading voyages.  And there is a more academic interest in how these elves fell to their current state of barbarism.

You may wonder what this has to do with you.  I have long suspected that my patron feels that my interests no longer coincide with those of my patron's House.  This is an exile of sorts that I believe I am not expected to return from.  There are few aboard that I know that I can trust implicitly; I need men and women about me who I know will work for the success of the expedition and, if it comes to it, protect me from direct attack."

He stops speaking and it is clear he is awaiting your reaction to the information he has given you.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2011)

The gnome listens to the Captain's tale and nods at his comments regarding his patron. _"An extended voyage to lands unknown. That does sound interesting. Of course, I do not believe one can truly buy another being's loyalty. It is something earned."_ She shrugs. _"As you likely over heard, we had another offer as well. So, to get to the business side of things, you want someone along who will watch your back and protect your interests. I have to ask, what exactly are your interests here, merely a successful trek and return with riches of some sort or another? Or is there more? What are you offering us for our services?"
_
The gnome watches the good Captain to get a vibe on the man. ((Sense Motive 1d20+12=25 )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Actions & Stats] *Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric listens and nods in agreement with Zelena's questions.

"If you can convince the lass, I will probably go along."

"Once I give my word, I generally keep it.  Except when I don't that is."

He takes a drink of wine, grinning impishly.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* 10ft reach

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Zelena's brow raises at the last part of Borric's comments. That is her only reaction as she looks at the good Captain for a reply.

The hound also tilts her head before slumping to the deck where she lay at Zelena's feat.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 1, 2011)

"My concerns are the same as the lady. What is expected of us, and what sort of payment could we expect for our services?" Syl wasn't quite sure he trusted this fellow, and wasn't ready to make a decision as to which offer to accept wtihout knowing all the details he could glean of both.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Captain Galerius leans forward with an intensity that Zelena finds remarkably honest.

"I have served House Boraga since I was a boy.  I am _tired_ and I find the politics of the city becoming murkier with each passing year.  My _interest_ is to faithfully serve my House in one last expedition and in so doing secure for myself a comfortable and quiet retirement.

I would expect you to take every action to make this possible, both for House Boraga and myself.  In addition, I find it extremely likely that enemies of the House have planted agents within my crew or within the crews of the other two ships of the expedition intent on seeing it fail.  They must be prevented from working their mischief.

As for pay, each member of the expedition will receive a percentage of the profits.  And, as an incentive, I can offer each of you a small sum of gold.  As you say, loyalty cannot be bought.  Neither can trust.  Such sum as we agree upon will be held in reserve at a moneylender of your choice to be released upon your return."

He slaps his hands down on his knees.

"So, the decision is now yours.  Decide quickly.  I have twenty hours to finish loading supplies and then we sail."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is about ready to spit on his palm and shake the Captain's hand to seal the deal.  

But, he looks to take a cue from the gnome lass.  Without Fury around to help keep him and Syl out of trouble, he doesn't want to risk offending Zelena too much by presuming to speak for her.  The tasks before them will need her willing cooperation most likely, mageslayer is not the most useful tool at all times.

"Well, Captain, we might need a few moments to confer.  Do you need an answer right now, or can we come back in a few hours to finalize the agreement?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Well, I can certainly understand ennui with local politics," Nathan offers up. "I only spent a brief period in the employ of House Gabbiano, and it was nearly the death of me. 

"Then again, I've met one of the Jiragan natives, and if they're all like that one, I have to wonder what kind of riches are over there to claim. The soul I met smelled like he lived in a latrine, and he literally feared washing. Not the culture I'd expect to have vast riches for the trading."

Other than this commentary, Nathan remains noncommittal until he's heard from the others, and seems to agree with Borric's suggestion that they take leave of the boat to discuss things further before deciding, provided the captain is agreeable to same.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

"We sail in the early morning.  As long as you are on board by then all is well.  Pending your positive decision, of course."

The captain quirks his brow upon Nathan's revelation that he has worked for House Gabbiano but chooses not to comment on that instead pointing out a quirk of the Jiragans.

"As for the Jiragan natives, they seem to have no conception of the value of gold.  We'll be able to trade for it much to our advantage."

Captain Galerius stands and offers his hand.

"And should you choose to pursue other interests, it was a pleasure meeting you."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Zelena looks to the others and nods to Borric for his self restraint.

"_Well then. We will take our leave and discuss the matter amongst ourselves. Should we agree, we will return later this evening. Thank you for your hospitality, Captain."_ She looks at the others, _"Shall we gentleman?"_ The gnome makes for the gangplank.

If the others follow she walks down the docks a short ways... (if anyone notices, towards the Lizardman's boat.) She says in a low voice as not to carry to the boat they departed._ "That was a most interesting offer. Exploration of new lands..." she looks up at her companions, "Would you all like to hear what Sekmum's offer is?"_


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. "I'm all for looking at the options," he says, nodding in the direction that the lizardfolk left in.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 2, 2011)

"Yes, let's look at all options before casting our lot in one particular direction.  The lizard fellow might have an even better story to tell.  And I bet there will be more free drink in it for our time," he says, smiling at the others.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Before heading down the docks Zelena removes a small cage... _"Oh Waltor... yummies..."_ She reaches in and takes out a cricket... and waits for the scorpion to pop out.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 2, 2011)

At hearing his name and the cricket chirp, Waltor pokes his head out of Syl's robe, and scurries down his arm, hopping over to the gnome.  "Slow down, slugger," the witch laughs at his friend.  "Thank you, Zelena.  You know his favorite!"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 3, 2011)

_"Well... we chatted." _she says with a grin... and gives him a few crickets to munch on...


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric follows the others off the ship.  He nudges the witch in jest, "Syl, I am not sure I want to know about the sexual activities of the lizardfolk when making a port call. You have strange tastes, my friend."

"But, I am willing to listen to the business proposal.  Lead on, lass!"

The fighter realizes he still has the goblet in hand and polishes off the rest of the wine it, silently promising himself to return the cup later.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2011)

When asked a rail-thin sailor with a thick scar above his left eye points down the dock.

"Tha Eel is docked jus' pas' tha Maid, nex' ta tha Fearless."

Though his directions aren't particularly helpful the group have little trouble finding Sekmun's ship.  The dock next to the ship has a number of sailors and dockhands clearing away the remains of several shattered crates.  That mess and the frayed and dangling rope rigged to unload cargo stand testament to the cause of the morning's chaos.

Sekmun himself sits in the sun eyes narrowed to slits as he surveys the clean-up and continued unloading of his cargo.  A human officer, presumably of the Eel, continually manages to get in the way and slow the workers down as he barks his orders.

As the group approaches Sekmun the lizardfolk stretches his arms wide in welcome and speaks.

"Ah!  Welcome to these rickety streets of barely controlled chaos!"

[sblock=OOC]I'll be traveling again this weekend, Friday through Sunday, and won't have internet access to post.  Afterwards my schedule clears up a little bit and I'll be able to be a little more consistent.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan chuckles. "Well, I can certainly appreciate chaos," he says with a smile. "Though one hopes she's solid enough to keep from sinking."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 3, 2011)

_"Greetings again Sekmun!" _the gnome smiles. _"You mentioned earlier, a matter where you might need our skills. If this is convenient time, perhaps we could discuss what you have in mind?" _


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at the apparently incompetent human officer getting in the way.  He mutters to Syl, "Take a look at that, drek for brains.  You think he might be aid to be a hindrance on purpose?"

The fighter grins a welcome to the lizardman, but decides to keep his mouth shut.  He doesn't like being called 'monkey boy' and figures it is best to not piss off a potential employer whilst Zalena is negotiating. 

At least not yet, anyway.

He is still holding the goblet, almost hinting that he needs a refill.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 6, 2011)

Syl grins in amusement at Borric's observation of the officer.  Before he could say anything in response, they were already in the presence of the lizardman.  He too had learned to let Zelena handle the negotiations.  His odd sense of humor didn't always translate too well.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2011)

Sekmun bares teeth in mimicry of a grin and shrugs.

"I'm here and not at the bottom of the sea so I would suppose she is solid enough.

So you're here on business?"

Sekmun meets eyes with each of the four in turn and either doesn't notice or intentionally ignores the glass Borric holds.  He nods as if in approval.

"My business needs are simple: escort.  I need guards from the mouth of the Ouhm upriver to my tribal compound outside Hruthrip.  Pirates are thick as leeches this time of year.  And once we've reached my tribe's compound there may be other work; threats in the swamp are plentiful.

I could part with 250 gold for each of you and a bonus for each threat you are required to deal with.  We'd negotiate other work at the compound, if you are interested.  And as some find they cannot abide the swamp you would be free to leave my service at any time.  I won't think less of you for it."

It's fairly clear from his tone that he _would_ think you weak should you not fulfill the terms of employment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric deftly twirls the goblet in his fingers around the stem.  Occasionally he fumbles a little and catches it to try once more.

At the lizardman's challenge, the fighter harrumphs, "You trying to play to my fookin' ego, huh?"

The fighter looks at the lizardman, wondering if there are signs of deception. However the facial expressions are tad hard to read.

Shrugging, he looks to the others to see which deal they prefer.

Sense Motive (1d20+9=16)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 8, 2011)

Zelena considers Sekmun's comments... (( Knowledge (local) on Hruthrip 1d20+8=15 ))

_"Just so you know Sekmun, we have had an offer from Captain Galerius. We are weighing our options. Not only coins of course, although I suspect that some, " _she winks at Borric, _"would like bags of of the stuff, but for the adventure it can offer."_


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shrugs. "Wouldn't bother me much if you did think less of me, truth to tell," Nathan says with a shrug. "My own grandfather thought I was a waste of flesh most of my life, so I learned a long time ago not to put stock in others' judgement about my lifestyle choices."

To the others he says, "Swamp or Jirago, sounds like we'll be in the stink either way." Then he looks back to the lizard. "Just promise me I won't have to track down magical seductresses or infiltrate corrupt brothels, or some other permutation on corrupted male-female relations, and I'm more than happy to play guard with whatever skills I've got. Sounds refreshingly simple."

He pauses a moment, cocking his head in the way you've come to recognize as his listening to his unseen "companions," then sighs.

"Which probably means it's not at all, yes," he says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric gives Nate a friendly slap on the back. Unfortunately it is a with gauntlet encased hand and a bit hard.

"Nate, my mate.  I am not sure what lifestyle you are into. But, even if you happen to be a poofda, you can come brothel hopping with me and Syl anytime.

"I am sure we can find something that strikes even your strange fancies."

"You too, lass.  They are equal opportunity service at those establishments no matter what your height or gender."
 
All of this hanging around the docks and sailors has the fighter reverting to his time at sea where everyone is a little more crude and not too shy about their entertainment after being cooped up on a ship for days on end.  Something about not having any possible female companionship just makes the desire stronger and ya gotta cut loose when ya can.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling frisky

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan opens his mouth as if to say something, then closes it. He glances to the air over his right shoulder, then shrugs and says, "Thanks, Borric. I think. Wouldn't have thought you so open-minded about, er, 'poofdas.'  Still, the last brothel I entered ran on slave labor, so you'll understand why I might be a bit distrustful of those sorts of proprietors."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2011)

Though hard to read Borric detects a flash of amusement in the lizard's eye as if fully aware that everyone knows games are being played and humored by it.  Sekmun maintains that humor when he responds to Zelena.

"Examining all your coins from every side is a good plan, Little Wise One.  You never know when you've found a counterfeit one until you've checked it out.  The Still Waters can provide 'adventure' in abundance but it is rarely pleasant."

The expanse of teeth exposed in Sekmun's smile widens at Nathan's response and the sorcerer can't help but be reminded of crocodiles.

"No flesh is a waste.  Just, perhaps, not as useful in some situations as others.  And I promise you: no perverse mating rituals.  I'll be here, soaking in this sun, if you need to discuss your options."





[sblock=Knowledge Local - Hruthrip]Hruthrip is the fortified lizardfolk city on the Ouhm River near the center of the delta and ruled by one of the River Lords.  The Still Waters push up close to the city; any compound outside the city is likely to be under constant threat from the dangers of that region.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 9, 2011)

Syl grins sheepishly at the slightly bawdy discussions.  _Might be easier on Zelena if we take the other mission.  This one seems like he has more in common with the boys.  _

"Thank you for the hospitality, Sekmun.  We'll decide and set out with one of you this evening.  For whatever hijinks that entails," the witch laughs, as he prepares to depart and discuss their options with the others.  









*OOC:*


Sorry posting is slow right now.  I've got some kind of ick, and other than trying to get through with work, everything is pushed back a bit for the time being.  Hopefully the antibiotics will get me back up and running quickly.  Syl will cast his lot with whichever the group decides, if I am gone for a day or so, although I think I like the scaly-kind better, gun to my head.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Gerald, I think it was more likely the human captain was enjoying Borric's tales more.  We only mentioned them in passing in that scene.

As a player, I am not sure which, maybe the lizardman sounded more interesting?  But, Borric likes the other guy more. Of course, I am content to discuss IC over a pint. 





Nodding and gesturing that they take their discussion elsewhere, Borric bids the lizzy captain farewell.

"The scaly blighter did not even offer any wine.  Let's go to that dockside pub over there and discuss the options."

As they are walking, Borric realizes that speaking of slavery is a touchy subject and says reassuringly, "Oh, Nate. We don't go to those kind of establishments.  The courtesans in the Night Court are all licensed and trained professionals."

"No slaves there, my man."
 
He opens the door to the Crusty Clam, hoping the pub is not named after some old retired whore.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling frisky

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2011)

_"Thank you Sekmun, we will go talk over our options. You will hear one way or the other of our decision tonight."_ She departs with the others.

Once within the establishment the gnomish woman sits with her male companions... _"Sooo... While the good Captian does seem to offer more adventure and discovery, I find Sekmun a being I think I can trust. He seems to tell you what he thinks and it would seem there would be less no drama. Privided the bumbling idiot on the docks is not in charge of anything."_ She shrugs and politely refuses any drink. 

_"What do you guys think?"_ she asks.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



perrinmiller said:


> As they are walking, Borric realizes that speaking of slavery is a touchy subject and says reassuringly, "Oh, Nate. We don't go to those kind of establishments.  The courtesans in the Night Court are all licensed and trained professionals."
> 
> "No slaves there, my man."




Nathan shrugs. "Problem with slavery is that most slavers know how to keep their property from letting people know that's what they are," he says. "We only found out what was going on at The Fair Lass by accident. If we'd been real clients instead of investigators, I don't expect Mai Lin would have had the gumption to tell us about her enslavement. It's a tricky thing, I think, so my inclination is to avoid it.

"As to which job, while I'm more comfortable with the human captain, I'm more inclined to try to stay on the continent. If something goes wrong and we're out a ship with the lizardfolk, we can find ground transport back to Venza pretty easily, even if we have to take the very long walk.

"We lose our ship across the ocean in Jirago, finding a way back is probably much trickier."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric leaves off trying to convince Nate otherwise, and would rather not know the truth if the girls are enslaved.  

The fighter shrugs, "The other captain offered wine."

"Besides there is something fishy going on amongst the lizard's crew."
 
The former seaman and brash man-at-arms is not a paladin after all and not too interested in helping the lizard with his potential employee problems.  Getting involved might impact their ability to obtain treasure.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling frisky

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Seeing a vote for each, Syl asked Zelena for her opinion.  "Alright Zelena, Nate favors the lizard, and Borric wants to drink with the Captain.  As long as there is gold to be had, and fat crickets for Waltor to eat, I am fine with either.  How do you wish to proceed?  I trust your opinion much more than either of these two louts," the witch says with a toothy smile.  "I'm not sure any of we fellows has the sense to act in our own best interest, whatever that might be."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 12, 2011)

She smiles at Syl, _"Why thank you. As to my preference of whom to go with," _she pauses, "_I prefer Sekmun and his offer. While I am sure the other Captain's offer is fine, there is just something about it that does not sit right with me. I am sure he is well intentioned." _She shrugs. 

She looks to Borric with a grin,_ "If it will help, I will buy you a skin of some fine spirits."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Are we going to get a pay out in XP & GP before we get underway with the new adventure?






Borric nods as two of the group are in agreement and he really is not too concerned either way.

"Very well then.  We have some time before we need to be back on board the lizard's ship.  Do we need to do any shopping, beforehand?  It might be awhile before we are near some decent shops."

"Besides I will need to return this goblet.  I can inform the other captain that we will pass."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 39 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling frisky

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Wine goblet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


You all can add your time-based awards at any time though I've calculated everything up through today and included it in the first post.  Feel free to do any shopping you want to do; with monies from the sale of Sekmun's armband, time-based gold earned, and the retainer that Sekmun pays you will all have a fair bit of extra coin to spend.

We can rp out returning to Sekmun and getting the retainer and taking the goblet back to Captain Galerius and declining his offer if you all want.  I would prefer to assume those things have happened and make a small jump to the point in time when the group is returning to the Eel to set sail after having completed shopping and whatever else they might need to do before leaving the city.  Let me know your preference and we can pick up from whatever point in time that is.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smiles. "Well, that's all relatively painless, then," the sorcerer says."So, looks like I need to do some packing for a swamp, then!"









*OOC:*


I'm fine with skipping to the adventure proper once shopping's done. I'll try to get Nathan updated shortly.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Same with Syl.  I'll get his xp and gold updated ASAP.





 

"Alrighty then.  Let's meet up after taking care of our last second errands.  We've got a trip to plan for, Waltor."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 14, 2011)

Zelena returns to the docks with Celebfedhiin  at her side from their trip to Arcane Row. She starts down the wooden planks towards the vessel


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


I need to wait for a few days RL to pick up my commissioned item.  I recommend you guys also commission those things you rolled failures on too while we wait.






Borric agrees, "Yeah, not too difficult.  You must be taking advantage of me in my drunken state."

"Hmmm, is there anything special we should get for swamp duty.  I already have a good chain shirt for when we are on ship.  I don't want to try swimming in my platemail."

--------------------

Borric reports aboard with the others, slightly hung-over and sexually satiated.  He is an experienced enough seaman to know that you need to get that sort of thing taken care of before getting underway.  He also knows what happens when some fools forget and then start eying the lithe cabin boys.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Nothin
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Wasn't especially lucky in my own search, I'm afraid, but that just means I can save up for better later," Nathan says with a grin as he arrives.









*OOC:*


Commissioning Nathan's item delays the adventure by another 2 days beyond Borric's commission, and I'd rather get going than wait on it, personally. I could commission it for when we return, but knowing myself, I'm sure I'd forget it was waiting for me.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Songdragon, I'm going to move you all to that point just as you arrive at the dock...







Approaching the dock where the Eel of K'issp is moored the group runs across an old man wandering about in a bit of confusion.  He is extremely thin with the brittle lankiness of the old.  Thinning white hair and wiry brows over icy blue eyes set off skin mottled brown by age and exposure to the sun.  He clutches to his chest a worn leather satchel that looks to be as old as he is; the leather is dry and cracked and the shoulder strap is rotted half through.

"Ah, kind sirs and madam?  I'm looking for the, ah..."

The old man fumbles for a scrap of paper and in the process of holding it close to his eyes to read loses his grip on the satchel.  His stick-like fingers scrabble for the satchel.  The paper he was holding flies free and though he manages to grab the satchel the strap tears through and it falls to the dock strewing personal items and the cover of a book that looks to be made of some sort of scaly hide across the boards.  Several small items slip between the boards and disappear into the water with a >plop< and the old man stares at the mess in dismay.

"... the Eel of Crispiness, or some such.  Oh dear." 





        *GM:*  Commissioned items: I've no problem stretching things out to last until you can all pick up commissioned items.  On the other hand, there will be a couple of opportunities early on the journey to shop and make rolls again if you're willing to take that chance.  Personally, I'd rather have the sure thing; once you get into the swamp you won't be able to buy supplies.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip as the contents of the satchel are strewn about. He mutters quickly, "One of you catch the paper, please?" to the air nearest the billowing slip. With the lightest chime, the paper stops its escape attempt and moves to Nathan's hand as if reeled in by a kite string. Realizing the old man's eyes are failing him, he glances at the slip himself to confirm his suspicion that their new acquaintance is looking for the same ship they're ready to board.









*OOC:*


 Since Prestidigitation can move up to 1 lb of material, I'm assuming it can catch a scrap of paper in the wind. Hopefully I didn't take too much liberty. 

On item commissioning: I'm good. If it's allowable, I'll probably have Nathan try again for the amulet of nat armor at whatever stops you've got set up, but in general, I'd rather not stretch the setup unnaturally on my account.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 14, 2011)

As Nathan asks someone to get the paper the gome is about to act, but Nathan acts himself... She looks to the man with a curious look... _"Ah... yeah."_ She shakes her head at the odd behavior and bends down to retrieve the rest of the items before they can slip between the boards.

_"The Eel... We are heading that way. Do you have some business with Sekmun?"_ She asks in a friendly manner.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2011)

As the gust of wind snatches the note from the old man's fingers and carries it out over the water Nathan's request stops it in midair and his invisible, celestial mote brings it back directly to Nathan's waiting hand.  A quick glance verifies the old man is looking for the same ship that Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena are headed towards.



​
The old man blinks and rubs his wrinkled forehead a moment gaping at Nathan.  He stutters out his thanks before being prompted by Zelena kneeling to gather his possessions for him to squat down with a loud popping of knees.  He immediately reaches for the lizardskin book and the few crumbling pages tucked between its covers and makes sure it is safely stowed within the satchel before holding the satchel open so that Zelena can dump the rest of his possessions into it.

"Th-thank you, erm, your Wizardliness.  And thank you, dear.  If you could show me the way you would be too kind, too kind."

He smiles a grandfatherly smile at the gnomish woman but seems genuinely confused by her mention of Sekmun.

"Sekmun?  No, no.  My business is with Captain Lotti.  It's an adventure, you know."


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smiles gently at the title the old man tries out for him, then frowns at the name he uses.

"Happy to help, grandfather, but the captain we know for the Eel is a lizardfolk named Sekmun. We've not met a Captain Lotti.

"Have we?" he asks the others.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Zelena looks up at Nathan and shakes her head and shrugs. She turns her to the older man and motions, _"This way then."_ With all the man's belongings that could be saved safety back in his satchel she asks, _"The book I saw... it is covered in scales of some sort, yes?"_

(( Added an image for Celebfedhiin  ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, just saw your post in the Arcane Row re the errata.  I didn't know about that.  I'm just going to hold onto my cash, and think about what I'll purchase next opportunity.







Syl had been quietly watching the interactions of the group and the confused elderly fellow.  "Let's help this fine fellow find his way, where ever that is...".


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2011)

The old man rubs his chin a moment in thought then smiles and tilts his head in a 'we'll see' sort of shrug.

"Captain Lotti or your Sekmun we'll find the truth of the matter once we arrive, eh?"

He pats the leather of the satchel that is now again safely tucked under one arm and straightens out of his hunch.  Despite having gathered his gear for him the old man looks like he'll readily engage in conversation over moving on towards their mutual destination.

"I can't tell you all my secrets!  We haven't even met yet.  Though someone so helpful and with the trust of such a beautiful hound...  yes, yes.  I am Aldino Gallucci, bookseller, on a special mission.  Although that fellow had a tiger, quite frightful, really, and the other was tall with a bristly red beard.  Frightful in its own way.  The beard, not the fellow, although the fellow's accent was dreadful, just dreadful.  Could barely understand him.  And the lady dwarf.  Not much of a looker but very interested in the origin of the book.  Yes, it's all about the book, you see, but it's not my secret to give.  And you are, ah...?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Ah, sorry, we forgot to introduce ourselves in all the excitement and flying satchel contents," Nathan says with a grin. "Speaking of, why don't we get that strap patched up?" he says. He raises his finger and points to the tear, raising an eyebrow expectatly. With a swift, glittering zigzag sweeping across it, the strap is repaired. 

"I'm Nathan. Pleasure to meet you, Aldino." For now, he doesn't presume to offer up his companions' names, being unsure how open they're willing to be with the odd old man.









*OOC:*


Casting Mending.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 16, 2011)

_"Merry met Aldino Gallucci, I am Zelena Adu and this is Celebfedhiin,"_ the gnomish waman says with a warm smile and motions to the the hound. _"A pleasure to meet you."_

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 (+4, 1d6+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I will continue to be slow updating or posting lite across the board for a few more days yet.

 I need to do some job related stuff at night, severely curtailing my gaming and it is leaving me mentally wiped afterward.

 I haven't even fully read every post in all my games yet.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sylvain smiles at the older fellow.  And I am Sylvain.  Here is my friend, Waltor," he adds with a flourish, wanting to see the 'new guy's' reaction to the scorpion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


I will still be busy working on RL issues for the  weekend and probably next week, submitting applications for a better job  while working at my new one.






Borric's hangover has made him sullen a disagreeable as his companions appear to be talking too loud, "Humph, Borric Hawkins, mage slayer and all that crap."

"It is possible that the lizard might not have been the Captain, but perhaps the owner instead.  Maybe that fool officer of his is the Captain."

He continues leading the way towards the ship.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Nothin
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 18, 2011)

Zelena giggles at Borric's condition and attitude. _"That,"_ she says to Aldino, _"Is a freind of ours, Borric, a warrior of some skill."_ 

She then says in a low voice, _"He's is not overly sociable at the best of times."_

If Borric looks back she smiles up at the the man.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2011)

Aldino smiles and nods as everyone introduces themselves and watches wide-eyed as Nathan's golden mote repairs the strap on his satchel.

"Ah, thank you, kind sir!  Er, Nathan, ah... Your Wizardliness!  The pleasure is all mine."

He rubs the repaired strap with his fingertips obviously pleased and somewhat in awe that a worker of magics would deign to help him out with such a minor thing.  He nods at Zelena, accepting her introduction, and when Sylvain introduces Waltor he looks around, not catching sight of the scorpion at first.  When he does his eyes widen in much the same awe that he holds Nathan.

"Oh dear.  Oh dear.  _Two_ Wizardliness's!  I didn't know, sir.  No offense intended, of course, to Your Wizardliness _or_ to, ah... Waltor."

Aldino seems a bit taken aback by the fact that he is being accompanied by two 'wizards' and seems to be trying to figure out how to address Nathan and Sylvain without confusing the two.  When Borric introduces himself and heads off towards the Eel, Aldino seems to let the matter slip from his mind and he takes up a position next to Zelena and follows the warrior.

"Now that we're all friends it can't hurt to tell you: you are absolutely correct, dear.  Scales.  At first I thought it might be dragon hide but, of course, _I_ have no experience in that sort of thing.  So I asked a binder that I know, who does some work for the wizards of the Tower of Chains, and he tells me that it is not dragon but hide from the behemoth lizards of the Great Delta!

And I found a particular mark, a maker's mark, that was quite familiar to me.  Oh, yes, I was surprised to find that this book was crafted by none other than Neezhka of Hruthrip!  Of course, I sent out letters to discover its full provenance but received no reply.  None!  Quite odd!  And since this is a matter of some importance I decided the only course available to me would be to travel to Hruthrip and question Master Neezhka himself.  And then... well, then we shall see.

Ah, is this it, then?"












*OOC:*


My posting next week, with the holiday and a house full of relatives, is likely to be somewhat sparse.  I'll post as I can but I wouldn't expect much in the way of advancement until Monday the 28th.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric does give Zelena a look askance, "Ya forgot rude, bossy, crude, horny, and lewd."

Even through the dull hammering in his head, he is a little surprised the old man is impressed by the wizards, but did not bat an eye to the fighter's 'mageslayer' monicker.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Nothin
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2011)

You have indeed arrived at the Eel of K'issp.  Aldino nudges Zelena and questions her in a loud whisper with a concerned look on his face.

"That one, ah, Borric, is joking about being a mage-slayer, is he not?  It just wouldn't do to be making jokes like that.  It's dangerous.  Wizards have a temper, you know, and they might _incentegrate_ him."

He peers at Borric, Nathan and Sylvain to make sure they haven't overheard though they clearly were able to hear every word.












*OOC:*


Aldino is old and slow to react... and sometimes so am I.  I try not to overlook opportunities like that but all too frequently do.  Sorry.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 20, 2011)

_"Well... I do not think so. I was not present, but from what I heard he has slain a wizard or two... even a demon. I happened to see the things head he brought back as a trophy. If you return to Venza check out the Dunn Wright, I am sure it'll be there, stuffed and all that is."_ The gnome answers.

_"And do not worry about Syl. He and Borric have ventured together for some time now."_ She says with a smile.

_"Ah, here we are..."_ She looks up and calls out, _"Permission to come aboard?!"_


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 20, 2011)

"Don't worry about the Mageslayer, friend.  If he gets out of sorts, Nathan or I will incentegrate him with quickness."  Syl could barely choke out the last few words as he looked around at the group, trying to keep from cracking up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shakes his head, "Twas no joke, ol' codger. Syl was there when I bashed the fooker's head in. Besides, Syl ain't no mage, he is a gods-be-damned witch."

"And, I will show you some incentegrating, Syl.  I heard witches melt when they get wet.  Let's find out!"

Borric whirls on his friend quickly to grab him and make a playful, yet only half-hearted attempt to throw him off the dock into the water.  Even is he does manage to get close, he won't follow through on it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Syl the witch
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey, GE.  No worries.  We are all getting older.   I just didn't what you to miss out on that opportunity for some interesting repartee.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Completely taken off guard, Syl dangled precariously over the water.  "Hey now, Borric, no reason to get bent out of shape over things.  You're scaring poor Waltor to death.  You know he can't swim! "  After being released by the sturdy warrior, Syl gathered himself.  "See, Aldino, the real people to fear are the quick tempered weapons masters.  We mages are cuddly.  Except when we vomit spiders, of course.  But that hardly ever happens."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2011)

The good natured joking and horseplay leaves Aldino in shock with mouth gaping until he realizes that it is just banter and pranks among good friends.  Nevertheless, the underlying truth of it still leaves him speechless and with fingers twitching until his brain can catch up.

"Oh, oh dear.  Mageslayer, His Wizardliness, and a Witch of the Green!"

He turns back to Zelena as the safest member of the group he has become swept up in but his eyes light upon the crescent moon of Ral that she wears.

"Tell me you're a druid and not a werewolf, please?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2011)

Zelena's call for permission to board draws the attention of an intense looking officer on deck of the Eel of K'issp.  The man has large dark eyes that seem more suited to a poet or philosopher than a merchant ship's officer, wind blown hair and a thin, black beard around his mouth and chin.  He gazes across the boarding plank a moment before nodding and calling out.

"Permission to board, granted.  You must be Master Sekmun's hired muscle.  Ah, and our passenger, Master Gallucci."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Zelena lets out a laugh at the elder man's question, _"No and no. I am a priestess of Ral, a gnomish god of protection."_

_"Ah, there we are."_ she motions for the man to proceed her, offering a hand of aid if it is required as they head up the gangway.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


The Captain is not the slack officer we saw before, correct?






Not really intending to toss his friend into the drink, Borric puts an arm around Syl's shoulder, companionably, as he steers him back onwards the ship and says, "Good thing I like Walter, mate."

Letting the witch go and feeling a little better, he quips at Zelena under his breath, "Did the old codger just ask you a round about way if you are a bitch?  Or was that not a play on words he was driving at?"

Not wanting to delay greeting the Captain any longer, he calls up, "Jolly good of you Cap'n.  We be the hired heroes, not muscle.  Big difference, we get better quarters on board."

Since Zelena wants to let the old codger go up first, Borric is fine with that, but comes up along behind him to help bustle him up the gangplank.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nadda
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan watches with a vague sense of amusement as Syl and Borric wrestle about, but says nothing. He lets Zelena see to calming the old man, as he's clearly most comfortable with her.

When the intense man allows them aboard, he follows the others. As he nears the top of the gangplank he offers his hand. 

"Captain Lotti, is it?" he says. "We appreciate your accommodating us."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 22, 2011)

Aldino nods sagely as Zelena describes herself as a priestess of Ral but the slightly blank look leads Zelena to believe he either hasn't heard of Ral or knows very little of the god.

"Ah, a priestess of Ral.  Good.  Well, I imagine we'll have plenty of time on this journey to expand my knowledge of your god.  I look forward to it."

When Zelena motions for Aldino to precede her aboard the ship Aldino nods his thanks, noticing that both Zelena and Borric stand ready to assist should he need it.  Despite their readiness should he prove unsteady Aldino moves across the boarding plank rather spryly for someone of his age.  Once aboard he greets the officer and pumps his hand with a grin.

"Ah, Captain Lotti!  A pleasure to be aboard, good sir.  I am ready for my adventure!  And hopefully it is a lucrative one, eh?  I find that dwarven gold and I'll reward you handsomely!"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 22, 2011)

Firmly but gently the officer greets Aldino, shaking his hand and clasping him familiarly on the arm, and moves him to the side so that he can fully greet Borric, Nathan, Sylvain and Zelena as they board.

"Yes, I am Captain Lotti.  Welcome aboard the Eel of K'issp."

Glancing about as you board you do not see the incompetent officer that was unloading cargo the last time you were here.  The captain quirks a brow at Borric's comment and shakes Nathan's offered hand.

"I don't believe I've had _heroes_ aboard before.  I will make sure your accomodations are suitable.  Since Master Sekmun prefers the air above decks the stateroom is available for your use."












*OOC:*


No, Captain Lotti is not the incompetent officer of previous.

Also, by my calculations Borric and Sylvain will reach 5th level through time-based xp earned on November 27.  If you want to go ahead and work up your leveling and submit for approval, feel free.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Cool, I will work on that.






Stepping upon the quarterdeck, Borric throws the Captain a casual salute, "Staterooms, sound just fine. We don't have to double up do we?"

He looks askance at Syl, wondering if his friend gets seasick or not.

On hearing the old codger mention treasure, Borric suggests with a grin, "Ya old coot, best not announce treasure hunting so loud for every longshoreman with a belaying pin to hear."

"Perhaps we can discuss this privately, I am interested to hear more." He finishes in a lower, conspiratorial voice that won't carry very far.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nadda
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'm not sure I'd ever go so far as to call myself a hero, but I'll not turn down whatever comfort you can provide, captain," Nathan offers by way of thanks. 

He raises an inquisitive eyebrow as Borric swoops in to start discussing dwarven gold, asking the others, half-joking, "Should I be worried about our elderly friend?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2011)

*GM:*  My apologies for not getting a post in today.  Tomorrow I begin traveling and will probably be out until Sunday night.  I'll try to get a post in before but I would expect us to resume Sunday or Monday.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Happy thanksgiving. 






Borric comments aside to Nathan, "What do you mean about being worried?  Ya think he is up to no good?  Or we need to baby-sit his arse?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nadda
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 23, 2011)

Syl follows his chums on board, and blushes openly when they are addressed as heroes, simply shaking his head in embarassment. "We are many things, Borric, but I'm not sure I would put heroes at the top of that list," he laughs.

"I'd expect we are all going to be bunking together, but hopefully we can find a private room for Zelena. I'm sure she would have no time for our discussions after being at sea for a long while. And besides, Nathan looks like he might be gassy," Syl wisecracks, laughing at his own joke. 









*OOC:*


DM, I'll work on getting Syl leveled up over the Thanksgiving holiday.  And a happy holiday to all of you who celebrate this week!


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan chuckles. "I suppose I misspoke, Borric," he says. "I meant: should we be worried _for_ Aldino once you got the smell of gold," he clarifies lightheartedly.

He turns to Zelena as Syl cracks wise. "Maybe I could just share quarters with your canine friend? I think I might be safer than with those two." He gives the gnome a mischievous wink as he points to Syl's feet where a familiar twinkle of light flashes briefly.

"Honestly, Syl, are we sure you aren't the smelly one? I mean, I think you may have stepped in something."

Sure enough, the witch's boots appear to have picked up something less than pleasant...









*OOC:*


Ah, I am so growing to love prestidigitation in Nathan's hands. This time using the 'soil' application for a little pranking fun.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2011)

The gnome looks at the human Captain and then asks, _"Apologies Captain Lotti, I was under the impression that Sekmun was in charge. A pleasure to meet you, I am Zelena Adu, and these are my companions,"_ the will introduce each to the Captain.

She looks to Aldino as he speaks of dwarven gold as she recalls him stating a different reason for taking the ship upriver. She saves that discussion for later.

As Nathan makes his comments and casts his spell and her brow raises. She casts her own prestidigitation and has the witch smelling just fine,_ "And there we go, smelling good again."_ She looks back at the wizard and then to her friends and smiles neglecting to inform them of his part in the matter.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 24, 2011)

Syl casts glances at both Nathan and Zelena, and laughs.  "It's going to be a long trip.  I've got a sneaky feeling we all might be a bit tired of each other in a few week's time.  Keep that spell handy Zelena."


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syl is updated if someone wants to check him for approval.  Thanks!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 24, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric watches the antics of his fellows, flinging around minor spells like jesters, "The way you two are carrying on, heroes is not what I would think of you either. But, in some circles I am considered quite the swordsman."

"Cap'n, I misspoke before.  We have three heroes, myself, the lass and the dog."

"Those two jokers are your newest cabin boys, they can share a hammock in the chain locker.  I do believe they will be adequate in operating the bilge pump if given the proper motivation."

For once, the brash fighter is not the one to embarrass his companions, and the feeling is unusual.  It must be his slight hangover.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nadda
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan holds up his hands in mock surrender and smirks. 

"What can I say? Despite my parentage, I'm no angel," he says, chuckling slightly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2011)

[sblock=Leveling Syl]







Gerald007 said:


> Syl is updated if someone wants to check him for approval.  Thanks!



 Gerald007, you need to post this in this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/314367-character-level-up-approvals.html

I am reviewing, but there are changes to be made before approval.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

Aldino gapes at Zelena and Nathan's demonstration of magic, all Borric's warnings of belaying pin wielding longshoremen forgotten.

"A wizard's duel!"

He turns wide eyes on Zelena and begins spluttering.

"A, a _wizard_ and a priestess!  Oh dear me.  If I had but known... oh dear."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

Captain Lotti tilts his head almost as if he doesn't understand the purpose of such shenanigans.  He takes on a smile that seems a bit empty before addressing those on deck who have directed questions and comments towards him.

"Three staterooms only, I'm afraid.  One will, of course, be made available to the priestess of Ral.  The other two will have to be shared between the four of you.

Ah, Master Sekmun.  No, our good master from the Still Waters of the Ouhm contracts for cargo space on occasion, that is all.  I am sorry for any confusion caused.

Cabin boys?  Yes, I'll keep it in mind."

You get the distinct impression that Captain Lotti's mind inhabits a different plane of existence, one that doesn't include much humor but rather filled with grandiose thought or angst-ridden poetry.  The Captain beckons with one hand and a sailor approaches.

"The seaman here will show you to quarters and where to stow your gear.  We'll be sailing before nightfall."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

"No Aldino, I am no wizard. Many gnomes know of such tricks, but mine are bardic in nature." She smiles to the elder man. 

She looks to the good Captain, _"No worries Captain, I understand now. Thank you for your considerations for the accommodations."_

As the group moves towards their quarters she walks with Aldino and sings a simple tune. ((Perform 1d20+9=10 )) _"Would appear I need a little more practice..."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]: I have 1000gp burning a hole in Borric's pocket.  Can I still go to Arcane Row?






Borric nods, "Alright, I will bunk with the old codger, here."

Turning to the Aldino, he puts a friendly arm around the old man's shoulders and says with a grin, "Come, grandpa.  You bunk with me and you can tell me all about what you were going to say if only you had known you were going to be traveling with wizards, priestesses and jesters."

"Besides, I want to here more about this treasure once we have some privacy."  He finishes in a low conspiratorial tone and gestures for his companions to come with.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Slight hangover and a sore groin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Aldin
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

While below getting settled you all hear the command to throw off the mooring lines.  Too late now for another foray into the city but a sailor tells you that the Eel has a scheduled stop in Tritower where you can pick up those last minute things you need.

The journey, you gather, is relatively fast and the three towers of Venza's outpost come rising up over the horizon just two weeks after having set out from the City of Glass.  Captain Lotti is distant during that time, and though pleasant enough if engaged in conversation one always has the sense that his mind is elsewhere.

Sekmun likewise is not inclined to conversation.  Once out on the sea he strips off his silk wrap and reclines on the highest point of the deck he can find to bask in the sun.

Aldino, however, is a constant fount of stories, mostly relating to the book and dwarven gold he expects to find.  The old man is easily prompted and rambles on about the subject and in the two weeks of your travel to Tritower you hear pieces of the same stories over and over.  You manage to distill the following tale from Aldino's ramblings:

"A group of adventurers came into my shop wanting to know about the destroyed book they carried.  There were four and they were a frightful bunch: a tall wizard from the south with a big bristly beard, one of your people, Zelena, who had a tiger that he rode, a dwarven woman, and a woman-archer.

The pages of the book had been ripped and cut out and a good portion of it was burnt.  One corner was seared pretty badly and the cover, crafted from the hide of the Ouhm River behemoth, peeled back to reveal scraps of ancient paper used to pad the cover.

They were the _real_ treasure, oh yes!  Scaps ancient and yellowed.  Crumbling.  But on one, a Runic character!  So, my adventuring friends wanted to know the provenance of the book hoping it would lead to an ancient, lost mine of the dwarves.  I promised them I would go to great lengths to discover it for them.

It took me some time to find the hidden maker's mark and discover the identity of the bookbinder: none other than Neezhka of Hruthrip!  Oh yes, it's true!  Neezhka is a master of the craft, a living legend!  I sent a bird to Hruthrip asking after the papers with no response.  I sent a second and a third with the same result.  I was beside myself!  What if he was dead and the lead lost?

And the adventurers didn't return.  I sought after them to give them the information I had uncovered but couldn't find them.  I even left a message at their drinking den the Dunn Wright Inn.  It was months and I hadn't heard back from them.  My sons encouraged me to further investigate but I didn't have the gold to hire another adventuring group and their wives wouldn't allow them to hare off on a journey.

So, I scraped together gold for this journey and I'm headed to Hruthrip to speak to Neezhka and discover the source of these papers.  I'm certain they will lead to an ancient dwarven mine where the floors are paved in gold!  I'll be a rich man; able to retire to the good life!

Once docked at Tritower you discover it is to be a short visit, just long enough to unload a few bits of cargo and then catch the evening tide out and onwards to K'issp.  Captain Lotti forbids the crew to disembark but he won't attempt to stop you from entering the city for any shopping that you need to do.





        *GM:*  Feel free to enter Arcane Row and make purchases you need.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric listens to the old man tell of trying to explore some dwarven mine, "So, you are not able to hire anyone, but surely you are not expecting to go exploring all by yourself?  If this place and its riches are credible, perhaps some heroes on board this very ship might be willing to escort you as partners in this little treasure hunt of yours."

Looking over at Zelena, their unelected leader and asks, "Do you think we can fit this in with our benefactor?  After we get him to the lizzy city, we might need something to keep us busy after we arrive.  I, for one, don't plan on hitting any lizardfolk brothels. Can't speak for Syl, though."  He smirks at his witch friend.

Borric plans to take advantage of the brief shore leave to do some quick shopping and plans to take Syl with to help him buy some gear to organize his equipment load.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcere*









*OOC:*


Sorry, still catching up after the American holiday weekend...







Nathan chuckles a bit at the elderly man's ideas about the power level of the magics at play, but doesn't seek to correct him. Given the man's awe, the poor soul would probably feel chastised, he decides.

Instead, the sorcerer spends the time trying to get a feel for both the ship and his new adventuring companions. Trying to find a balance between Borric's coarseness, Syl's mischievous bent, and Zelena's more refined sensibilities is a bit of a juggling trick, he finds, though he supposes eventually he'll find the balance as he seems to be striking one between his bloodline and his own rebelliousness. 

When the prospect of getting off the ship presents itself, Nathan's more than happy to disembark. He finds it odd that the captain won't allow any shore leave for his men, but so long as he wasn't similarly hindered, he chooses not to put too much stock in it.

He returns a short time later, whistling brightly. Careful observers will notice that a thin gold chain now joins the golden orb necklace he wears. The new amulet Nathan has neatly tucked underneath his tunic.









*OOC:*


heading over to Arcane Row to see if Tritower has items Venza didn't. 

EDIT: One amulet purchased and Nathan back aboard.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sylvain listens with interest to the old man's story.  "Borric does have a point, Aldino.  You will need some help exploring that dwarven mine you expect to find.  All kinds of traps and ugly buggers hanging out around all those riches, I'd bet."

Syl had been enjoying his interactions with the mage.  Nathan appeared to have his own particular ways with magic, much different than the witches.  Comparing notes on the long journey was a very interesting way to pass the time.  Waltor had been enjoying splitting his time between Syl and Zelena. 

When the group was meeting concerning asking their benefactor about other employment, Syl voiced his opinion in helping, if it were permitted.  "And Borric, the scaly kind need love, too.  And by my recollection, you've bedded beasts of your own back in town!" the witch chuckled, enjoying the give and take.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] Waiting to see if Zelena needs to do any shopping.  If not, I'll advance to the next step.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Borric still has some questions directed at Zelena yet.  Both Syl and Borric have to wait a few days RL before our commissioned items are ready.  Syl's will be 3 Dec.






Borric chuckles, "Yeah if you count those wenches that looked like pigs or cows back when we have very little money.  Ahh, those days are long past, mate."

"Come let us go get some gear, Syl."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 30, 2011)

The young gnome remains on deck most of the time, as she enjoys the new sensation of traveling by sea. She joins Sekmun and enjoys the warm sun of the day and looks out to sea in silent as a silent companion.

When Aldino does start his stories Zelena will listen. When asked she answers Borric, "We shall have to see when we arrive. It is a possibility, but then we have many days before then to deal with whatever comes out way."

Reaching Tritower the gnome remains aboard, having spent most of her funds before departing. She even makes the off comment that the group should have gone shopping before the trip started, but only in jest.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"The shop in Venza didn't have anything I was after in stock, I'm afraid," Nathan says with a charming grin. "But Tritower seems to be much better stocked, at least insofar as my own needs were concerned.

Borric, on the other hand, seems to need custom gear. Such is the way with men of the blade, I suppose..." He says, leaning back to enjoy the sun, himself.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 1, 2011)

Despite Zelena's noncommittal answer Aldino seems optimistically hopeful that the four of them will join him as he researches the location of the dwarven mine and seeks out its lost wealth.  He continues to regale them with stories to entice the gnomish lady to join his endeavor though actual evidence of its existence is sparse.

__________​
When the shoppers seek directions to a store with magical notions and other exotic items the locals direct them to a place called Summoner's Court and, specifically and coincidentally, a shop called the Pearl.  Three roads lead into Summoner's Court perfectly spaced along the outer edge of the court.  Summoner's Court itself is cobbled except for a ring of large, black granite stones set into the roadway and inlaid with arcane symbols in silver and gold: a henge of ancient and unknown origin.  Shops crowd the court but never encroach closer than five feet to the henge and in most cases sit farther back than even that.

Approaching the Mystic Pearl incites a sense of deja vu.  You may not have been _here_ before but then again, you have.  Back in Venza.  The store is identical down to the giant snakeskin in the window and the brass plaque declaring 'Almar Ben Shawari, Proprietor'.

Almar seems to be identical to his Venzan manifestation: a corpulent man, the top of his head shiny and hairless, and huge, drooping black mustachios.  Questions or demands of any sort concerning the shop's origin elicit only a gleam of the eye, a twitch of the mustache, and a redirection of attention to the shop's wares, at least until Borric and Sylvain make orders for items not in stock.

*"Ah, noble patrons, a taste for fine goods!  Items I do not have on hand, alas, but I should be able to acquire them in a few days.  Full payment in advance, of course, and as you are traveling perhaps you can stop in the Mystic Pearl in K'issp and pick them up then, eh?"*

        *GM:*  My understanding of Arcane Row, after reading the introduction again, is that it exists in some form in most of the larger cities.  The ancillary shops are different city to city but the Mystic Pearl is in each of the cities; some sort of dimensional effect.  So, as long as their business was conducted in the Mystic Pearl Borric & Sylvain could commission an item in Tritower and pick it up when they arrive in K'issp, for example.  Conversations still going on can be assumed to occur during travel.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


It is 2 Dec in my timezone, so no need to wait for me. 






Borric pours through the items and almost had given up hope to find what he was looking for.  However he finds it buried on under a cloak of elvenkind on hangers of wizardly items.

"Hey, this is what I am looking for. You DO have one.  It looks likes someone stashed it here to find later."

"Too bad for them, it's mine now."

He purchases the item and is glad that its black color compliments his intimidating platemail armor.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2011)

Zelena looks to Aldino, _"Worry not. I am merely looking at the task at hand. We have sometime before arriving at Hruthrip."_ As she listens to the stories, _"As exciting a tale as it is, paving a floor in gold seems rather impractical. The dwarves I have met, seem all too practical."_ She shrugs, _"Who can say though. Tales grow with many telling, I suppose there could be some truth in it."
_


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 2, 2011)

Once everyone is back aboard the Eel, Captain Lotti gives the order to cast off and the sailors begin the work to maneuver the ship out of Tritower's harbor.  Pretty soon you are back on the northern sea and sailing towards K'issp.  Sekmun becomes more animated as the ship nears the Great Delta and begins telling small bits about his home, the Great Delta, and the river Ouhm.

Nearing K'issp after a journey of about two additional weeks the first thing that everyone sees is the great, four-sided, stone pyramid, the seat of rule of the bronze dragons Istawuuhl and Puyuyan, as it rises at the confluence of land, sea, and river.  The pyramid seems to be built of large blocks of coral and decorated with a multitude of carvings of native creatures.  Stretching out from either side of the pyramid are two arms of the island that forms a crescent and shelters a deep harbor and holds a dense tangle of houses and huts.  Behind the crescent silt has built up into small islands covered in tall grass and with huts and houses, in many cases elevated on stilts, stretching back toward the mainland.

Captain Lotti expertly guides the Eel of K'issp in to dock and the busy process of unloading begins.  Sekmun with his wide crocodile smile approaches the small gathering of Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, Zelena and their hanger-on, Aldino.

"And now we unload.  I'll have to make sure the captain of our riverboat has her ready for loading.  It should all take some time if you wish to take in a bit of the city.  But we leave at first light so don't be late!"





        *GM:*  Essentially, by the time the characters reach K'issp the information HERE will have been relayed to them by Sekmun.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 2, 2011)

"I don't know about the rest of you, but Waltor and I could certainly use an opportunity to stretch our legs a little bit.  I've certainly never been to this part of the world before," Syl says as he eyes the port, and watches the crew begin to unload the vessel.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has been wearing his chain shirt instead of the intimidating, black field plate he normally wears adventuring and ashore.

"I could go for that, just let me get into my going ashore garb. After all that talk of lizardfolk brothels, I am morbidly curious to see them."

However, the smirking fighter winks to show that he is not serious and he heads off to his stateroom to don the heavy armor and gather his weapons.

On returning on deck, he is more serious, "I think we should all stick together in this town.  You too, grandpa.  We cannot have you blurting about dwarven gold in public to just anyone.  You are liable to get mugged for a suspected treasure map."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. "I've not got a lot of experience in this part of the world, so I'm fine with strength in numbers," he offers as the others prepare for a brief bit of exploration before departure in the morning.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Zelena smiles at her employer, _"Sounds good."_

To her companions the gnome comments with a wide smile of her own, _"Well, I left home to see the world. Lets go see this part of it."_  She places her hand on the hound at her side scratching the beast behind the ears.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, when we explore offshore, will there be a branch of the Mystic Pearl here so I can pick up my Handy Haversack?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2011)

"Dear me, no!" exclaims Aldino as he gazes out at the tangle of buildings, very few more than a story or two tall, just beyond the dock.  "That jumble looks as bad as Ranocchio district when it comes to navigation.  All narrow walkways and drops into mud pits!  I'll just find a quiet spot out of the way here and enjoy the sea breeze and a tankard of ale before we head upriver.  You all run along, I'll be fine here near Captain Lotti."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2011)

Leaving Aldino behind Borric, Nathan, Sylvain and Zelena head off into the so-called city of K'issp.  The lair of the two dragons that claim rulership of this stretch of coast and the lower Ouhm is certainly impressive, towering as it does over the low buildings clustered around its base and on the two spits of land that make up the rest of the island.  The four pass by the only other building of significant size, a two story wooden structure built on pylons over the water and overlooking the docks, that appears to be whatever passes as the harbormaster here.

The people of K'issp all seem to be washed up here from other shores: Venzans, Teshali, halflings, even a sole Jiragoan but all bear a similar worn, sun-bleached look to them.  There are only a few lizardfolk around which seems odd considering this is supposedly their city until, following directions to the shop given them by Almar Ben Shawari, they stumble out of the clustered huts of K'issp and get a view towards the river and the mainland.

The wide channel of the Ouhm winds through a maze of tall grass and smaller branches off the river and islands of silt left over gods knows how long.  Many of those low islands bear several smooth mounds, some of mud, some that appear to be giant shells, and most with a lizardfolk or two basking in the sun.

Looking out over this view, wedged between a fish-seller's shack with a stunning array of aquatic life hung from poles and a lean-to housing a trio of tiny frog-like humanoids chirruping to themselves and staring with wide-set eyes at the four of you, is the familiar and somewhat out of place glass-fronted shop: the Mystic Pearl.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 5, 2011)

"Just one second, everyone.  I hope they have my order in," Syl says excitedy, rushing for the door to the magic shop.  

He emerges fairly quickly thereafter with a shiny new Haversack strapped to his side.  "I can carry much more now.  All the better for lugging around all that drawven gold we are going to find, right," he laughs.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shakes his head as the Pearl makes another appearance, and says to no one in particular, "Some day I have to learn that trick."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 5, 2011)

Zelena smiles at Syl noticing his new pack, _"I picked up one of those back In Venza. I have all sorts of things stored now."_

_"Good luck,"_ the gnome says with a great laugh at Nathan, _"I asked once, and was told in no uncertain terms, 'When the universe colapses into nothingness.'_

Spotting the tiny frog-like humanoids looking at them the gnome waves, "Merry meet!" ((Linguistics to understand them 1d20+5=16 Nothing here ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at the storefront and blurts, "That does look out of place in this arse-hole of the world."

The uncouth fighter is not impressed, and cannot help himself to express it.

"Something tells me we should be careful around here."

Since walking around, Borric has his shield on his arm, but his weapon hand free.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2011)

Sylvain picks up his magical haversack from the proprietor of the Mystic Pearl and quickly gets his gear stowed within.

Zelena makes an attempt to befriend the tiny locals but as she calls out to them they chirrup in alarm and disappear into the back of the lean-to.  She presumes they are young of their race unaccustomed to strangers.

Further explorations in K'issp reveal that their drinking establishments and inns are just as seedy and run-down as the rest of the place.  Other places of vice are conspicuously absent or well hidden which Borric finds passing strange.  After a surprisingly boring night the quartet return to the docks.

Sekmun has had his remaining cargo transferred to a river vessel and the lizardfolk is coming up from the hold when the four adventurers return.  Sekmun is speaking with a halfling carrying a waxed board and dressed in a long coat quite out of keeping with the heat and neither appear pleased.

"Too much, Peddleport!" hisses Sekmun.

The halfling officiously taps the board with a stylus.  "It's the _tax_, Master Sekmun.  I don't _set_ it, I just _collect_ it."

"It's river piracy, is what it is."

The halfling's face turns a bright red.  "Wha... if you are suggesting..."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 6, 2011)

Zelena comes up beside the halfling and smiles, _"Merry meet. I am Zelena."_

_"I am sure Master Sekmun is suggesting nothing of the sort..."_  She runs a finger along the halfling's shoulder, _"Is there nothing you can do for the good Sir?"_ Zelena give him one of her best pouty look.  _"Come now, we are not asking for any rules to be broken, just bend, a little." _She flashes a smile and a wink as she holds up her hand and as her finger and thumb to show just a little, _"After all, You know he is here *'all'* the time."_ (( Diplomacy 1d20+10=11 Use Eternal Hope 1d20+10=20 (the roll is +9, I made an error in her skill +, darn drop down menus sometimes. ) )) 

The gnomish woman watches for the halfling reaction... (( Sense Motive 1d20+9=18 ))


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan hangs back, assuming the charming gnome is probably best off without a gaggle of larger folk towering over the tax collector.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2011)

Peddleport flinches away from Zelena's touch and puffs up like a toad.

"Please, madam, restrain yourself.  '_Bend the rules_,' you say?  Hmmpf!  Clearly you have mistaken me for someone else.  I am just a poorly paid contract tax assessor working in sub-optimal, poorly-funded conditions..."

This last is drawn out into a wheedling tone and he raises one eyebrow expectantly.  He is clearly thinking more substantial inducement than honeyed words and significant glances.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric watches the exchange with Zelena and he comments aside to the two mages, "Tis not often the lass needs my help with the silver-tongued words."

With a grinning smirk he calls over to Zelena, "Lass, here are some logical points you can address.  He will have to pay more money in cleric fees instead if I take to bending his arms the wrong way."

"Or I can mistake him for pickpocket and introduce him to my mageslayer."

As usual, his banter and crude words are not so diplomatic and the halfling just gives him a look that says he doesn't find the fighter's words amusing in the least.

Borric mutters, "Maybe we just need to bribe the fookin' bastard. Gods be damned shakedown by the looks of things."

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20-1=6)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 7, 2011)

(( Hmmm... a 20 diplomacy does not go as far as it used to... ))

Zelena looks from the halfling to the Sekum, The gnome reaches into her new pack and instantly gomes up sieht a small bag of coins, _"Perhaps this will *help*..."_ (50g)

She looks to Borric with a nod, _"Thanks..."_


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 7, 2011)

"Nice try, Borric. You almost had him swayed I think," Syl laughed at the effort put forth by the warrior. "We gotta remember to get our girl reimbursed," he says to the two in a low whisper.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2011)

Peddleport looks like he is about to snap off a reply to Borric when he hears the jingle of coin from Zelena and clips off his words before getting started.  He quickly tucks the small bag inside his coat revealing briefly that it is lined or at least trimmed with assorted bird feathers.

Looking again at his waxed board he rubs his thumb through a couple of the marks obliterating them with the heat and pressure and shows it to Sekmun.

"Ah, yes.  Seems I made a mistake here.  Easily fixed, easily fixed.  How does _this_ look, Master Sekmun?"  Sekmun snorts and gives the tax payment to Peddleport who tucks it away as well.  "A pleasure doing business with you and may your journey be a success."  He inclines his head in farewell and turns to head off towards the next ship.

[sblock=Diplomacy]







Songdragon said:


> ( Hmmm... a 20 diplomacy does not go as far as it used to... )




Depends on initial attitude.  This is my thinking, fyi: Peddleport is unfriendly to Sekmun (and probably Borric) but is indifferent to the rest of you.  Making a request of an indifferent individual is DC 15+Cha mod. of the target (he's a halfling so I gave him a minimum of +1).   Zelena is essentially asking a favor from Peddleport that could get him into trouble so that adds to the DC of the request.  The bribe does increase your result above what you needed.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric shrugs, "Well, if the bribe didn't work, I was going to try intimidation next."

"Since the tax collector is corrupt, we should stalk him out and administer a little justice and payback, perhaps.  You think he will squeal if we roll him to get our money back?"

This comment is directed as much at Sekmun when he mentions "our money" since he sort of expects the lizard to pay back Zelena for saving his arse.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2011)

Sekmun glares after the odd halfling before turning back to Zelena, Sylvain, Nathan and Borric.  He stretches his mouth wide in his approximation of a human grin and pulls a small gold ring from his jawline and gives it to Zelena.

"This should cover that expense and I'm still out less than what I would have been if I had to pay the whole tax.  But I would rather have roasted him until his fat sizzled than pay the bribe.  Now, climb aboard your new home for the next leg of the journey.  Our new captain says it'll be about two weeks before we arrive in Hruthrip."

The riverboat that Sekmun motions towards is a small keelboat, 50 feet long and 20 wide, with a crew of eight burly-looking polemen working to finish securing the last of Sekmun's cargo atop the cabin.







[sblock=OOC]13 passengers and crew aboard ship for about ten days.  The captain will set four watches with two of his men each shift.  If you wish to augment that, feel free, but the captain won't agree to pulling his men off shift.  Sleeping quarters are nearly non-existent and a few can sleep in the cabin but some might also sleep on top the cabin.  The watch sets up at either end of the boat so there's a bit of space on deck also.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 9, 2011)

The gnome catches the ring and stows it away in her new pack. Zelena jumps aboard and looks about... _"This should prove to be... interesting."_ The gnome notes, most likely the only female aboard. She looks up at Boriic and then to Syl and knows that if anyone tried anything her friends would come to her aid. She chuckles to herself as she envisions Borric grabbing some lech off the boat into the river. 

The gnome considers her options... _"I do not suppose there is a small bit of canvas and rope about? I could make a hammock for myself."_ She looks about for a nice place to set herself up, _"Unless we have the time to buy one."
_
As soon as the boat is away,_ "I am able to see at night, as long as I am above deck. If anyone needs to borrow a light, holler."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric changes back into his chain shirt once again for the voyage aboard ship.

He looks to Zelena, "Not to suggest sewing is woman's work, lass, but if ya are making one hammock, ya mind making another for me?"

"I picked up one of the nifty glowing stones that circle your head.  Not as bright as a sunrod, but good enough for watch duty.  We can pass it around during the night so everyone can use it."

"Hell, even the pooch can prolly use it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 9, 2011)

Zelena giggles at Borric,_ "Yes, she could. But she can see as well as I can in the darkness of night. Not total black light in some crypt or the like, as long as there is some light, even the stars."_

(( Will wait to see if Zelena could have bought a hammock. ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric chuckles and skirches the dog under the chin and behind the ears.

He replies to Zelena, "Celebfedhiin can stand watch with me too then.  I bet his nose will be useful too if it isn't clogged with the stench of dead fish and flotsam."

The brash fighter might be crude adn rude around people, but he does have some skill with handling animals.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 10, 2011)

"This isn't quite as nice as our last ship, huh," Syl replies, succinctly stating the obvious.  _It's gonna be a long ten days.  _


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan falls silent for much of the bribery exchange and moving to the new ship, though annoyed glances toward the air over his shoulders suggest that his unseen 'companions' may have had some kind of opinion he wasn't wont to share. 

"Close quarters, indeed. May have to make use of my friends' cleaning abilities a bit more often to keep things getting too ripe.

"I can't see in the dark, but if I can borrow Borric's light, I'm fine hanging with some of our burly crewmen on whichever watch," the sorcerer offers.









*OOC:*


It looks like spontaneous casters don't have the 8 continuous hours requirement prepared do, so I think Nathan can take any watch. Let me know if I've got that wrong.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 11, 2011)

(( You can still stand watch and have enough rest... ))

Zelena nods to Borric, _"I suppose, if she wants to. If you have any meat, I am sure you will have a friend for the evening."_

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, don't have a map of the river boat, yet.  But I need to know watch rotation, if you plan on adding to the regular watch, and location if you do.  There will be a watchman at either end of the boat and there is space at either end, along the side walkways, or on top of the cabin (see the image in my previous post for the general layout).

Yes, Zelena can get a hammock before departing or rig one out of cord and canvas supplies on the boat.

Agreed with Songdragon; sorcerers do not have the 8 hour sleep requirement.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=How about this?]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]Settling down to think about the watchstanding, Borric strikes a pose of contemplation with his fist curled up under his chin.

He says, "Nate, you are welcome to my Ioun Torch.  Same with you, Syl."

"I think we should stand watch in pairs, leaving the sailors to stand the first two shifts; that's four hours."

"Then, just after midnight we have Nate and I taking shifts three and four.  The pooch can stand both watches since he lays about much during the day. Nate and I can retire earlier and rest up so we can handle a double watch."

"That leaves Syl and Zelena to cover the last shift before dawn."

"What do you think?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shrugs. "I've not much of a military mind, so if you trust the sailors for the first two shifts, I should do fine holding down the fort with you on the third shift. Maybe we should plant ourselves on the cabin roof? Seems a good vantage point, at least.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

It doesn't take long to get settled onto the river boat.  And since the cargo was stowed the day before as soon as you all are on board the captain and the polemen take up position along the sides of the boat with long poles and push off from the dock.  They avoid the channels of the main current, instead favoring channels with slower currents that impede progress less.

Unlike Captain Lotti who seemed somewhat removed from his crew the captain of the river boat is nearly indistinguishable from his rough crew and right in amongst them working just as hard.  Once the boat is under way the crew falls into an easy pattern of banter and work.  The low-voiced call and response chant used to keep the polemen on time makes the time pass surprisingly pleasantly.

At dusk the captain throws out the anchor in shallower waters away from the main current.  He's reluctant to change up his watch schedule but finally agrees since it is clear you are all capable.  "I'm sure the men'll thank you," he says to you.  "And with a bit more rest we might make better time.  Though don't get used to being pampered," he growls at his men.

Sekmun is more alive once on the river though more primal as he sheds the veneer of civilization along with the cloth wrap he wore.  He is rarely on the boat itself instead spending much of his time in the water scouting the channels ahead and occasionally bringing back a fish or some small game to roast up on the boat's small stove.  Or some lizardfolk delicacy like the snails he brought back one afternoon and ate raw.  "Delicious.  Though you humans prefer them boiled.  Destroys the true essence if it's not wiggling on the way down."  He grins and offers up a small bag of them.

Aldino, however, is miserable.  The heat, the humidity, and the swarms of insects that seem to spontaneously arise from the swampy water all bother him more than anyone else and he spends most of his time seeking refuge from the gnats and flies in the stifling cabin until Sekmun brings him large handfuls of mud to slather on his exposed skin.  "Oh dear, boiled or bitten.  And slathered in stinking mud.  It's a horrible way to go.  But the pot of gold, so to speak," he winks theatrically looking like some sort of savage jester, "awaits at the end of the rainbow!"

[sblock=OOC]Great map!  Thanks, Perrin, that'll do nicely.  Some minor modifications: the middle rectangle is now the cabin and, of course, there is only the one deck.

Watches:
1 & 2: sailors
3 & 4: Borric & Nathan
5: Sylvain and Zelena

Got it.  And thanks.  When the sailors watch they will be at N3 & N12.  A dim light (candle equivalent), mostly shuttered, will be lit at either end of the cabin for the watches though you can shutter them all the way and put the light out or open them up for full lantern light.  Your choice.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shrugs, "Nate, we are standing a double watch, ya know? Three and four."

"Being up on top the cabin is probably a good place for you. Offers some protection."

"The pooch and I will patrol the deck, ready to repel the boarders that you cannot blast with spells ahead of time."

The fighter takes heed of the warning about trusting the crew and tries to judge the captain's sincerity (see roll).

Standing on deck after his afternoon nap, Borric is leaning against the gunwale and watching the antics of the lizzy patron as he ranges around in his natural habitat.

Slapping at a gnat, he asks his companions, "Can any of you spell slingers do something about the bugs?"

Sense Motive (1d20+10=21)[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



perrinmiller said:


> Slapping at a gnat, he asks his companions, "Can any of you spell slingers do something about the bugs?"




Nathan shrugs. "I could probably magic up some mud like poor Aldino's wearing, I suppose," Nathan offers, glad that his own clothing offers little in the way of exposed skin.

[sblock=ooc]I suppose Prestidigitation might arguably be able to provide an insect repellent scent against non-encounter bugs, but that might be pushing things. But I figure soil = mud, so if there's an anti-bug mud, Nathan could probably conjure some and / or clean it off easily when returning belowdecks[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2011)

Zelena is grateful for the fresh meat that Sekum is able to provide and will watch from her small raised hammock as she lazily swings with motion of the smaller boat. The gnome seems to have her small crossbow in hand and ready to use, despite there being little contact with other creatures.

_"I did not consider any bug repellant. I suppose you live and learn,"_ she pulls out a wide brimmed hat from her backpack and wears it to protect herself from the sun. "Using some magic in that way..." She considers, _"Perhaps... It would be an interesting use of the spell. Perhaps just a light breeze, keep the flying things moving. Only one way to see if it works..." _ Zelena will cast prestidigitation (cause a very light breeze about herself and the hound... just to keep some of the bugs off.)

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

Borric doesn't totally trust the captain's assessment of the men's capability.  The men are the hardworking, hard playing (though the captain keeps a tight rein on that inclination while on board) common sorts that Borric seems to get along well with, and likely capable enough in a dockside brawl, but he isn't convinced that they could handle the sorts of dangers that might arise on the Ouhm.

After a day or so Sekmun slips into a new schedule: basking in the hot sun atop the cabin during the day and vanishing into the swamp at night for a swim and a hunt.

[sblock=OOC]I'll give you a chance to make watch changes based on Borric's hunches of the men's capability if you wish.  Otherwise I'll push ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


It might take more than one exchange on this, GE.





After listening to the Captain and getting to know the men, Borric gathers his companions with Sekmun for the noon meal.

"I am having some second thoughts on the night watches.  But, first I think we need some questions answered, Sekmun.  Do you mind?"

"What are the specific potential dangers we need to worry about on the Ouhm?  Any patterns of their activity? Should we be more worried at night or during the day?"

The fighter is basically looking for a full intelligence report and threat assessment since the lizardman is freely scouting around on his own like it is his backyard.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not a problem for me, Perrin







Sekmun narrows his eyes in thought (or maybe he's  dozing) then scratches lazily at the leathery hide of his belly.

"The only predators that are a threat to us on board ship are giant crabs and crocodiles.  Neither of which are too likely to give us trouble as long as we're cautious.  And as long as they aren't too hungry."  He grins a predator's smile of his own.  "Then there's the Ouhm Behemoth."

"Tall tales and superstition," pipes up the captain with a scowl towards the lizardfolk.

Sekmun shrugs.  "Believe what you will, captain, but _something_ lives in the deep channel."  He thinks a moment longer before continuing.  "Pirates.  Boggards.  Merrow.  Those mostly are active at night though you could meet a pirate at any time.  Night, when most predators are active, holds the biggest danger."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 15, 2011)

_"Sounds like great fun!"_ Zelena says with a grin.

(( knowledge (local) on Ouhm Behemoth 1d20+8=18 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

Zelena reviews the legends she's heard about the so-called 'Ouhm Behemoth':

[sblock=Knowledge Local DC 10]
Just about every Ouhm riverman knows someone who has spotted the behemoth.  Some say it has a long toothy maw like a crocodile, others that it is a smaller riverine relative of the dreaded sea serpent, still others that it is the manifestation of the Ouhm River's rage.  The stories are consistent that it is big enough to be a threat to a boat the size of the one they currently travel upon.

[sblock=Knowledge Local DC 15]
The lizardfolk of the Ouhm claim the behemoth is a real creature.  And who would know better than those who travel below the surface of the water?  But then again, maybe they are just having a joke on the land-lubbers.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 15, 2011)

"Are there any other fairy tales we should be worried about," Syl snorts, doubting the validity of the the rumors of the Behemoth.  "I'm much more worried about brigands and pirates, to be honest.  I think we should 'supplement' the watches of the others sailors, just to be on the safe side.  I don't know them as well as I know the group of you."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods to acknowledge the information.  Turning to his companions, he suggests.

"Maybe we should all rest during the day, then we can stay up all night when the threat is greatest."

"We also have a visual advantage with everyone else keeping watch during the day when they can see. So even if they need to wake us, there will be time to get ready.  At night, me lose that when we are off watch."

"What do you guys think?"

The fighter is also thinking that standing watch while anchored, he can probably wear his platemail since the chance of falling overboard might be less.  Of course using a line-line at night might also be a good idea.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shrugs. 

"I like the sunshine, but I'm sure I can manage a while on an opposite shift, especially now that Zelena's shown me the right breeze to magic up to keep the bugs off."

[sblock=ooc]To clarify, Borric is suggesting that we invert our sleep schedules so that we're not taking shifts at night, but all four of us are staying up throughout the evening when the crew sleeps?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]To clarify, Borric is suggesting that we invert our sleep schedules so that we're not taking shifts at night, but all four of us are staying up throughout the evening when the crew sleeps?[/sblock]












*OOC:*


I think that is exactly what he is suggesting.  With your mode of transportation it should work out without interfering in travel.  Sekmun is doing much the same, though going off for a hunt.  Metagame reason: I don't want to have to run him as an npc during any combats that might arise and he wouldn't logically avoid combat otherwise.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Ok.  This is what I need from you all before we can continue:
1) Definitive answer on watch schedule.
2) Specific locations of characters & companions (i.e. Celebfediin)
3) Light sources. There are two lamps on either end of the cabin that can be shuttered down to 5 ft of dim light, or opened up to a full hooded lantern light.  Or put out, if you choose.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 16, 2011)

As the day fades Zelena will find herself a fishing pole and even try to catch some fish. She will help out if needed around the boat as well.

[sblock=Watch Stuff]
1) Borric, Nate, and Celebfedhiin 
followed by Syl and Zelena.

2) Celebfedhiin will be with Borric or up front at i-11
and when on Zelena's watch i-11 will work there as well.

3) Both Borric and Zelena have ioun torches.
Zelena has low-light vision so will not use it unless needed (another can borrow as they want)
Celebfedhiin also has low-light vision (and scent) so will not need the light to see in the out of doors. (or at the least twice as far as normal with a small bit of light.)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=Watch input]The position you have Nathan in is probably good, atop the cabin. Unless Borric wants rear watch, in which case just shift Nathan to K-11.

Nathan doesn't have low-light vision, so he'll probably borrow Zelena's ioun torch, or keep a lantern fully open. His/my thought is that he needs some kind of light to see by, and since any light is as likely to attract attention, he'd rather have more than less visibility. 

He'll also keep his Mage Armor wand in hand during his watch, with the intent of buffing himself at any signs of trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=Watch Stuff]







Songdragon said:


> 1) Borric, Nate, and Celebfedhiin
> followed by Syl and Zelena.



Actually, the question on the table  was sleeping during the day and have everyone awake all night long.   That would make any watch rotation moot. 

However, I am happy to stick with the original idea that is quoted here.

Borric is inclined to have as much illumination as possible, not  thinking to hide on a boat.  He will patrol fore and aft with Celeb,  never standing in one place.

And I think he will wear his platemail armor too.[/sblock]Borric is content with either watch plan, taking a nap in the afternoon to rest up regardless.  As dusk approaches, he remarks, "I think we might as well use as much illumination as possible to give us fair warning of anything approaching.  Even a pin-point of light will be seen from far off, so we are not going to be hiding while out here on the river."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Feeling jaunty, Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syl is happy with the watches as described. 







Sylvain relaxes on the ship, passing the time by constantly untieing Zelena's hammock to amuse himself, when he can catch her attention elsewhere. Waltor did not find this nearly as amusing as the witch, telling the cleric what was going on at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2011)

The first days of the trip are uneventful and the watch schedule, with the sailors active during the day and Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena watching at night and sleeping through the day, seems to work quite well.

It is early on your fifth day of travel, still dark but not long before sunrise, and the low mist sailors call the 'breath of Ouhm' rises from the surface of the river.  The wispy vapor isn't enough to hinder vision in any way and a large gray-blue heron skims lightly above the water parallel to the boat and some twenty feet or more off the side towards the deeper channel of the river.  Like some sort of herald of dawn other birds start to call after it passes.

Nathan and Sylvain are watching from the roof of the cabin, blissfully unaware.  Zelena is perched on a barrel in the front of the boat when she hears a splash ahead like a fish jumping or, perhaps, an oar poorly placed to cut into the river, then a moment later sees something moving along the mudbank in the middle strand of tall grass.  She can't quite make it out; it may be a raccoon but she just can't see it well enough in the dim light beyond the brightness of their lantern light.  Borric is patrolling and currently at the back of the boat, Celebfedhiin trailing along behind and begging for treats, when the hound turns its head towards the shore and the low rumble of a growl begins.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
The group
???

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp
Nathan:  22/22 hp
Sylvain:  42/42 hp
Zelena:  34/34 hp
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp
(sorry I didn't use the image you have for Celebfedhiin; I was having problems accessing the wiki this morning.)

Abilities Uses:
Spells Cast:
Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
???

Map Notes:
The red circle is where Zelena saw some kind of movement.
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round One


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Zelena moves closeer to the edge of the boat on that side and whispers to Syl who is closest to her, _"Trouble..."_ and points off in the direction of the disturbance, _"Somewhere over there... movement of some kind. Pass the word."
_
She attempts to get a better look at what it might be as she calls to her god in a quiet voice, _"Ral, grant us your blessing."_ All feel slightly empowered by the gnome's spell...

(( 5 ft. move to  i-10, cast _*Bless*_ (50ft burst) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (20 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 2 of 2 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2011)

Borric notices the growl by the dog and looks off in that direction.  Moving forward he puts away his shield and draws his longbow.

Switching from aft to the foredeck, he is sure to keep his life line untangled.

"What do we have out there?" He doesn't talk loud, but his clanking armor wasn't exactly quiet either.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* 20ft closer to Zelena, stowing shield
*Standard Action:* Move to J10
*Free Action:* Talking & Draw bow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As Borric clomps about with purpose, Nathan perks up. He mutters the command word to activate the armor from his wand, then moves toward the others, whispering from his vantage point, "Problems?"

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Use Wand of Mage Armor
Move: to K10 or therabouts, stowing the wand during movement

Initiative (1d20+4=17)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just realized, I have forgotten to post Syl spoiler block info. I'll get that fixed this evening.







Syl listens intently to the warning by Zelena. He uses his Message cantrip to whisper an alert to the others who have already began moving toward the action. Wanting to protect against a possible ambush, the witch begins looking in the direction opposite the noise, so nothing can sneak up behind the boat.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelena looks over the side of the boat towards where she is certain she saw movement just a moment earlier but she sees nothing at the moment beyond mud, silty water, and tall grasses.  The air is still and quiet except for a few birds calling in the early morning.

Sylvain looks out towards the distant bank but sees the same as he's seen for the previous four days: stretches of grass and mud and the channel of the river.

Borric, and Nathan from his better height, find their attention drawn to the water ahead of the boat.  A dark shadow moves across the water, much like when a cloud passes in front of the sun.  Except that the sun hasn't yet risen...

Other than those few distant birds it is quiet until Celebfedhiin begins a low growl deep in his throat as he stares ahead of the boat.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]
Shadow spotted at B-C 10-11 by Borric & Nathan.

Initiative:
The group
???

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp
Nathan:  22/22 hp
Sylvain:  42/42 hp
Zelena:  34/34 hp
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp

Abilities Uses:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless.  Nathan: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
???

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Two


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I don't like this one bit," the sorcerer grumbles under is breath. He catches said breath as he also catches sight of the shadow on the water. 

"All right. Enough of that. You lot, you see it, right? cover it," he says to his upturned palm. Suddenly a shimmering cloud spins upward from his hand, arching over the water to settle down in the area where the shadow seemed to be.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Casting Glitterdust, to cover the area where Nathan thought he saw a shadow moving. DC 17 will save if there's anything actually in that 10 ft. radius to avoid blinding. -40 to Stealth checks and removes invisibility either way.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Glitterdust 4 rounds remaining.

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 22, 2011)

Syl stands by waiting for the cloud to reveal more before wasting any of his magic.

Mini stats 



Spoiler



Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism

Hexes. None used for the day.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 22, 2011)

Nathan's golden cloud moves out to where he saw the shadow then settles down on the still water in wisps of gold that reveal nothing on the surface.  If there was something there it is either gone now or it was below the surface of the water.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
The group
???

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp
Nathan:  22/22 hp
Sylvain:  42/42 hp
Zelena:  34/34 hp
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp

Abilities Uses:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless.  Nathan: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
???

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Borric, Sylvain, & Zelena up for Round Two; Nathan has a Move action should he wish to use it.     [/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 22, 2011)

*GM:*  I know it stinks not having targets right now but that will change during the last half of this round.  I meant to mention it earlier but I also need Perception checks rolled with your next post.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 22, 2011)

The gnome looks nervously out into the darkness... _"I believe the creature is underwater..."_

(( Holds her action...  Perception 1d20+10=23 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (19 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


For Syl's mini-stats.  I am using the default black background on the site, so I cannot see them at all. 





Borric nocks an arrow, ready to let fly if something comes within view.

"I think I am glad to be using a life-line.  You think it is that river monster or lizzy employer mentioned?" 

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+6=15)
*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Readied shot; Arrow (1d20+9=13, 1d8+3=5)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 22, 2011)

Syl searches the water for any motion.









*OOC:*


i think I fixed my spoiler. Also, my perception should be nine. I added the wrong bonus, and tried to catch it to no avail, so I have two rolls now, lol. 







Mini stats [sblock]

Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism

Hexes. None used for the day.[/sblock] [/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, I know I posted an update in here this morning, but the board seems to have eaten it. I'll try to reconstruct...







"Bollocks," Nathan muttered as the glittering dust washed away across the water's surface. A pair of glowing orbs appeared, one over each of his shoulders. The sorcerer held up his hand.

"Hold off until we can actually see ... whatever it is," he said. To Borric he added, "No idea, but I think we're about to find out..."

[sblock=actions]Ready action: magic missle vs. any attackers:

Readied Magic Missle damage (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2)

Perception (1d20=12)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 23, 2011)

There is the faint rustle of tall grass moved by a slight breeze, only there isn't a breeze.  Three small figures, halflings, rise up from clumps of reeds that line the Ouhm River's banks.  As soon as Borric sees them he rightly identifies them as enemies and fires but the quickness of his release spoils his aim: his arrow flies wide of the mark and is lost in the dim light.

A fourth figure pinpoints his location by the steady droning of his voice though he is still difficult to see hidden amongst the tall grasses.  Nathan removes chance from the equation: the two summoned glowing orbs streak out across the water to strike the chanting halfling.  Nathan is certain that his glowing orbs struck their target but the chanting continues uninterrupted.

"Oi! They gots a wizard!" shouts one to the others.

*"Take 'im out!"*

"Jump yerself overboard and surrender tha boat or we'll soften ya up and take it!" threatens another.

The three match actions to words and three heavy balls of lead fly from their slings with a whirr.  One targets Zelena but the lead bullet embeds itself into the wooden wall of the cabin behind her with a solid >thwack<.  Muffled cries of alarm come from within the cabin.  The other two halfling slingers target Nathan to much greater success.  Two lead bullets strike the sorcerer with a sickening crunch.

"Take that, ya fookin' wizard!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]
Nathan gets hit with two sling bullets for 7 dmg each.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp
Nathan:  8/22 hp remaining; 14 dmg taken
Sylvain:  42/42 hp
Zelena:  34/34 hp
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust, Magic Missile
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless.  Nathan: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 4 damage
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: 

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Three.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 23, 2011)

Zelena looks to Borric and touches his leg, _"Don't you get the wrong idea there..."_ she jokes with him... And casts a spell clutching at her holy symbol. A small bubble of air surrounds Borric's head, _"You have two minutes where you do not have to worry about drowning. Go get them!"_

The gnome then drops to the deck for cover until she can make her next move.

((Cast Air Bubble on Borric, duration 20 rounds, go prone ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (19 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Thanks for that, SD. But I am not sure jumping into the water is the best course of action. 





Borric nocks another arrow and shoots at the wounded attacker off to the left.  The arrow is a shot that is rare indeed, flying true in the dark and taking the halfling in a place that really hurts, sinking deep.

"Everyone take cover!  Nate and Syl, lie down or get behind me."

"Lass, I appreciate the spell, but we hold the high ground and if those fooks want our boat, the need to come to us." 

The fighter kneels to reduce his exposure and take advantage of the cover offered by the side of the boat.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Kneel for cover of gunwale
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack @A6; Arrow (1d20+9=29,  1d8+3=8); Critical Confirm Arrow (1d20+9=29,  1d8+3=6,  1d8+3=6); Concealment<20 miss (1d100=76)= 20 dmg  Makes up for Laria!
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 23, 2011)

_"True,"_ the gnome replies, _"But, if you have to go overboard for any reason..."_ she lets the rest remain unsaid.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 23, 2011)

Syl targets halfling number three with his Hold Person magic, hoping to quickly nuetralize one of the threats. (Will DC 18). He then follows Zelena's lead and flops to the deck, hoping he couldn't be hit in that position. 

Mini stats [sblock]

Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism
^means used for the day. 

Hexes. None used for the day.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan staggers from the hits. Blood trickles down one temple as he holds his ribs. "Ah, broken ribs. Reminds me of grandpa," he says in a lame attempt at humor. It's clear the sorcerer is concerned with the wounds he's taken. He pulls himself together, though, a disturbingly calm smile spreading across his face, made all the worse from the blood in his teeth. A faint glow seems to emanate from the crown of his head as he speaks. 

"Halflings always were good sling throwers. Bully for you for heritage. Here's some more. You remember these from festival, I'm sure?" He points, and the glow disappears as a fizzing, whizzing spark darts across the water, exploding into a sickly green dragon-shaped fire in one halfling's face. Three more sparking motes hover near Nathan, at the ready.

"And now if you'll all pardon me, I need to bleed some more…" Nathan says more softly, falling to the deck with a groan and a hiss. "Ow. ow. ow," he mutters as he takes advantage of the same cover as the others lying down and digging in his backpack. "All right, where's that damnable potion...?"

[sblock=actions]Standard: Casting Snapdragon Fireworks. If Borric's shot didn't kill the caster, I'll send the first firework there. If not, let's go with Halfling 2. Takes 4 fire damage and dazzled one round, Reflex DC 15 for half damage and no dazzle.

Fireworks damage (1d4=4)
Free: Drop prone
Move: retrieve potion of CLW[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee)

Fireworks: 3/4 remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 8/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* Potion CLW
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2011)

Borric's arrow hits the caster and the chanting abruptly cuts off.  A few choice words waft over the waters to the boat.  It's clear Borric managed to disrupt the spell being cast but didn't kill the caster.  

Sylvain isn't entirely sure since he can't see the halfling clearly but movement from the halfling he targeted with _Hold Person_ seems to have stopped.

Nathan's follow up to Borric's arrow briefly limns the halfling caster with a flash of sickly green light before it fades.  Strong words again sound across the water; clearly the caster isn't done for yet.

"Oi! Take 'im out, already!"

*"Dunk that biggun in the river!  I bet he'd sink right good."*

The two chatter as they reload and the familiar whirr of a sling in action is heard just before the lead bullets fly.  Both bullets fly over the top of the cabin missing their targets entirely.  After firing the two halflings drop down behind the hillocks of grass they were hiding behind.  They are obscured but not totally out of sight.

The halfling caster pronounces words of power and then also drops behind his hillock of cover.  There is a rumble like the sound of thunder, or rather more like the sound of stones grinding together or a wagon wheel rolling over stone and then the sky over the boat breaks open into a painful shower of rocky debris pelting everyone aboard and a good bit of water around with small stones, gravel, pebbles and dirt.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]
Stones pelt the boat dealing 7 dmg to everyone and making the deck difficult terrain for a period of time.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  46/53 hp remaining
Nathan:  1/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  35/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  27/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  6/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust, Magic Missile, Snapdragon Fireworks; Sylvain: Hold Person
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble; Boat: Difficult Terrain 5/6 rounds.

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 26 damage
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: Held 4/5 rounds remaining

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Four.


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan, lightheaded and weak, quaffs his potion, but doesn't seem much better off than before the rain of stones. He does seem angrier, though.

"I'm still not dead, you nasty pigs, and I'm going to send you all to your worst hell if you don't run!" he calls out. Another spark zips over the water and to the spot the halfling caster cowers, this time the dragon shaped fire a blood red.

For all his bravado, it's hard for those nearby to miss his ragged breathing. "You'd think grandpa would have toughened me up better," he mutters.

[sblock=actions]Move: Send off firework 2. Same target.
Standard: Drink potion.

Fireworks damage; CLW healing (1d4=4, 1d8+1=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee)

Fireworks: 2/4 remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 6/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 24, 2011)

_"May the blessings of Ral heal our wounds."_ the woman calls out in a quiet voice as she clutches her holy symbol and a wave of holy energy rolls over the those near the gnome. 

Zelena calls over her companions, _"I'll get to you soon Nathan, keep down."_

She looks to Borric with a mischievous grin, _"You could alwys oblige the little guys... Give them a nasty surprise when you do not die."_

(( Channel Energy 1d6=4 healed to all. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (18 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* nothing
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 25, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shoots an arrow at the halflings, the shaft plunking into the water beside his target.

"Hey, you half-pinted lil' pri-" he insults their manhood as well with a few really obscene words about the halflings giving each other the business.

As he kneels behind the gunwale, Borric remarks softly to his companions, "We remove that spell caster, the others might flee.  But, it might be a good idea to bluff them into boarding us.  Easier to deal with them."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack @A6; Arrow (1d20+9=17, 1d8+3=8); Concealment<20 miss (1d100=2) - Not that is matters if his target is alive or not after Nate's turn.
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 26, 2011)

"I can't really get at them from up here," the witch grunts as he shakes off the rubble around him.  "I can make it a little easier for you to hit them, Borric<" he says, as he uses his now familiar hex on the warrior. 









*OOC:*


Standard Action-Fortune Hex on Borric.  Free Action-speech.






 
Mini stats [sblock]

Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism
^means used for the day. 

Hexes. None used for the day, other than Fortune on Borric.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

Nathan's next firework explodes right in the caster's face and he stumbles back with the sound of splashing and a cry of surprise.  Nathan's downed potion helps with his injuries, as does Zelena's divine healing that washed over him and everyone else as well, but not nearly as much as he needs.

"Fall back!" calls out the halfling caster.  The halflings, except for the one to the far right that Sylvain cast his spell upon (#3), go quiet and vanish into the shadows of tall grass along the bank.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]
        *GM:*  Not entirely sure how to do this, so I'll try it like this:  The halflings are hiding and their stealth checks are as follows: A6: *30*; D3: *36*; N2: *35*; R4: *0*.  Roll Perception on your next post and if you beat one or more of the above DCs (already modified for distance, etc) then your character can spot those particular halflings and act as you see fit.  Otherwise, you'll need to take into account that you can't actually see them.     

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  50/53 hp remaining
Nathan:  10/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  39/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust, Magic Missile, Snapdragon Fireworks; Sylvain: Hold Person
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble; Boat: Difficult Terrain 5/6 rounds.

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 30 damage; dazzled
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: Held 3/5 rounds remaining

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Five.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can you Coupe de Grace someone with an arrow (ranged)?  If so, I will do that to the Held Person one.


----------



## jkason (Dec 28, 2011)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Every little bit helps, Zelena. Thanks!" the sorcerer says as he finds his breathing slightly easier. "I have got to toughen up, though," he mutters at the continuing extent of his injuries.

"Oh, no you don't. No hiding for you lot!" he calls out as the halflings' leader calls for them to retreat. "You!" he points to one of the sizzling motes. "See if you can't cover that nasty bit of work, eh?".  

The sparking point above the sorcerer extinguishes in a puff of glittering smoke, which then proceeds to streak across the bog. The cloud spreads out and settles down around the spot Nathan last caught sight of the caster when it arrives. 

[sblock=actions]Nathan can't make the Perception checks anyway, so won't worry about rolling.

Casting glitterdust (DC 17 Will save to avoid blinding, -40 Stealth anyone caught in the area) on the area where the caster last was: A5&6, B5&6.  Hopefully he just hunkered down, but suppose we're about to find out... [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee)

Fireworks: 1/4 rounds remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 10/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

[sblock=Ranged Coup de Grace]







perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can you Coupe de Grace someone with an arrow (ranged)?  If so, I will do that to the Held Person one.




From the srd:
As a full-round action, an enemy can use a melee weapon to deliver a coup de grace to a helpless foe. An enemy can also use a bow or crossbow, _provided he is adjacent to the target_. The attacker automatically hits and scores a critical hit.[/sblock]

As the glittering smoke settles down in the area where Nathan last spotted the halfling spellcaster his small form is revealed to be hunkered down in the same position he was in before.  Now shrouded in golden smoke and visible to all the halfling curses...

        *GM:*  Nice move, jkason.  Borric, Sylvain & Zelena still to go.


----------



## jkason (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hooray for Nathan making good!  

I just realized, Glitterdust is a standard action casting, which still leaves Nathan a move action, which he can use to send off a firework at the now-visible halfling. If you're okay with my editing that in, I'm going to amend a damage roll in here. Reflex DC 15 to half the damage and avoid a dazzle effect.

No worries if I have to wait until next turn.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hooray for Nathan making good!
> ...




I knew you had a move action left and neglected to add it to my note in my previous post.  Sending off another firework is perfectly acceptable.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]I think I know the answer to this, but I want the DM's opinion (his is the one that counts ).  What will be the minimum number of actions for Borric to reach E4?  I have a Move Action remaining, but until the spell caster is dropped I think I will keep shooting arrows.[/sblock]Borric was going to try finishing off the only one he could see, when Nate illuminates the halfling he hit earlier.

"Oh, HO!  Thanks, mate.  I want to kill that fooker!" Nocking an arrow he shifts his aim, muttering something about good luck.  He pauses, waiting to see if the halfling will try to cast a spell so he can disrupt it, otherwise he will just shoot him if makes a move to do something else.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Readied ranged attack @A6; Arrow (1st Fortune Hex Roll): 1D20+9 = 24; 1D8+3 = 4; Used
Arrow (2nd Fortune Hex Roll): 1D20+9 = 11 - Not used
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 29, 2011)

Zelena decides to get her crossbow ready.

[sblock=ooc]Zelena has had her crossbow out since doing the guard thing... http://www.enworld.org/forum/5749302-post190.html   But, okay. Zelena decides to break out her weapon. I cannot delete the dice rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (17 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Perrin: Short answer, three actions.  In your remaining move action this round you could drop overboard at I9 and with a swim check swim 10 ft to H7.  Your next round actions you could swim until you reach more solid ground then wade on in to E4.  And that is, fyi, an extremely liberal application of the move/swim rules.

Songdragon: that's two rounds of action.  It's a move action to draw a weapon, a move action to load a crossbow and a standard action to fire.  My understanding of the rules is that you _can_ combine drawing a weapon with a regular move, but Zelena isn't taking a regular move.  Technically, rising up enough to shoot over the cover Zelena is using would mean leaving the prone position, also a move action.

If either of you (or anyone else) feels I've miscalculated in some fashion, please, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, GE.  I was wondering if the air bubble thing would make a difference if he didn't need to worry about keeping his head above water.  But then again, swimming for a round or two underwater is not very long either.  I would need results of his target's status before opting to use the remaining move action to jump overboard.

BTW, I think SD edited her post, but just because she forgot to update her mini-stats with her crossbow in hand (loaded) maybe should not penalize her.  It is reasonable to assume that she would stand watch with it loaded too. Just my opinion though. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 30, 2011)

"Just for the record, if anyone wants to question the one I've got stuck over here, I'd say get him quick,cause I think it's about to wear off.". The witch is content to let the other brigands escape as he doubts they will trouble the crew again.

Mini stats [sblock]

Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism
^means used for the day. 

Hexes. None used for the day, other than Fortune on Borric.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2011)

After Nathan's mote reveals the caster the sorcerer sends another firework to explode in the area to good effect causing the halfling to reel from the flash of light.

Borric draws back an arrow and waits to see if the halfling is going to cast.  The halfling doesn't so Borric fires.  The arrow strikes the halfling who squeaks in surprise and pain.

Zelena rises up almost to kneeling and brings her crossbow to bear.  The wire twangs, the bolt flies and the halfling caster cries out again as he takes another successful attack.

Apparently feeling the effect of such concentrated fire the halfling caster tosses back what looks to be a potion.  With a splash the caster drops even further down into the mud and water and grass of the bank he is hiding behind though ineffectively hiding himself with Nathan's golden smoke clinging to him.

The other two halflings lose their concealed positions when they start whirling their staff-slings.  Like their leader they haven't moved from the positions they were last seen.

"I thought you was takin' out the wizard!"  The halfling releases and one bullet streaks through the uncomfortably narrow intervening water and strikes the cabin just below Nathan's face showering him with splinters. 

*"I'm tryin' not to hit the pretty lady in the green dress, ya half-wit!  We might could ransom her!"*  The second bullet streaks through to catch Sylvain on the shoulder with bone-snapping force.  *"Now lookit what ya made me go an' do!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]
If I post something you don't agree with, bring it up _before_ you go edit/delete your post, please.  If I'm wrong then there's no need to edit the post in question.

Songdragon: I didn't remember any mention of a crossbow so I went back and read posts from when we entered combat and didn't see that since that post was several days prior to the characters entering combat.  My apologies and Zelena's attack stands.  

Perrin: When readying an action you state a condition (as you did with your spellcasting/disruption comment).  But if your condition is not met before your next turn your action is not taken.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  50/53 hp remaining
Nathan:  10/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  28/42 hp remaining; (critical hit 11 dmg.)
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust (x2), Magic Missile, Snapdragon Fireworks; Sylvain: Hold Person
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble; Boat: Difficult Terrain 3/6 rounds.

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 28 damage; dazzled; glitterdusted (drank potion for 14 healing)
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: Held 2/5 rounds remaining

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Six.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 31, 2011)

"New spell we figured out...Borric, see how this one works for you," Syl describes as he reaches out and grabs Borric quickly by the shoulder and mutters a few quick arcane words. Realizing the halflings weren't ready to give up their advantage, he rummages in his haversack for one of his Mage Armor scrolls, finding one.









*OOC:*


Standard--Cast Heroism on Borric.  +2 luck bonus to attacks, skills, and saves. Move--pull scroll.  Free--talk.







Mini stats [sblock]

Sylvain, 5th level witch
Init. +6; Perception +2

Conditions currently:Bless

AC 13, Touch 13, FF 11
HP: 42/42
CMB +1, CMD 14
Fort. + 3, Ref. +3, Will +4
In Hand.  Empty
Spells. 0 level-Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize
1 level-Charm Person (DC 17),  Enlarge Person, Burning Hands (DC 16), Shocking Grasp
2 level-Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm
3 level-Dispel Magic, Heroism^
^means used for the day. 

Hexes. None used for the day, other than Fortune on Borric.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nocks another arrow.

"Lass, I am going to sic your dog on them!" He warns Zelana of his intentions to give a command to the pooch in case she wants to heal him first.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay (I PM'd GE a question anyway)
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 50 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 1, 2012)

Zelena looks up at Borric with a look of disbelief, "You wish to send Celebfedhiin into battle against armed foes, when you, a trained warrior, won't go battle them yourself?"

She shakes her head and returns to the battle at hand, "That held target is going to be free soon." 

She reloads and fires on the held target while imbuing the bolt with her arcane power (arcane strike).

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (16 rounds), Arcane Strike
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Already stowed my wand, or I'd oblige you, Syl," Nathan says, clearly embarrassed as well as still in pain. As the witch and cleric point out there's a sitting duck about to stop sitting, Nathan decides to change tactics. 

"Okay, boys, I think the caster may be learning his lesson. Let's spread the love."

Nathan's final sparking mote darts across the bog, exploding in the face of the held halfling, then another pair of golden orb-motes follow, lancing through him.

[sblock=actions]Move: Final Firework
Standard: Magic Missle.

All vs. the held halfling.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee)

Fireworks: 1/4 rounds remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 10/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Ergh.  I asked about the dog, since he could get to the held halfling this round and coupe de grace him next.  That way the magic missiles could have targeted the spellcaster instead. Maybe GE will let us change that since he has not resolved yet.





Since the gnome questions his own valor, Borric forgets his shooting an arrow and replies, "Fair enough, we will both go!  Hey boy, attack him!" 

After ordering the dog to attack, he dives overboard towards the mud flats letting the life line go.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Handle animal: 1D20+5 = 20 to order Celebfedhiin to attack Halfling 3.
*Standard Action:* Dive into the water heading towards E4.
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 50 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC: Ready action]It seems my interpretation of the Ready action is overly strict.  I'll retcon my previous post to allow Borric's arrowfire.  I'll get an update here asap.  Sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2012)

*And the Ouhm Behemoth makes its appearance…*

With one witchy touch Sylvain imbues Borric with the glory of the heroes of old leaving the warrior feeling more capable and resilient.

Zelena's bolt strikes the held halfling as do Nathan's burst of fireworks and the paired energy motes.  The halfling wobbles as if about to topple under the force of the attacks but remains upright.

Celebfedhiin swings his massive head towards Zelena but since he had no previous orders from his mistress he scrambles down the side of the boat loose stone flying from beneath his over-sized paws almost knocking his long legs from under him.  At the end of the boat he throws his front paws up on the rail and prepares for a leap into the water. 

Borric's leap causes a big splash and puts the warrior some feet away from the boat and underwater, except for his head which is surrounded by a bubble of air maintained by Zelena's magics.  Despite heavy armor he manages to claw himself through the water.

A shadow under the water speeds out from under the boat directly towards Borric.  The creature is large, with the leathery hide of a deep-water creature, a long tail, and large, paddle-like fins.  Its long neck is surmounted by a small head filled with dagger-like teeth that snap at Borric tearing at the small amounts of flesh left exposed by the plate.  Blood clouds the water.

The spellcasting halfling, still glittering from Nathans golden mote-smoke, struggles to his feet but takes no other noticeable action.

The held halfling remains held but the others reload their slings as quickly as they can but hold their fire keeping the bullets in their sling-staves whirling above their heads.

"Oi, they's got it in for Mok, poor sap!  You take that one out an I'll get t'other."

*"What?!  Which?  Yer not exactly pointin' 'im out wheres I can see, mate!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Sorry, no rewind for not previously coodinating tactics.  As far as Im concerned, once the player posts it, it is solid unless there is some rules error that requires an edit.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  38/53 hp remaining; bitten for 12 dmg.
Nathan:  10/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  28/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Snapdragon Fireworks; Sylvain: Hold Person, Heroism
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble;
Boat: Difficult Terrain 2/6 rounds.

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 28 damage; glitterdusted 2/4
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: 13 damage; Held 1/5 rounds remaining
Ouhm B:

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Seven.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Dang, the dog is not going to make it in time. This is turning into a very stupid move. 





Smarting from the pain of getting bitten by surprise, Borric curses, "Argh, fook!  You dastardly serpent! I will deal with your arse later." 

The fighter makes a swimming withdrawal to finish off the halflings first.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Double move
*Standard Action:* Withdraw towards E4; Swim (1d20+4=18)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 50 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

[sblock=GE]Can the rest of the characters see the creature underwater, now, or can we only see a shadow as before? With the air bubble, I wasn't sure how deep Borric is and if that affects visibility / targeting?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee)

Fireworks: 1/4 rounds remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 10/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, you have to have a listed speed for that movement mode in order to withdraw.  However, you could allow yourself to sink to the riverbottom and slog through the mud and water at half speed (and withdrawing) to reach your destination.  Works out to be the same in the end but mechanically makes a (minor) difference.

jkason, the beast is about five feet below the surface of the water.  Despite my description, Borric is as deep as Perrin wants him to be.  You can see the creature but it will still have cover in relation to the characters (excepting Borric) because of the water.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I am not particular about how deep Borric is.  I just want him out of the water ASAP. I will even give the monster an AoO to do it this round if there is no other option.  The way I see it, if try to avoid the AoO but Borric is still in water to get attacked then it is a wash.  But if he cannot avoid getting attacked despite that, then any method to reach E4 faster as possible without AOO.  

Sorry to not be able to figure the mechanics myself, but the 3D issues & terrain make it difficult from my phone.  But, GE needs to adjudicate even I take a swing so maybe it is better to state my intention and let him tell me where Borric ends up[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Swimming or slogging turns out essentially the same.  Borric can end up at any square 30 feet from his currently marked location with a full round move without taking an AoO from the creature.  E4 is 20 feet of move; Borric could move a bit farther if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Adjusted actions





Dropping lower to slog through the mud, Borric gets away from the serpent and trudges up onto the mudflat.  He moves towards the halfling spellcaster and quickly drops his bow in favor of his trusty guisarme.

"Ha, I got you now!  Meet the Mageslayer, arsehead."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Double move
*Standard Action:* Withdraw to C5; Swim (1d20+4=18)
*Free Action:* Talking, drop longbow at C5, Quick Draw Guisarme
AoO priority, Halfling spellcaster first, then anyone that provokes after him. DM can Roll for me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 38 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

Seeing Borric emerge from the water Zelena is relieved that her spell helped the warrior from drowning. The gnome reloads her crossbow and starts to sing one of the great battle songs she recently heard, to inspire her companions.

((Reload, Inspire Courage ))

[sblock=Please note that Bless and Inspire Courage stack for attacks...] Bless: +1 *morale* bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Inspire Courage:+1 *morale* bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 *competence* bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.[/sblock]
As Celebfedhiin reaches the rail she propels herself over the rail in a jumps... landing near her target and attempts to chomp down on the held hafling.

[sblock=Celebfedhiin's Stuff]Hoping that the movement in the prior round makes it a normal long jump, as she would have had 40ft double move in difficult terrain... Jump check of 1d20+14=25 clears 25 ft...  to land around 5-S,

Attack Halfling 3 1d20+3=6 + 4 for attacking a helpless target in melee and +2 inspire/bless for *12*

Which might hit (being helpless and all), if it does... 1d6+3=4 +1 Inspire for 5 damage 

Plus possible trip 1d20+3=9 again +4 vs helpless target in melee +2 inspire/bless for *15*[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (15 rounds), Inspire Courge
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Looks like the hounds have their targets well in hand. Let's see if we can't attract the big monster with some bright lights, shall we?" Nathan says. Another set of sparking motes pops into being, one streaking across the surface of the lake to explode in the face of the non-casting halfling nearest Borric.

[sblock=actions]Cast Snapdragon Fireworks. Attack Halfling 1. 

Firework damage (1d4=1)

1 damage. Reflex DC 15 to avoid dazzling (I believe damage spells always deal at least 1 in the case of 1/2 saves barring Evasion?)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee), Inspire Courage (+1 attack & weapon damage) 

Fireworks: 3/4 rounds remaining

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 10/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2012)

Borric makes a slow, guarded retreat from the behemoth, slogging through riverbottom muck until he can drag himself onto the relatively more solid ground of the mudbank.  The Ouhm River Behemoth surges up onto the grass after, snapping at Borric like some sort of rabid creature, dagger-teeth slicing into the steel-wrapped warrior.  The slinger squeaks in surprise at the sudden appearance of warrior and beast and almost loses the momentum of his bullet.

"Owbej in a bucket!" the slinger exclaims.  Changing his target he flings the lead ball at Borric.  Halfling luck is with the slinger and the bullet pings into the joint of Borrics armor wounding the big man.  He rapidly loads another bullet into his sling and sets it to spinning.

Though surprised at Borric's appearance the halfling caster begins to cast a spell unaware or uncaring of the danger…  The Mageslayer cuts down at the halfling with his guisarme and it is a close thing but the halfling manages to avoid the attack.  His spell goes off and Borric's armor begins to get uncomfortably warmer.

Celebfedhiin's leap places her right next to the held halfling.  She savages the little slinger then drags him down with a splash.  The halfling begins to scream and thrash, sure sign that Sylvain's spell has worn off.

Nathan begins to beckon one of the golden motes but the halfling slinger nearest the held halfling calls out in triumph.  *"Got ya now, wizard!"*  The bullet flies true and strikes the sorcerer solidly eliciting a flinch from Nathan that throws off his calling and saves the halfling from a colorful blast light.

Hastily the slinger loads another bullet.  Torn between launching another attack at the wizard or helping his friend who is being savaged by the dog he hesitates then sends the bullet towards Nathan.  His aim is way off and the bullet splash into the river far on the other side of the boat.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]
In order to be able to complete my update I made (or rather, didnt make) Nathans concentration check.

Borric: Heat Metal has been cast upon him; DC 15 Will to negate.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  14/53 hp remaining; bitten for 17 dmg; bulleted for 7 dmg; Heated?
Nathan:  4/22 hp remaining; bulleted for 6 dmg
Sylvain:  28/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Snapdragon Fireworks (x2); Sylvain: Hold Person, Heroism
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless, Courage; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble;
Boat: Difficult Terrain 1/6 rounds.

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 28 damage; glitterdusted 1/4
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: 18 damage; bitten for 5 dmg; knocked prone
Ouhm B:

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Eight.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, DM, I was out a day or so. Could you retcon the round for just a little so that Syl can read his Mage Armor scroll? That shouldn't effect any of the actions you stated.







Seeing Boric beginning to be swarmed, the witch uses one of his strange magicks, making himself lighter and lighter, untl he begins to lift off from the deck of the ship, and move higher in the air, toward the halflings.  "The calvary is coming, Borric!"









*OOC:*


Standard Action:  Use Flight Hex.  Move action:  Begin flight hex, rising 10' above the ship, and 20' toward the fray.  Free Action:  Speech.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]With +13 Attack, you must have rolled pretty bad, GE.  Is the Ouhm giving cover to the unnamed halfling?  Is it hostile to it as well or only focused on Borric?  I noticed it conveniently did not move straight at Borric, but went in between.

Guys, can we focus on one bad guy at a time and not spread out damage so we have to fight them all?  Borric is going to get killed next round if he has to face 3 more hits the way the DM is rolling.

I am going to delay as I am not sure yet what to do.  I dislike losing over 15 HP a round to the serpent thing, but I am not seeing any way around that. 

I think Borric might be done for soon. And, all because Zelena made a fuss about sending her dog into danger.  Me and Borric's stupid pride. [/Sblock]Wincing with pain from multiple wounds, Borric resists the spell's effects.  He calls out, "You guys quick screwing around and take out the spellcaster!"

[sblock=Actions]1d20+2=17
*Free Action:* Talking & delay
*Move Action:* not yet
*Standard Action:* not yet[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 14 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Owbej! Ha! [/sblock]

"You know, You're not the only one in trouble here, Borric," Nathan calls out as his vision spins a bit and he drags himself across the roof of the cabin, dropping prone on the deck itself, grunting as he lands. "I've been sucking blood in my lungs nearly since this all started!"

Turning with a vicious glare to the space over his left shoulder, the sorcerer hisses, "No I will not be 'joining you in ascension' if I have any bloody thing to say about it!

"All right. Time for the big guns," he says, yanking a golden bead from the necklace he wears. 

"Fire in the ho... er, swamp!" he shouts, flinging the bead out across the water. It stops midair to the south of both the behometh and the caster, then explodes in a massive ball of fire that envelopes both of them. While Borric can't miss the waves of heat coming off the explosion, he's positioned just outside of the fire itself.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I may need some help / rulings on this. 

Move: I believe prone characters can drag themselves at a reduced speed. If it's possible for Nathan do to that and get himself to J 11 (thus netting him cover from the cabin against two of the slingers, lord knows I feel silly not having realized that sooner), I'll do that. If not, however far he can drag himself over the difficult terrain in that direction without exposing himself will be fine.

Standard: hail mary:  I'm trying to use the 5d6 bead on Nathan's Necklace of Fireballs. The description says "The spheres are detachable by the wearer (and only by the wearer), who can easily hurl one of them up to 70 feet. When a sphere arrives at the end of its trajectory, it detonates as a fireball spell (Reflex DC 14 half)."

I'm assuming this means Nathan can aim it like the spell, and doesn't need to make thrown weapon rolls, since the bead doesn't ignite on impact, but upon reaching whatever trajectory the user desires. If I've got that wrong, I may want / need to edit.

Also, looking at areas of effect, I believe centering on the intersection of 9&10 A&B should catch the caster and behomoth while leaving Borric in the clear. Again, if I've got that wrong, let me know and I'll adjust.

Sigh. Of course I rolled two 1's    :

Fireball damage (Reflex 14 half) (5d6=12)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee), Inspire Courage (+1 attack & weapon damage) 

*AC:* 15 (19) (23 ranged, 15 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 4/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

Zelena continues to sing, as she draws upon her arcane energies, and then pops up with her crossbow and fires on an open halfling.

((Continue Inspire, Arcane Strike, Attack Halfling 2 1d20+7=16 if hit...  1d6+1+1=8 damage))

Celebfedhiin continues to attack the prone hafling at her feet.

((Attack Halfling 3 1d20+5+4=29 (threat), 1d20+5+4=20 (to confirm crit) damage 1d6+4+1d6+4=10 (or 5 if not a critical) )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (13 rounds), Inspire Courage (2 rounds), Arcane Strike
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2012)

Borric watches as the beast behaves in a manner unlike a normal creature.  It looks as if the behemoth is attempting to intercede between Borric and the halfling caster to protect the halfling from the bigger warrior.

When Nathan's fireball blasts the halfling and the beast the creature writhes sending up gouts of mud and water.  When the flames die away steam can be seen rising from the creature's hide but it doesn't appear to have been injured by the fires.  The halfling isn't as lucky: his clothing is burnt and his exposed skin reddened from the fires.

The cries of the halfling tussling with Celebfedhiin cut off abruptly and the hound shakes the limp body of the dying slinger.

*"That beastie kill't Mokk!"* exclaims the second halfling slinger as he flinches from Zelena's bolt passing past him.  *"Oi! That was a close one, lass!  Lemme show ya how it's done!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]
Gerald, a destination square would be useful info…  And by my calculation you have another 20 feet of movement if you need it.

Perrin, yes, a 4 for Borric & and 8 for Nathan.  It's why I hate rolling for players.  Plus I feel guilty if I don't make a good roll.  You're right, it was a bad round for the characters.  No, I did not give the caster any sort of cover bonuses this round.  Soft cover appears to only apply to ranged attacks.  Also, +13?  I only see modifiers up to +12.  Did I miss something?

Jkason, short response: you can't make it to J11 and remain prone.  Difficult terrain from the stone call spell is still in effect (though ending at the end of this round).  It seems logical that Nathan could throw himself over the edge of the cabin to land in K-L-M 9 without having to pay that extra square of movement cost.  The short railing serves as a low wall for cover and would help your armor class.

As for targeting of the Necklace of Fireballs bead that seems right.

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  14/53 hp remaining; Heated?
Nathan:  4/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  28/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Snapdragon Fireworks (x2); Sylvain: Hold Person, Heroism
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless, Courage; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble;
Boat: Difficult Terrain 1/6 rounds

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 34 damage; glitterdusted 1/4; fireball for 6
Halfling 1:
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: 28 damage; bitten for 10 dmg; dying
Ouhm B: 

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Borric is up for Round Eight.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll move over to h 5 then dm to try and attract fire for a round to help borric out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[Sblock=OOC]Ahh, Heroism and Bless don't stack, +12 it is. Soft cover affects the reach weapons. So I guess that answers my question.  I just wasn't sure if it was occupying the volume in between or just sticking its head out.

My choice is to either not attack or go for broke and hope Syl can heal him and the sea monster misses.[/Sblock]With the blast not finishing off the spellcaster, Borric goes all in.  He is the Mageslayer after all. 

Borric slashes out and connects, but he doesn't wait to see if the blow was fatal, "Eat that, numb nuts."

He drops steps away and readies his shield as he drops his guisarme at his feet.  He quickly draws his flail gritting his teeth at the short slinger before him.
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Melee attack Halfling spellcaster; Guisarme (1d20+12=28, 2d4+5=10)
*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to D4, drop guisarme, quick draw flail
*Move Action:* Ready shield (AC now 26)

AoO: Flail (AoO) (1d20+14=30,  1d8+8=10) on slinger if he provokes[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 14 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I roll plenty of crappy rolls for myself, so I won't take it personally if a GM does a few, too.  



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> Jkason, short response: you can't make it to J11 and remain prone.  Difficult terrain from the stone call spell is still in effect (though ending at the end of this round).  It seems logical that Nathan could throw himself over the edge of the cabin to land in K-L-M 9 without having to pay that extra square of movement cost.  The short railing serves as a low wall for cover and would help your armor class.




Any help he can get, I'll take.  

Let's drop to K9, then, for the added bonus of cover. Is this full or partial? I'll edit mini-stats as full, but can always scale back. Thanks muchly. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee), Inspire Courage (+1 attack & weapon damage), Cover (+4 ac)

*AC:* 15 (19) (27 ranged, 23 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 4/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

The gnome's song ceases as she curses, _"Tullog's rotten luck!"_

She calls out, _"Now Sekmun! Bring your companions to bear!"_ she concentrates and calls forth her arcane magics as she ppeks out between the gear she is hiding behind.

From the water emerges a half dozen or so lizard folk, all looking similar to Sekmun, bearing an array of nasty spears all looking ready to attack, several coming at the river monster and the others looking menace the other halflings.

_"If you surrender now my friends will stay their weapons!"_ Zelena calls out... 

Celebfedhiin lets out a menacing growl but remains over the halfling she down...

((*Silent Image* (Will Save DC 13 once interacted with) using the squares... 6 & 7 - E & F, 5 & 6 - G & H, 4 & 5 (i,  J, K, L, M, N) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (13 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Bardsong:*4 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock]Afraid I've gotten myself lost. Is Nathan in a new round and can act?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> Afraid I've gotten myself lost. Is Nathan in a new round and can act?



Not just you, Zelena jumped the gun on her last post.   It is GE's turn to update, Borric was the last one for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2012)

The Mageslayer lives up to his name and Borric's heavy polearm cuts deeply into the muscle between neck and shoulder.  The halfling opens his mouth in surprise, blood bubbles out onto his lips and he collapses into the mud.  The beast raises its head to the sky and lets loose a long ululating howl of despair before turning its tiny eyes upon the warrior that downed his companion.  Long teeth snap at Borric but the creature is too distant to threaten him and it wrenches its ungainly body around and with a heave throws itself into deeper water.

The two remaining slingers, seeing half their number taken down including their leader, begin to back away.  Borric takes the opening left by the halfling's retreat and lashes one slinger with his flail.

When Zelena's illusions rise up out of the river the halflings call out in defeat:

"Oi! They gots grayscales!"

*"We surrender!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
The group
Halfling pirates

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  14/53 hp remaining
Nathan:  4/22 hp remaining
Sylvain:  28/42 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/34 hp remaining
Celebfedhiin:  10/13 hp remaining

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Zelena: Bless; Nathan: Glitterdust (x2), Magic Missile (x2), Snapdragon Fireworks (x2); Sylvain: Hold Person, Heroism
Conditions in Effect: Party: Bless, Courage; Nathan: Mage Armor; Borric: Air Bubble

Enemy Status:
Halfling (unnumbered): 44 damage; dying
Halfling 1: 10 damage
Halfling 2:
Halfling 3: 28 damage; dying
Ouhm B: 

Map Notes:
Bright light in the golden circles; Dim light beyond.
Scattered trees 20 feet (off map) beyond the grassy mudbanks.
Green squares are tall grass (undergrowth, e.g. R4), cost 2 movement to enter, provides concealment, +2 DC to Stealth and Acrobatics.
Brown squares (e.g. H3) are muddy but do not impede movement.
Blue/Brown squares (completely or partially filled, such as P3 and M4) are considered shallow bog: 1 foot deep mud/water, costs 2 movement to enter, +2 DC to Acrobatics.
Squares adjacent to Blue/Brown squares (e.g. G5) are considered deep bog: 4 foot deep water, costs 4 movement to enter or may swim, small creatures must swim, Acrobatics not possible.
Anything farther out is deeper water, all must swim.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Borric, Nathan, & Sylvain are up for Round Nine.


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Oh, thank heavens," Nathan whispers at the call of surrender. He doesn't move, instead focusing on putting as much command and malice in his voice as he bellows, "Drop all your weapons and present yourselves to the mageslayer and the flying man for binding, or you'll both wind up like your comrades!"

[sblock=ooc]I don't know that I need an Intimidate roll at this point, since they already offered surrender, but just in case:

Intimidate? (1d20+11=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour), Bless (+1 attack and save vs. fear), Prone (+4 ac vs. ranged, -4 vs. melee), Inspire Courage (+1 attack & weapon damage), Cover (+4 ac)

*AC:* 15 (19) (27 ranged, 23 melee)
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 4/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2012)

The halflings flinch back from Nathan's bellowing orders but toss their sling-staves to the ground and slog forward to follow his orders holding their hands out to demonstrate their defenselessness.

"He's right mad, that one," whispers the first slinger eyeing Nathan warily.

*"Ya think?  Ya shouldna nailed 'im so many times, mate, or ya shoulda done the job proper."*

        *GM:*  3400 XP (850 each)
XP & Treasure awards updated in first post
Congratulations, Songdragon, Zelena has reached 5th level.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is feeling beat up and looking a bit worse for wear after nearly being eaten by the river serpent.  But,he doesn't let that tarnish his bravado, he just added another dead spell-caster notch on his belt.

The menacing fighter jerks a thumb back at the dead leader, "Your boss was pillow biter.  You _hobbits _better shut-up and behave. I don't want to hear anything from you until I ask."

He stows his shield and keeps his flail ready and he collars both of the halfling prisoners and puts them belly down, one at a time on the mud flat. His flail ready should they try anything, he stands guard while Syl searches the bodies.

"Syl, I have some rope to bind their hands in my pack."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 14 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

When the halflings drop the slings, Nathan rises, holding himself upright and putting every bit of Righteous Wrath his blood allows him into his imposing glare. Once Borric and Syl have them restrained, however, the sorcerer slumps down to the deck and lets out a sigh of relief.

"Gods I don't pray to, I have got to get some tougher skin," he says, pain clearly written across his face. He holds off asking for any healing, however, until he sees if their attackers have any healing available and / or the full party can gather to take advantage of Zelena's energy channeling.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 9, 2012)

(( Yay... Level 3 Cleric. ))

Zelena stands and gives Celebfedhiin a command to defend Borric while steps up on the cargo she was using for cover. She motions Borric a little closer and as soon as he is in range (if a little wet) she clutches her holy symbol and channel her holy energies to heal her companions.

As the gnome does her healing the illusions of the lizard folk fade away...

(( Channel 1 2d6=2, 2 2d6=8, 3 2d6=12, 4 (and last for today) 2d6=7 for a total of *29* hit points healed ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless (13 rounds)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* At Will (Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 0 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 10 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smiles as his crushed ribs knit and the bruises clear. He wipes a bit of spare blood from the side of his mouth, happy to be free of the taste of it.

"Many thanks, Zelena," he says with a bow to the halfling. "I was worried there for a moment."

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Accommodating Zelena, Borric is grateful for the divine energies, "Thankee, lass."

Since he is feeling better, he instructs Celebfedhiin to stand guard over the prisoners while he cautiously retrieves his dropped weapons.  With the river monster still out there, he has to get closer to the water to get them.









*OOC:*


Sorry, SD.  With my own Handle Animal skill, I keep commandeering your pooch. 
Gerald007 is under the weather, so maybe we can assume he does the obvious and get a DM update.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry for my lack of posting, guys.  Got some dehydration thing going on and Ive been struggling.







Syl floats down to the ground, and helps the warrior tie up the remaining two halflings.  "Thought you were fish food for a minute, there, Borric, he laughs.  

"Thank you for the healing, Zelena.  They had the drop on us there for a minute!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2012)

Cowed by Borric's threats and Nathan's intimidating presence the halflings clap their mouths closed and drop down into the muck as ordered.  They are quickly restrained and searched and Borric's weapons retrieved with no further incident.

Sylvain rapidly ferries the gathered gear, which include three potions, some alchemical items, a finely crafted gold ring and a substantial number of coins, to the boat's deck.

The door to the cabin slaps open and the captain and several of the crew clamber on deck, bleary eyed and with long knives in hand ready to join the fracas.  The captain takes in the scene with a quick glance and gives a curt nod.  "Well done and with my thanks."  His eyes narrow as he catches sight of the prisoners.  "What's that?"

        *GM:*  Treasure specifics in 1st post


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric calls up to the Captain, "This is some fookin' hobbit trash and cutthroats.  Isn't piracy a hanging offense?"

"We need to be careful getting them back aboard.  The water is infested with the large river serpent thing that took a chunk out of my arse.  You got a dingy to ferry us back aboard?"









*OOC:*


Someone should go through the motions of detecting magic and trying ID the items we found, correct?  The treasury already has them ID'd though, so I am not sure if that is really necessary.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan's crown glows briefly as two motes appear, circling his head before coming to rest in his eyes. He cocks his head to consider the equipment, then turns back to the captain as Borric explains the prisoners.

"These two were smart enough to surrender after they watched Borric skewer the caster they had in tow. And who, come to think of it, seemed awfully chummy with the beastie," he adds, then turns to the halflings. 

"Don't suppose you two want to explain that one?" he asks.

[sblock=ooc]Wasn't sure if I could just take 10 on the Spellcraft (for an 18) or not, so rolled them. If we're going by the rolls, Nathan failed to identify the ring.

Identify ring; potions (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=26)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2012)

"No dingy, son.  But the draft on this boat is shallow enough we can get 'er close enough to use the plank for you to walk up without having to take another swim.  Get the poles, lads."  The boat workers set to and soon enough have the boat positioned so that it is easier to board from the mudbank.

The captain nods in response to Borric's question about piracy.  "That it is.  But us Ouhm natives generally take a more expedient route to justice."  He makes a swift cutting motion across his neck.  "Saves having to drag prisoners back to civilization.  End result is the same, just a bit more convenient for travelers."

The halflings pale at the captain's pronouncements and they both look grim and begin sweating nervously.  One begins to shake which elicits a scowl from the other and he hisses quietly: "Remember yer brothers..."

The other doesn't seem to pay him any mind having fixated upon his looming execution.  He throws himself at Nathan's feet and begins begging the sorcerer for mercy.  *Don't kill us!  We know things!  I'll spill anything ya want to know.  Give us a chance with the guard an' I'll tell ya ever-thing.  Please!"*

        *GM:*  An 18 wouldn't cut it for the ring (DC 20 by my calculation).  But there will be several more days of travel before you arrive at Hruthrip so Nathan (and any other with the ability to do so) will have plenty of opportunity to try again.  Odds are with three spellcasters capable of trying you'll get it done before you arrive at your next destination.


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> The other doesn't seem to pay him any mind having fixated upon his looming execution.  He throws himself at Nathan's feet and begins begging the sorcerer for mercy.  *Don't kill us!  We know things!  I'll spill anything ya want to know.  Give us a chance with the guard an' I'll tell ya ever-thing.  Please!"*




Nathan frowns at the talk of slitting the throats of the prisoners, but before he brings himself to say anything, he's accosted by the frightened halfling's pleas. His gaze softens slightly, and he addresses the captain.

"I don't imagine I've got the authority to do negotiating on your ship, captain, but seems to me this much forthcoming-ness ought to at least buy a soul a trip to the closest magistrate, yes?" 

He looks back down to the groveling halfling, adding, "Provided 'everthing' is information worth having?"

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Spellcraft for the ring.









*OOC:*


Obviously, that should be a 23, lol. 







Syl examines the magical ring, doing his best to discern the magic contained therein.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 11, 2012)

Zelena lets the others looks over the loot. And while some of the armors are actually small and she examines the sling staff but passes it up to focus on the others. She looks to Borric and points to the uncooperative one... "Perhaps gagging that one."

She looks to the cooperative one... "Perhaps we can work something out where we do leave you to an awful fate." She moves to stand on some solid ground and looking to the halfling small folk to small folk, "Lets hear what you know, if it is enough to convince the big guy," she motions to Borric, "You may live yet?"

(( Diplomacy 1d20+11=28 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 0 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2012)

The uncooperative halfling laughs bitterly.  "Ya want to _know_ things about us?  My brother was a guardian of the Ouhm but he's dead now, no thanks to that one..."  He tilts his head in Borric's direction.  "...and the sacred bond broken.  You may have us at your mercy but I wouldn't want to be in your shoes."

The cooperative one, highly agitated, cuts in.  *"We're pirates.  We have a stash of gold.  Lots of it in our camp.  Not far from here.  But I won't tell you more until I see the guard walking down the dock of your next port of call."*

The captain inclines his head at Nathan's question.  "Seems they know _something_.  You captured 'em so I give you the decision.  You know where I stand, but if you decide to turn 'em in at Hruthrip then you'll keep the watch of them; I've a boat to run."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 12, 2012)

Zelena turns to the uncooperative one... "The bond, to do with the serpent, yes?"

(( _Sense Motive_ on each uncooperative 1d20+10=17 and cooperative 1d20+10=29 ))


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I didn't see any kind of rune, so I'm assuming that wasn't an eidolon. Never seen a druid with a friend that big, but I suppose anything's possible," Nathan posits, though he still looks to the rebellious halfling for clarification.



GlassEye said:


> The captain inclines his head at Nathan's question.  "Seems they know _something_.  You captured 'em so I give you the decision.  You know where I stand, but if you decide to turn 'em in at Hruthrip then you'll keep the watch of them; I've a boat to run."




Nathan nods. "I appreciate the courtesy," he says. Then he turns to the pleader, frowning. 

"Really? Gold by risking a raid on a pirate stronghold is the best you've got? We're already getting paid handsomely to take what _was_ a leisurely boat ride before you lot came along, so I can't say that appeals. I understand withholding details, but I'd suggest you give at least a hint as to what other cards you're holding, or I can't promise you I can hold Borric back," he says, nodding his head in the direction of the heavily armed fighter.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure if you want us to keep rolling as we go or not, especially since at this point I think Nathan's tactics are kind of a combination of things. Is he Intimidating by suggesting Borric might kill them? Bluffing, since whatever level of independence Borric shows, Nathan's pretty sure he's not going to be slitting throats if everyone else decides not to? Being Diplomatic by offering to interpose himself between the halflings and swift field justice for the right price? Social skills get kind of muddy to me in situations like these.

I'll just list Nathan's social mods and if you prefer, you can roll in secret: Bluff  
+11, Diplomacy +7, Intimidate +11[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric snarls and cuffs both prisoners when they whine about his handiwork, "You idiots are welcome for the service."

"The guard might be too good for you, you will need to convince me otherwise and promise ain't gonna cut it. Since it is a pain in the arse to watch you, you better start talking with more details if you want to live that long.  And, we only need one of you alive to talk, the other is extra garbage."

"How far away is this camp and who is there now? We are not sailing away to have to come all the way back here."









*OOC:*


Sorry, rather busy and way behind on various games.  
Borric is a man of his word and True Neutral.  If he threatens to kill them, he will carry it out.  Executing bandits and pirates vigilante style is within his ideals, I think. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2012)

Zelena senses that it is, ironically, the uncooperative one who is being more truthful.  There is something about the other's words or manner that strikes her as wrong.

The halfling shakes his head.  "No rune cause he wasn't a summoner.  Your people would call him a druid but he was more than that.  He was a guardian to the river, Tal Ouhm, the World Serpent; may He break free of His bonds.  The _Elashmot_, the creature, the manifestation of my brother's bond with Tal Ouhm."  He laughs and there is a bit of the gleam of the fanatic in his eye.  "And if you thought it was big you should see one full grown…"

*"That one was always a bit mad,"* interrupts the other halfling with a nod towards his companion.  *"We've gold and gems and magic stashed away.  We've raided a lot of ships.  But if I told you more now there'd be no reason to keep us alive and I've no reason to trust you'd keep us the days of travel to Hruthrip."*  He flinches from Borrics cuffing.  *"Our camp is a day away but you'd never find it without a map!  Our chief is there and a good score of slingers like us.  I don't know what else to tell ya!*

The captain watching the proceedings from next to the cabin frowns but doesn't make any comment.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 13, 2012)

The gnome points to the cooperative halfling and informs her companions, "What that one is saying is... well... does not sound right. Something is off about what he is trying to give us."

Zelena nods to the uncooperative halfling... "Does not sounds good for anyone. Why then attack riverboats? I am sure those such as yourselves could come up with something... better. You have skills enough. Your, companions," looking at the dead, "Did not have to die here."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +6 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Air Bubble, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 0 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Songdragon said:


> The gnome points to the cooperative halfling and informs her companions, "What that one is saying is... well... does not sound right. Something is off about what he is trying to give us."




Nathan looks to Zelena, then frowns down at the halfling groveling before them. 

"I'm trying to show you mercy, and you're _lying_ to us?" he says, glaring. "Perhaps you haven't noticed, but there are multiple people on this vessel with multiple reasons to slit your throat and feed you to the river. You need to think very, very carefully about what you say next, little man."

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17). *Remaining:* 2/4

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining
Wand of Mage Armor: 47 charges remaining
Used: CLW potion
Used: 5d6 bead on Necklace of Fireballs
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shakes his head almost sadly, "You still think us fools or hayseeds."

"I have a better idea.  The one that tells us now the exact instructions gets to live, the other dies right now."

"We only need one of you.  I can guarantee that we will keep the one who talks alive, because if we follow the directions and don't find the camp, then we will want to lay our hands on the trickster afterwards."









*OOC:*


Borric has Intimidation Skill, but not nearly as good as Nathan's so he is better off doing Aid Another.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 13, 2012)

"Just tell us the truth and this can be over. If not, he will have your head on a pike," Syl says, nodding at Borric. Syl holds back, letting the group handle this sensitive issue. 









*OOC:*


Think I'm slowly on the mend. Hope to be back fully be Monday. PM, I'll check the other site this weekend.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2012)

The halfling who is proving to be the more informative of the two shakes his head, exhales and seems to settle into a fatalistic calm though the gleam in his eye seems to strengthen.  "What could we do?  The Ouhm River Trading Guild won't stop their trade, too much profit in it, and every ship that cuts through Tal Ouhm's back is offensive to us.  I'll take you to our retreat…"

*"Betrayer!  Heretic!  I'll kill you!"*  The change that comes over the cooperative halfling is drastic as his face contorts in hatred and rage and he bares his teeth and lunges at his companion.  He can do little with his hands tied, however, and ends up tripping and falling flat.

The other shakes his head sadly and looks towards his dead brother.  "I've only now come to learn what Mokk was telling us all along: we live and die at the whim of the World Serpent.  I'll take you to our retreat if that's what you want."  His angry brother roars wordlessly but the halfling continues despite that.  "It's a day away but longer by foot.  Your… boat… won't make the waterways required to get there and ours are too small for your use.  There are only a handful of priests and warriors there at any time but I'm afraid I cant be more specific than that; our brothers come and go irregularly.

[sblock=Tal Cults, Knowledge (Religion) DC 10]A few cults throughout EN worship nature spirits, often called Tal, as gods.  Most of the spirits are minor, local nature spirits that inhabit a particular terrain feature.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Good to hear, Gerald!  Not the slow part, but the mending part...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric smiles at the talkative one, "Way to be smart."

"You had your chance, fooker," he snarls as he turns to the other one. With the haft of his flail he beats the now hostile one unconscious to shut him up.

"Captain, this one can be executed.  You want me to do it?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2012)

Zelena watches and cringes slightly... As Borric deals with the deed, she moves over to the spellcasting/druid-like halfling that fell, and checks to see if he is truly dead or merely in a state of unconsciousness.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 16, 2012)

Syl listens to the halfling, trying to recall anything about the Tal cults he mentioned. "Tal Cults? Oh yes. A few cults worship nature spirits, often called Tal, as gods. Most of the spirits are minor, local nature spirits that inhabit a particular terrain feature."

"Do we really want to get sidetracked chasing down these pirates, though? We have saved the ship and can move on, forgetting these little bastards."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2012)

The captain shakes his head at Borric's question.  "My boat, my responsibility.  If a man can't take care of his own dirty work he needs to be in a different line of work.  I'll do it."  He draws his dagger and dispatches the halfling lying in the dirt yelling obscenities until the moment his life is cut short.  The other halfling closes his eyes, tears leaking down his face, but remains quiet.

"Bad work, that, but likely better'n they'd receive at Hruthrip."  He shakes his head appearing somewhat dismayed with the situation before glancing up to listen to Sylvain's comments.  He nods.  "Another thing to think about: I can't wait for you to traipse through the swamp, deal with them and return.  I've cargo to get to port and I'm paid by the journey, not by the day like a city-soft clerk."

[sblock=Sylvain]Wow!  Stunning roll!  Most Tal Cults are small and local but these halflings have repeatedly mentioned Tal Ouhm.  If the spirit they worship is of the entirety of the Ouhm River it would be incredibly powerful.  But, you know, the more powerful it is, the more likely it is to be sunk into a deep, not-conscious on this plane, sort of slumber.  As a witch of the Elements, this entity might be very enticing to Sylvain.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]        *GM:*  I'm not trying to dissuade you from raiding the raiders.  You are free to take whatever path you like (or none of them if this game/my DMing doesn't suit you).  We _are_ nearing a decision point for the characters, however, and a decision sooner would be better than later as the next step hasn't been approved by a judge yet.  (The more open nature of this adventure means a set of encounters would require tweaking depending on when they are encountered).

Your choices at the moment: continue working for Sekmun; track down dwarven treasures with Aldino; hunt down the raiders; some direction I haven't thought of yet that you have.     [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric watches the execution impassively.  Once it is completed, he turns to the other one, "Well, you can see we true to our word. What's your name, runt?"

As the Captain tells them about not being able to wait, the fighter shrugs, "Captain, I think we understand."

"I feel that we were hired on for the voyage, I think we should see that through.  We can always return to deal with the pirates and their retreat later.  If they runaway after this, then the waterway is rid of their presence just the same."

He looks to the others for an opinion.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Bless (+1 Attack), Heroism (+2 Att/Skills/Saves)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 17, 2012)

"Now before we get all hasty, lets think about this.  From what I recall about these cults, most of them are small and local but these halflings have repeatedly mentioned Tal Ouhm. If the spirit they worship is of the entirety of the Ouhm River it would be incredibly powerful. Where there is incredible power, I would suspect there would incredible knowledge and riches as well.  Maybe much more than simply guarding against pirates.  Just putting it out there for discussion."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 17, 2012)

"From what this one says...,' she motions to the halfling that remains alive, "The boat traffic around here is invading their lands... or the lands of their spirits... I know from experience what one does to protect and take back what is theirs. I would really like to know which side has the right of it... And who is doing what to whom." the gnome says... "I would rather not get mixed up in some local squabble... not to mention be on the wrong side of it. Right now we have a job, not gallivanting for halfling treasures."

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]Knowledge (religion) regarding the religion 1d20+7=8 
Knowledge (history) of the area1d20+2=22
Knowledge (local) of what is happening locally1d20+8=14
Knowledge (geography)  to get a lay of the area and how large the halflings claim 1d20+2=14[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Rumor has it Nate is AFK for a bit.





Borric nods, "Yar.  We can do some investigating once we reach port and see what's to be done.  Where's the lizzyman?  Would like his opinion in all this.  He is our employer and all."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry for the delay; I'll try to get an update up tonight


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2012)

Rays of early sun are beginning to streak the sky to the east with gold.  The halfling looks towards the sight and shrugs fatalistically.  "My name is Eneko."  When Sylvain mentions the possibility of great riches Eneko turns and looks at him but remains with a flat expression.  "We've no great wealth such as you expect.  What we couldn't easily carry with us we sent to the bottom of the Ouhm with the boats.  The small portion we take is quickly used or sold to support our small community."

With a splash Sekmun pulls himself up onto the ship.  He eyes the halfling like someone looking at his dinner plate before swinging his gaze to Borric.  "My opinion on what?"

Eneko gasps at Sekmuns sudden appearance.  "You _are_ in league with the grayscales!"





[sblock=Zelenas knowledge checks]
Religion: Zelena knows little of the Tal cults and certainly less than what Sylvain has already mentioned about them being small cultic centers surrounding local nature spirits revered as gods.  In the recorded history on EN, halflings have always had an affinity for water gods and spirits.

History: Zelena's lack of religious knowledge about the Tal cults may be because the cult of Tal Hollow was wiped out during the pogroms enacted by the necromancer that controlled her homeland for so long.  Also, most gnomes of her homeland have always readily recognized the spirits for what they are and have had strong ties to their pantheon of gods.

In local history, tales of pirate activity have been told along the Ouhm and elsewhere for as long as anyone living can remember.  It is interesting to note that the River Lords have taken little or no action to stop the pirates from raiding travelers and only once has a king along the Ouhm raised a force to eradicate the pirates.  That force never returned to their city and the city eventually withered and was lost to the Ouhm.

Local: The Ouhm River Trading Guild complains the loudest about pirate activity as their merchants and captains work up and down the entirety of the Ouhm River and take the greatest losses.

Geography: This region is predominantly swampland with the best sites already settled by K'issp, Hruthrip, and Gist.  Small settlements dot the banks of the Ouhm but all of them are small and racially mixed with none that Zelena knows of being dominated by halflings.  The halflings don't seem to be claiming any territory except for the waters of the Ouhm which is extensive.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric greets Sekmuns, "Ahoy, wet one."

"Ya see, we dealt with these alleged pirates an' all, but it is looking more and more that we are dealing with a turf war.  Even so, we are planning to look into it once we reach the destination."

"This lil' turd is our prisoner and soon to be guide to their camp should we decide to go. You know anything about these hobbit bandits and their allegiance with the sea monsters in the river?"

_OOC: Not ripping off Tolkien, but using the term "hobbit" as derogatory for fat halflings._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Zelena looks to Eneko... "Greyscales? He looks rather green to me... perhaps you could explain?"

She looks to Sekmun... "The halfling seem to claim the rivers as they revere the spirits that dwell within. Is there no compromise between each group? We ran into a bunch of the halflings and a small river monster that was aiding them."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2012)

"Sea monsters?"  Sekmun looks at the halfling with cold, reptile eyes then shrugs.  "That'd explain the lack of game.  All hiding.  I know little about these monsters.  Dark shadows in the water, that's all, never anything seen clearly.  We suspected they had powerful allies of some sort...  I say tie a rock to the little brigand and toss him overboard; let him commune with his god then.  If you insist on compromise, I have a mouth full of compromise."  Sekmun grins revealing sharp teeth.

Eneko scowls, apparently reluctant to speak much more in front of the lizardfolk warrior, and motions vaguely in Sekmun's direction.  "Gray..." 





[sblock=OOC]
Re: Coloration.  Sekmun was first described as _'a massive lizardfolk male, easily topping seven feet tall and with scales the dark gray-green of hanging moss'_.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric harrumphs to himself, "Well, there's his opinion." But, the fighter gave his word that he would not kill the halfling after talking.

He looks to Syl and Nate to see if they have anything further to add, otherwise he will shrug, "Make sure Eneko is tied up good, don't trust him to not try and escape on us.  Shall we resume watches, then?"
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan felt sick.

He was good at pretending to be tough and ruthless; just pretend to be Grandfather, he always told himself. But those were just tools. Aids to getting what you wanted without actually hurting someone. But as it became increasingly obvious that one of these men was going to die, executed while bound, the young sorcerer began to draw into himself. Pretending to be Grandfather, with his judgement and his hatred, was one thing. This…

It didn't help that his unseen companions didn't even seem to agree. One faction clamored on about divine justice and smiting the wicked for their wickedness, while the other set chimed forth with an insistence on the need for the ascended to be above finality in their judgements, and to never deny forgiveness even unto the last breath. As a result, Nathan found himself unable to assert any kind of opinion when the time came. He simply watched, color draining from his face even as the blood drained from the halfling's slit throat. 

He still felt a bit cold and nauseated, but at least the motes had stopped arguing once the point became moot. Slowly, he started to recover some sense of composure. 

"No," he says softly as their employer makes overtures toward killing the remaining halfling. Then more forcefully: "Whether you worship the river or not, there's been more than enough blood spilled on it tonight. I'll have no more of it.

"You've our skills to guard your shipment, and we've done just that. The captain's made it clear the halfling is ours to dispose of as we see fit, and I, for one, intend to avoid doing anything that paints us any more clearly the villains of this turf war. This halfling makes it alive to Hruthrip, or I don't care who I have to hunt down for making an oath-breaker of me, I will send him to hell or drag him down with me."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I think I'm almost all caught up on my threads now. Thanks to all for being understanding.  

On the matter of choice, I think we're all more or less agreed we need to see through our current job before moving in a different direction? From the philosophical conflict, though, I would expect we're likely to leave Sekmun's employ once we've discharged our duty. Is that when we reach Hruthrip?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2012)

Sekmun shrugs apparently dismissing the whole conflict.  Glancing around at the aftermath of the battle he moves on to matters of business.

"Seems this qualifies as a threat successfully dealt with.  I'll pay out your bonus when we arrive in Hruthrip."  Putting the matter behind him the lizardfolk scrambles atop the cabin and stretches out to bask in the now rising sun.

The captain waves towards his men.  "Grab those poles, you louts!  We've distance to make."

---

The next five days are as uneventful as the first five.  Eneko tries to stay in the little bit of shade at the side of the cabin and speaking little and avoiding Sekmun as much as possible.  Aldino is subdued whether from the heat and insects or the unpleasant business with the pirates and takes it upon himself to see that Eneko is fed regularly.

Finally, rounding a bend in the river Hruthrip comes into view.  Appearing less like a city and more like a wilderness fortress Hruthrip is surrounded by a palisade and tall wooden watchtowers.  The trees press close, however, and there is a dock and a dilapidated jumble of buildings around it outside the palisade.

As the captain and crew take the boat into dock Sekmun pays out the expected reward for beating off the pirates.  "Are you continuing in my service or do we part ways here?"





[sblock=OOC]The agreement was that you all work for Sekmun escorting his cargo until you arrive at his tribal compound some few days outside of Hruthrip.  But the lizardman did give you an out by saying you could leave his service upon arrival at Hruthrip if you wanted.  The choice is up to you all.

Note: 400 gp bonus (100 gp each) added to first post.[/sblock]        *GM:*  And as of Jan 19 Nathan is 5th level.  Congrats!


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Zelena accepts her pay and places it within her pack before she asks, "What exactly are you offering Sekmun?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> *GM:*  And as of Jan 19 Nathan is 5th level.  Congrats!












*OOC:*


Woot! Submitted level up. 







Nathan bites his lip a moment. He was conflicted at present, but Zelena had the right of it: he should see what the lizardman's offer was.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is curious to see if their employer has something in mind, but instead asks, "Where's the old geezer?  What is he going to do?"

"I was interested in that dwarven treasures, but if there is a better offer on the table..."

In an aside to his companions, "This whole business with the halfling pirates and the lizardmen is potentially a hornet's nest.  Dealing with religious fanatics in the right or in the wrong is treacherous, and perhaps best left completely alone.  But, so far Sekmun has done right by us."
 
THe brash fighter shrugs noncommittally.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 23, 2012)

"You are right.  Sekmun has been straight with us.  We should consider more about the halfing issue in the future.  There is no telling how many unsuspecting vessels they have hijacked in the past.  They were tough...they certainly had the drop on us, so I'd imagine less prepared crews were routed and quickly disposed of.  That would be worth stopping," Syl says, keeping the issue of the halflings alive, even though he knew that the most prudent course of action was leaving the issue for the future.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2012)

Sekmun's crest flares in obvious agitation and he narrows yellow eyes to stare at the gnome.

"_Offer?_  I offer nothing more than what you've already been paid.  This is no renegotiation.  You choose to find other employment then we part ways here.  You choose to continue in our agreement then we travel on to my tribal compound.  Once I've re-established contact with my tribe we'll see what work there is and we negotiate a new agreement."

Aldino stands on deck with his satchel slung over one skinny shoulder.  He's not paying much attention to the conversation taking place between Sekmun and the group but instead stands staring at the jumble of wood and stone that constitutes fortified Hruthrip.  He is clearly not impressed.  Borric manages to catch his attention with 'geezer' and he turns with a questioning look on his face.  "Hmm?  Ah, what was that again, lad?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"But of course," Nathan says. "Just with all the inverted sleep patterns and jostling about by the pirates and their beasties, one starts to forget things occasionally. We'll just be a moment, then?"

Pulling his companions aside, Nathan offers, "Sekmun seems apathetic enough about our staying on, and I'm going to join the voices who've already said we're likely to get ourselves entangled in a heck of a political mess if we try taking sides in this dispute with the Tal without a whole lot more insight into the matter.

"Aldino's treasure hunt may be the safest option," he says, then glances above his shoulder and nods. "Well, safe as a relative term, of course."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 24, 2012)

She looks up at the lizardman her brow raises at his reaction to her query and puts her hands on her hips and starts, "Perhaps you misunderstood Sekum. My question was not what will you pay me. I was asking in an attempt to understand what continuing with you would involve."

"Pardon me..." she says as she moves aside with Nathan and her other companions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at Sekmun with a look of curiosity and winks, "Keep your scales on, mate. We were just making sure we understand."

Turning to Aldino, he asks, "Were you getting off here or continuing onwards?  Previously, I think were were talking about you needing some companions to watch your back in your endeavors, no?"
 
Borric is unconcerned if the old man remembers their conversations differently or not, he believes Aldino is already somewhat forgetful or senile.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2012)

Aldino blinks owlishly still taking in Hruthrip.

"What?  Oh, dear, yes!  This is all proving so much, ah... _more_.  My contact is in Hruthrip; if he'll speak to me, that is."

He turns his grandfatherly smile upon Zelena and pats the gnome on the arm.

"A silver-tongued, young lass might get him to talk where an ol' codger like myself might not, eh?  And this place doesn't look entirely _safe_ either.  But with a strapping, young fellow such as yourself and a trio of wizards..."  He winks at Borric, grins and gestures expansively.  "I'm sure there more than enough gold in that mine for all of us!"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 25, 2012)

"I am game to follow the hunt for dwarves gold, if that is the consensus. Waltor could afford to buy some really high quality crickets, you know."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric asks Aldino, "After talking to this contact, are you returning aboard to continue onwards?  Or are you leaving the boat now?"
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2012)

Aldino blinks and waves distractedly at a small cloud of gnats that are buzzing about his face.

"Curse these infernal insects!  Where I head next is entirely dependent upon what I discover about the ancient papers bound within the covers of this book, you see.  Bah!"  He slaps a mosquito that lands on his arm.  "If Neezhka knows nothing then our quest has an untimely and poor ending and I shall return home a beaten man.  But if he can direct us to the _source_, a dwarven city of gold and magic will await!"

While you all think Aldino has a decent lead you've heard enough variation to the story over the past month of travel to also think that there is the possibility it is all an old man's imaginings.


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan waves his hand as he thinks. There's an almost imperceptible tinkling sound, and the breeze picks up around Aldino, making it harder for the cloud of gnats to gather.

"You know, if my grandfather had been half as nice as Aldino, I gotta think I'd follow him on a wild goose chase," the sorcerer says. "And that's without the alternative being a snarly territory dispute. I say we see where the good grandfather leads," Nathan offers as his vote.

[sblock=ooc]Using the Prestidigitation breeze he learned from watching Zelena to help Aldino avoid more bites.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

As the four travelers talk amongst themselves and with Aldino Gallucci about their future plans Sekmun retreats to oversee the unloading of his cargo from the river boat.  Seeing activity on the docks several people approach, most likely merchants, and begin a lively dickering with the lizardfolk.

Eneko stands quietly waiting for his captors to reveal what they have planned for him.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, sounds like you all prefer working with Aldino to the other options.  If I'm wrong about that speak up.  I think we're ready to move along as soon as you decide how you are going to dispose of Eneko and deal with any other RP stuff you want to do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric concurs, "Though it could be a wild goose chase, I am preferring the prospects of adventure with the old geezer than messing around in swamps with crazy halflings and their zealous conflicts."

"I suppose we can turn Eneko over to the Guard here in Hruthrip. Maybe we can persuade them to not execute the blighter."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 27, 2012)

"He did cooperate with us eventually.  I don't see any reason for him to be executed.  Maybe he could bust rocks in some prison camp for a year or so, instead.  But, yes, let's give Aldino's route the go-ahead, in my opinion.  Dwarven gold spends just as well as gold from othr races!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. 

"If we can gain him some level of leniency, I'm for it," Nathan says, "Then, sounds like we stock up for a trek after dwarven ruins."









*OOC:*


Nathan has to purchase a focus for one of his new spells even if we aren't doing a full equipment run. Prefer to do that before moving on to Aldino's contact, if possible.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

The gnome weighs her options with her companions, "I suppose we could attempt to hunt for some gold. I am not sure everyone would be pleased with the side I might take in such a battle for the river..." and she lets that subject drop with that. 

Looking to the halfling and then back to her companions, "Letting him go is an option. In the end he and his were defending what they consider their territory... would any of you do any less if you thought others were invading your scared lands?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

Eneko stands head bowed as he awaits the final verdict on his punishment.  His lips twitch briefly as he hears he might have at least one ally and he raises his head with what might be a little hope.

"Let the gods judge me; not my sworn enemies.  Throw me in the river.  There are enough hostile reptiles around," he says eyes flicking towards the boat where Sekmun works, "...to put my survival in doubt."  His face clouds as if what he is about to say next is difficult for him.  "If I survive then I swear I will remember that you dealt with me fairly."

[sblock=OOC]Soon you'll all have opportunity to add your full earned TBG and shop in preparation for the next phase.  Whether Nathan gets the chance to purchase his mini-shovel is more a matter of how you all approach things as there is shopping available all along the dock here.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

"Well..." she looks to her companions, "You know what I think... but Eneko's option seems better than the alternative..." Zelena seems reather displeased with the option, but finds it better than having others kill him outright.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan lowers his voice, making sure no one is near enough to hear.

"You know, they don't keep the ship very clean. It wouldn't surprise me if our halfling friend's ropes got a bit ... slippery from the grease, if you know what I mean?" he offers. It's clear the sorcerer hasn't much stomach for offering a man up to certain execution.

[sblock=actions]Trying to use Bluff to deliver secret message. Looks like first attempt fails by 1:

Bluff (secret message) (1d20+12=14)

Since he's not in combat, though, can Nathan take 10 on that kind of check?22 is more than enough to deliver, and seems relatively secure enough to me, since the message is pretty simple.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> Since he's not in combat, though, can Nathan take 10 on that kind of check?




Honestly, I'm not sure but I'll allow it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 28, 2012)

"Yep.  I'm no murderer.  I've no problem with letting our short friend make a swim for it."


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*









*OOC:*


Thanks much, GE. 

Translation on Nathan's message, then (DC 22 for anyone else listening to decipher): Nathan could use his grease spell at a distance, preferably with a distraction, to loosen the halfling's bonds so that he could 'escape' on his own without casting as much suspicion on us. 

I thought about using Prestidigitation to loosen the ropes, but I think that's probably more the purview of Mage Hand, which Nathan doesn't know.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

*Borric*

[sblock=OOC Issue on Bluff]







jkason said:


> Since he's not in combat, though, can Nathan  take 10 on that kind of check? 22 is more than enough to deliver, and  seems relatively secure enough to me, since the message is pretty  simple.



Yes, you can. You can practically take 10 on any skill check outside of combat.  The exceptions usually specifically state that you cannot take 10 or 20 (usually 20). See Use Magic Device. 
Since, there is no penalty for failure, you can re-roll that Bluff check as well.  But, I would just take a 10. [/sblock]Borric shrugs, "Fine, by me, I guess.  If you all take care of it, I have not violated my word in any way.  To me, that is more important that the nut job's life."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Platemail
*AC:* 20 (17 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 13 Touch) - Chain shirt
*HP:* 43 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2012)

A long moment passes and Aldino sighs and steps over to Eneko to untie him with fumbling fingers.

"Oh, dear, these knots are tight!  Couldn't you have tied them a little looser, lad?"  The old man shakes his head.  "And really, you wizards!  Were you going to untie him with your brains?  Decision without action is pointless.  Oh, yes, when it's time to fry up some halfling you're all ready to go but a bit slower on the uptake when it comes to doing the right thing, eh?  Shameful, really..."

Aldino continues to mutter and mumble as he fumbles with the knots until he finally loosens them enough that Eneko can slip his hands free of the cord.  The halfling gingerly reaches out and touches Aldino on the shoulder.  "Take care of yourself, Grandfather."  With barely a glance at the others he slips off the dock and vanishes into the water.

Aldino watches the water but doesn't see the halfling resurface.  He sighs and turns back to the group standing on the dock.  Hefting his satchel to secure it onto his skinny shoulder he puffs himself up with a large breath.  "I've a heap of gold to find, if you're coming."  He totters off down the dock towards a jumbled row of buildings lining the shore.





        *GM:*  Perception checks with your next post, please.


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry 'bout that. I had it in my head I was waiting on responses from folk, but I think I dropped the ball on that one. Thanks for picking up the slack, GE.[/sblock]

Nathan watches the old man quickly and efficiently deal with the "halfling problem," the young sorcerer's mouth a bit agape. As the old man turns back to the party, Nathan manages to close his mouth. He blushes and bows his head to the old man.

"I've been scheming for so long, I guess I sometimes forget it's not necessary. Thanks for the reminder, Grandfather."

Preoccupied with his own embarrasment, Nathan doesn't really notice anyone else for a moment.

[sblock=ooc]Yeowch:

Perception (1d20=1)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (+4 AC / 1 hour)

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.
*In Hand:* None
*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 31, 2012)

"Now that we've agreed to help you, you're a little more cantankerous aren't you, old timer," Syl snips, not being altogether happy with Aldino's tone after freeing the halfling. "Maybe you should see if the halfling wants to help you, and we can stay on this comfortable boat."









*OOC:*


DM, I'm gonna switch out a spell or two.  I am assuming the attack from the halflings did not happen the same day we are on now, correct?


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 31, 2012)

"I guess I will inform Sekum of our decision." She walks over says, "It looks like we will be parting ways. Thanks for the adventure. Take care of yourself."

She returns to the others and looks to Aldino, "Sooo, you mentioned something about needing some skills of persuasion on someone?"

(( Perception 1d20+13=23 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After bidding the lizardman and the boat's crew farewell, Borric catches up to the others.  He changes into his platemail before disembarking ashore and missed the incident with the old geezer and halfling.

"Ahh, land once more.  I can also be convincing, lass. Particularly if we need to twist some arms or bash a skull in."
 
The fighter has his shield on his arm and keeps a sharp eye out for trouble in this new settlement.

Perception (1d20+6=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Nothing you need to apologize for, jkason.  I don't want you all to feel I'm scolding you; I just wanted to get things rolling without saying, 'Hey, you gonna do something?'

Spells: it's been 5 days since the encounter with the halflings so yes, any changes to spells prepared you wish to make can be done.[/sblock]

Aldino pats Nathan on the shoulder in a consoling gesture.  "That's what Grandfathers are _for_, my dear boy."  He smiles, obviously thinking of his own grandchildren.  "And draughts and baiting hooks and midnight snacks and coppers on market day…"

He winks at Sylvain.  "And maybe you should see if you have any bugs in your britches, sir, Green Witch."  Clearly, ten days on a tiny boat with twelve other people has disabused the old man of many of his previously held notions.

---

Sekmun nods to Zelena's pronouncement as if he expected no less.  Since the lizardfolk is still in the midst of bartering or trading away his goods he makes no response other than to give the gnome a nod and say, "Take good care of Morsel."  He looks at Celebfedhiin and grins his peculiarly, lizard-ish grin.  You aren't entirely sure if he's talking to you or the dog.

When Zelena returns to Nathan and Sylvain, Borric only a step or two behind, and speaks to Aldino the old man turns around.

"What?"

It's clearly _not_ Aldino though there is a striking resemblance to the old man from behind.  Scanning the crowded dock there seem to be quite a few more fishermen and riverboatmen on the dock than there were earlier making it difficult to pick out the old fellow.  Aldino seems to have believed everyone was following where he led and now totters into a narrow street that looks to lead to the palisade gates.

[sblock=Zelena]You notice a large, shadowy figure slip into the street after Aldino but hugging the wall.  Maybe it's nothing; but then again you've spent enough time around rogues and scoundrels to recognize the look of mischief when you see it.[/sblock][sblock=Everyone]The dock is about 20 ft long and very crowded with fishermen coming in with the morning catch and locals haggling for their day's food.  From the dock to the storefronts is another 5 ft or so.  The street beyond looks clear and Aldino has already disappeared down it.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Zelena motions to her companions... "Lets hurry up to Aldino. I would be ready for a little trouble too." The gnome is off her hand on her battle axe, Celebfedhiin commanded to follow. She moves quickly to catch up with the old man

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Songdragon said:


> Zelena motions to her companions... "Lets hurry up to Aldino. I would be ready for a little trouble too." The gnome is off her hand on her battle axe, Celebfedhiin commanded to follow. She moves quickly to catch up with the old man




Nathan huffs a moment as he realizes the old man's left them behind. He points to him across the way, though he speaks to a spot just over his right shoulder. 

"Help a body out and be a bug in his ear, will you?" he asks. One of Nathan's motes momentarily pops into view, then fades out again as it zips through the crowd.

"Grandfather, I'm afraid you've gone and left us whippersnappers in the dust again," Nathan says in a normal voice, though it's clear he's still eyeing the more distant Aldino. "I know you're excited, but we can't properly protect you from interlopers and the like if we aren't nearby. Wait up a moment and we'll be right with you."

At Zelena's words of caution, Nathan pulls his wand from his belt."With my luck, never hurts to be careful, I suppose. You want a hit of this, Syl?" he says of the protective magics in the wand.

As the party makes its way through the crowd, the sorcerer adds, "While we're at it, if anyone sees someplace that might sell a miniature shovel, apparently some of the new members of my Celestial Choir of Nags worship the bloody things. Don't think they're going to quiet down until I get one, though they promise once they have it they can 'bring my enemies low,' whatever that means."

[sblock=actions]Cast Message (Aldino)
Draw wand of mage armor as party moves. Don't imagine we're moving in rounds, but will hold off casting 'til next time to verify if Syl wants some, anyway. Planning on using a charge apiece.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* none
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 2, 2012)

"That would be much appreciated, Nathan. I'll split the cost of the wand with you, if you feel like sharing. Or I'll pick us up one next time.. 

While Syl was speaking with the sorcerer, he lost track of the old man, and was snapped back to attention by the gnome and Nathan's reactions. 

"Slow down, gramps. I'm going to have to send Waltor to bite your face off!  Yes, Waltor, I know you don't bite people's faces, but he might know that...


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

*<Clank, Clink, Clank, Clink>*

Borric moves along as fast as he can in his heavy armor, bringing up the rear.

"Wait up, Geezer! Send the pooch to fetch, lass."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan waves off Syl's offer. 

"This thing's still pretty full, and I'd rather have you around to help cover my back than bleeding by the sidelines," he says. With two quick flicks of the wrist and a muttered command, the air around both Sylvain and Nathan shimmers briefly. 

"Now we run. Even Borric's beating us in this race!" Nathan says with a smirk.

[sblock=ooc]Seriously no trouble. I'm fairly certain I'll be swapping one of Nathan's 1st level spells back for Mage Armor at his next level up, since it'll be a respectably long duration, he'll be up a few more casts / day, and he'll be using fewer 1st level spells in general (I think. 3rd level spells open up for him next level, at least). I'm fine burning through the wand before then.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2012)

The four of you push through the crowd trying to catch up with Aldino and receive a lot of jostles, glares, and muttered imprecations as you go.  Nathan doesn’t receive a response through his _Message_ though it is likely that Aldino just doesn’t know how to respond since the old man still hasn’t figured out the differences in Nathan’s, Sylvain’s and Zelena’s magics.

Within a small courtyard just past the alley the four see Aldino, hair mussed and looking a bit more confused than normal, between two shady looking characters: a big half-orc with an arm around the old man and hand heavy on Aldino’s shoulder, and a gnome, small and beak-nosed rummaging through Aldino’s satchel.

The gnome looks up and sees Zelena and Borric and says, ”Why, lookit here, Mr. Baggett, a couple o’ ruffians tryin’ to horn in on our action.”

The half-orc snorts and Aldino looks around wild-eyed.  Seeing Zelena and Borric Aldino says, ”Oh, no, they’re my friends.”

The gnome makes a shooing motion.  ”See?  Nothing goin’ on here.  We’re his _friends_.”

”What?  Oh dear, I meant…”










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Nathan and Sylvain will arrive in the position they occupy on the map at the end of round one so they will be able to act normally on round two.

Initiative:
The Party
Baggett & Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining; 
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining;
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining;
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: 
Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 
Tamm (gnome):

Map Notes:
The alleyways on the left side of the map continue but you can’t see down them from your current position.
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round One.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

The gnomish woman is quick on her feet and moves forward drawing her battle axe as she does. Once beside the small gnome she points her axe at the orc, "I think your mommy is calling you and you need to run along home before she gets mad!."

((move to N-10... Taunt/Demoralize 1d20+10=20 {dc is 10 + hd + wis mod} I had to try her new ability. )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +5 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sylvain hurries along with Nathan after receiving a use from his magical wand. He arrives too late to help Zelena's and Borric for the time being. "I know Waltor. I'm going as fast as I can!  Shut up for a second and maybe I can help...


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan, rushing to catch up with the others, stows his wand as he negotiates the crowd, nearly running into his companions as he comes upon the conflict already in progress.

"Don't worry, grandfather, we'll get you out of this," Nathan whispers reassuringly through the message link.

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric doesn't even hesitate, "You fooks are about to meet the Mageslayer. Consider yourselves in big trouble."
 
Moving forward after Zelena, he goes after the gnomish thug. Big or small doesn't matter, he is an equal opportunity fighter when it comes to bashing foes.

Quickly drawing out his trusty flail, the fluid motion continues and the weapon's chain wraps around the small thug's ankle.  Borric yanks and up ends the bugger to crash upon his arse.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to K11
*Standard Action*: Trip Tamm; Trip(With Imp Trip, Flail Feats, & Magic Flail) (1d20+13=32) - I am assuming I have all those bonuses right.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

[sblock=perrinmiller][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] That position puts you in position to attack the half-orc, not the gnome (I'll mark the map so that it is easier to distinguish between the two when I next post it).  If that doesn't matter to you then I'll go ahead and update.

I also calculate your bonuses at +13.  Took me a little bit to figure out the Weapon Training added...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Works for me, Borric cannot reach the other one.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

When Zelena moves forward the half-orc, called Mr. Baggett by his gnome companion, slings frail Aldino around and shoves him into Zelena’s way.  Aldino stumbles and falls into Zelena but the gnome is able to nimbly swing herself around without dumping the old man onto the ground.  Once into position next to the gnome, Zelena mocks him mercilessly; she quickly notices the gleam of uncertainty in the other gnome’s eyes and the length of weighted wood held ready in his hand.

Borric moves past Aldino setting the old man to turning round in confusion.  What?  Oh dear.  Where do…  I…

Borric’s flail neatly hooks the half-orc’s ankle pulling his feet out from under him and depositing him on his back in the dirt.  The air whooshes out of the half-orc’s lungs.

The gnome facing Zelena adjusts his grip on the weighted club he carries and jabs with it.  The wooden end thuds into her armor causing a light bruise.  Seeing his associate in trouble with Borric the gnome sidesteps up to the fighter.

Mr. Baggett manages to roll backwards out of Borric’s immediate reach.  He remains prone and vulnerable but you can hear him grumbling and groaning under his breath.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining; 
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: 
Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): prone
Tamm (gnome): shaken

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Two.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"It'll be alright, grandfather," Nathan assures Aldino as he hustles up to him. "But we should get you out of the way of the ruffians first," he adds, gesturing toward where the party entered. "Just don't go far. This won't take but a minute."

Aldino hopefully at least re-oriented, Nathan looks to the air above him and points to the goons.

"Alright, folks, how about you play 'eye for an eye' on as many of theirs as you can get in?"  he says. A small cluster of motes appears, zipping to a point above the heads of both gnome and half-orc. The motes burst into a shimmering cloud, settling down upon the opponents.

[sblock=actions]Move: to L11
Free: Speak to Aldino, trying to get him to exit the battlefield
Standard: Cast Glitterdust on enemies (K & L 9&10). DC 17 will save or blinded[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2012)

[sblock=jkason]Just to be clear: you want the point of origin for Nathan's spell to be the red dot?



[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]  Before I answer the question, now that you've placed Nathan, it looks like I read coordinates wrong. I meant him to be a square below that, on the same vertical level as Aldino (and thus out of AoO range)? 

On the spell, since you asked, I figured i was probably misunderstanding a rule again, and it looks like I am. I read "10' radius" to mean an area of four squares (10'). It looks like it's actually larger than that. Sorry, I still get confused on areas and spreads. My intent is to get the two bad guys without getting any of us, which seems like it should be do-able to me given their relative positions. I believe moving the red dot up to the upper right corner of the half-orc's head accomplishes that. 

If I've still got it wrong, could I beg you to take whatever liberties you can to adjust to match intent? I may get confused by all this, but Nathan should at this point be quite clear on how it all works.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the confusion. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Following after the rolling away Baggett, Borric hooks the other thug's ankle to drag him down as well.

"You wanna surrender now?  I might not bash yur fookin' skulls in."

"Celeb, chomp this ones family gems!"
 
Unfortunately, the dog doesn't obey him.









*OOC:*


Prob a good thing, Borric failed.  Zelena might not want to be so close to the action. 
The 1st prone one did not provoke an AoO? Also, by club do you mean sap?  I noticed the non-lethal damage.





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to K10
*Standard Action*: Trip Tamm; Flail Trip (1d20+13=23)
*Move Action:* Order Celeb to Attack Tamm; Handle Animal (1d20+5=8)
*AoO:* Flail (AoO) (1d20+11=21,  1d8+7=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2012)

At Nathan's command the motes zip forward past the area he commanded them.  The sorcerer opens his mouth to object when he remembers the motes have always been overzealous when taking the form of the shimmering cloud as if they enjoy it somehow.  That they aren't following his wishes so literally is also surprising considering past performance.

The motes burst in a shimmering cloud that settles slowly down over the two rogues.  Baggett's eyes widen and he throws his arm over his eyes to protect them.  Tamm seems entranced by the golden rain but when it reaches him he begins to howl and rub furiously at his eyes.

Borric easily hooks Tamm's feet and deposits the now blinded gnome on his backside...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]jkason, I don't have a problem following the intent of your action; I just hate to second-guess players so I thought I would ask you to clarify.

PM, nope, no AoO on Baggett.  A successful Acrobatics can avoid that and can still move 5 ft when prone at the cost of a full-round action.  I personally think prone is too harsh a condition which makes trip too good but them's the rules.  

At quick glance in a stressful situation their saps could be mistaken for clubs.  Yes, they use saps.

Between tripping and blinding and the conditions and effects the others can pile on I'm afraid this challenge isn't too challenging.   Seems I should have worried less about Acrobatics and Sneak Attack and more about CMD and Will saves.

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glimmerdust
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): prone
Tamm (gnome): shaken, blind, prone

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Zelena and Sylvain still to go in Round Two.


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







GlassEye said:


> jkason, I don't have a problem following the intent of your action; I just hate to second-guess players so I thought I would ask you to clarify.




Thanks much, and I definitely appreciate the consideration. Hopefully next time I'll calculate the spread correctly. 



> Between tripping and blinding and the conditions and effects the others can pile on I'm afraid this challenge isn't too challenging.   Seems I should have worried less about Acrobatics and Sneak Attack and more about CMD and Will saves.




Given that last time Nathan was within a hair's breadth of dying, I'm more than okay with a less treacherous encounter this time.   [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

Zelena moves up to the downed foe who seems not to be ablt to see now and slides her axe sideways and whacks him with the side of the blade. "That was for good measure! I would suggest you surrender, you have already bitten off more than you can chew. I know you will want to see your mommy now."

(( 5ft move to M-10, and attack (non-lethal) 1d20+6-4+4+2=26 for 1d6+1=2 non-lethal dmg. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Syl moves up next to Nathan and uses his nearly discovered Slumber hex, trying to put the gnome's lights out. With the now blind gnome mouthpiece out of action, the other might be more willing to give up the fight.

Will Dc 17 vs. the Slumber effect.

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


As if shaken, blind, & prone weren't enough...

I hope to get an update done tonight.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Zelena whallops the gnome and continues to belittle him.  Her attack does little damage and the gnome doesn’t seem to be as afraid of her as before but it may be that he is too busy panicking over being blinded to think about it.  He stays on the ground and calls out, ”My eyes, arghh!  I surrender, I surrender!”

Sylvain attempts to hex the gnome into a deep slumber but the fellow continues to call out his surrender and rub at his eyes in vain hope of eliminating the golden mist that clouds his vision.  He rolls over into a sitting position and tries to protect his head and rub his eyes clear all at the same time and succeeding at neither action.

Baggett stands, taking a lashing from Borric as he does so then retreats into the narrow alley behind him.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Tamm moved from prone to sitting.  I don't know if that provokes an AoO or not but my instinct is that it doesn't.  Baggett stood up from prone taking the previously rolled AoO from Borric.  If you choose not to use the AoO let me know.  Then Baggett squeezed into the narrow alley in an attempt to flee.  Moving out of that hex would also provoke an AoO if Borric has one to take.

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glimmerdust; Sylvain: Slumber hex
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): blind, sitting

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone up for Round Three.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach*

"Quit moving or we'll feed you to the dog," Nathan says to the gnome by way of accepting his surrender. He draws his sickle just in case the little man doesn't follow directions.

"Now, let's see about your friend, then," he continues, shifting behind Borric to get a clearer view of the retreating figure. Nathan points to the half-orc, saying, "Let's show him how treacherous the footing 'round here can be, shall we?"

If an orb can look bloated, the mote which appears does. Just a touch bottom-heavy, it nevertheless moves with the same speed as its other kin. Lobbing in a high arc, it bursts open on the ground when it lands, splashing an oily residue across the cobbles under the half-orc's feet.

[sblock=actions]5' Step to K11.
Move: Draw sickle
Standard: Cast Grease (Reflex save 16) on the ground under Baggett. Starting it at his square and spreading north, so that Borric or Zelena can close if they want to without being impeded.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will need results of Syl's grease before posting Borric, please.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

With a disgusting squelching sound the orb bursts spreading its thick layer of grease on the ground directly beneath Baggett and a step or two north.  Baggett slips, smacks his elbow on the wall of the narrow space he is in but then catches himself and prevents himself from falling.

"Takes more'n that to trip up Mr. Baggett, eh Mr. Tamm?" mutters the half-orc.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [2 nonlethal]; blind 3/5?, sitting

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Borric, Zelena & Sylvain up for Round Three.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

Zelena moves to stand before Borrick as she looks down the alley at the fleeing orchish man and speaks a word of power, "APPROACH!"

((move to K-9 and cast *Command* Will DC 14))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Huh, again I would like results of the bad guy's saving throw.   I know he won't get to move before Borric, but if he fails I think there would be a reaction of sorts to see.  Change of posture, maybe.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

Baggett's lip curls into a snarl.  "Mind-benders!"  It seems Zelena's spell has no effect on him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric continues after the fleeing one, "Come back here! The party ain't over, numb nuts."

The fighter squeezes after him, loosening his shield and then letting it and his flail drop to the ground.  Quickly drawing out his guisarme, he lashes out to try and hook the thug's ankle.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to K8 & loosen shield
*Standard Action*: Trip Baggett; Improved Trip (1d20+11=18) - Doesn't count squeezing
*Free Action:* Talking & Quick Draw Guisarme; Dropping shield and Flail
*AoO:* AoO Guisarme (1d20+11=12,  2d4+4=9)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 11, 2012)

Syl steps closer to the fleeing thug and decides to try his sleep jinx for a second time. "Go to sleep, big guy!"
Will Dc 17 vs. the Slumber effect.

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing

*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Gerald007 said:


> Syl steps closer to the fleeing thug and decides to try his sleep jinx for a second time. "Go to sleep, big guy!"
> Will Dc 17 vs. the Slumber effect.




Gerald, you MUST give coordinates with your movement.  I can't determine exactly where you mean when you say 'steps closer'.  That could be a 5 ft step into one of several squares or it could be more movement than that.  Take a look at Perrin's 'Action' sblock; _that's_ how I prefer actions to be detailed.  I'll accept a simple 'Moves to [coord]' or '5 ft step to [coord]' but I have to have that at a minimum before I can make an accurate update.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ooc 







*OOC:*


DM, sorry for the quick post. I'm on the road. Move Syl to K 12


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

It is more a narrow space between two buildings than an alley but Borric manages to squeeze into it all the same.  His armor scrapes gouges in the old planks of the buildings walls and it is by some miracle that he is able to bring his guisarme to bear but the tight quarters prevent him from actually maneuvering enough to bring down Mr. Baggett despite the half-orc’s vulnerability.

Sylvain intones a hex upon the half-orc but he must have some sort of supernatural protector as he shrugs off the sleep effect.  Waltor scuttles around in Sylvain’s pocket agitated by the failure of Sylvain’s hex.

Tamm continues to wail about his incapacity as he struggles to his feet still rubbing at his watering eyes.  "Ai!  Ye’ve ruined me!  I'll be indigent!  Livin' on the mercy of the folk in this heartless town!  Ai!"  His clumsy actions leave him open to attack.

Baggett cautiously moves from the alley through the patch of grease left by Nathan’s mote and in the process leaves himself open to attack by Borric.

[sblock=Borric & Zelena]There is a note to Tamm’s melodramatic wailing that sparks suspicion in the both of you.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Before we get to the party's actions we need to resolve AoO.
Tamm provokes from Borric, Zelena, & Nathan as he stands up at the end of round three.
In round four, Baggett provokes from Borric as he leaves a threatened square.
I have one previously rolled AoO from Borric, I just need to know if/how you all are taking them and get rolls from you.

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [2 nonlethal]; blind 2/5?, sitting

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awaiting results of pending AoOs (Round 3/4).


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Borric's AoO misses, rolled a 1.  It was at the retreating one, Baggett.


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan briefly considers trying to trip the little man, but decides pain is probably his best chance at motivation. He swings with the sickle, but it's been so long since he's had to use a melee weapon that the attack is horribly awkward.

[sblock=ooc]Sickle AoO; Damage (1d20+2=6, 1d6=6)

I don't imagine that hits, but with -4 from prone, -2 from blinded, and no Dex bonus from blinded, it's faintly possible that hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

"Where do you think you are going... get yourself back here, sit down, and shut up, before something really bad happens to you." the takes her axe and swipes at the Tamm

((AoO with side of Battle Axe 1d20+6=20 for 1d6+1=2 non-lethal))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

Despite various opportunities to make the assaulting thugs pay, Zelena is the only one to make good on her attack.  She gives Tamm another <thwack> on the skull eliciting another round of wailings from the gnome.

Baggett gingerly steps through the grease and avoids Borric's attack as he does so.  Once clear he takes off down the alley and disappears around a bend to the left.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Sorry, posting from work so I don't have an updated map ready.  If you need to post partial actions then wait for an update so I can relay info (such as when you get to a corner you haven't previously seen around) I've no problem with that.

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Glitterdust 2/5 remaining
 Grease 5 min. remaining

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [4 nonlethal]; blind 2/5?

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Four


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Despite not being happy with the lucky bastard getting away, Borric still cannot effectively pursue, the grease on the other side being too much risk for him to try.

"Lass, maybe you can catch that half-orc fooker.  I will deal with the lil' blighter back here."

Turning around to switch places with Selena, he draws out his sap and lashes out at the gnome.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay until Zelana moves out of K9, then 5ft step to K9
*Free Action:* Talking & Quick draw sap
*Standard Action*: Melee Attack Tamm; Sap (1d20+8=13, 1d6+3=6)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Sap (right)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan steps away from the smaller hoodlum to give Borric plenty of room to do what he does best. 

"All right, don't want to muck up friendly feet, eh?" He calls out down the alley. The greasy slick on the ground spins and rises with a loud slurp, reforming into a mote which disappears from sight with a loud 'drip.' 

[sblock=Actions]5' step to L12
*Standard:* Dismiss Grease[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 13, 2012)

"Damn. I hate when they get away. Borric, go ahead and knock that little fella out," Syl watches, along with Nathan as the big guy attempts to send the small thug into la la land. 

Thinking, Syl turns and makes sure the old man is still within visual distance from the group. "You okay, Gramps? Gotta stop running off like that!"

Actions: [sblock]Standard action-none. Move action-turn around to look for Aldino. Free action-Talk.[/sblock]

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing




*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

Zelena springs up into the saddle of her mount, "Lets see if we can find him Celebfedhiin." the pair head down the alleyway to where the orcish man was last seen.

((get on her mount... and move. Celebfedhiin has a 40ft moment, perception 1d20+13=17, Celebfedhiin perception 1d20+8=23))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Nathan steps out of the way of those moving around the small courtyard and commands his motes to clear away the grease.

Sylvain checks on Aldino and finds the old man looking shame-faced at the trouble he got the group into.  "Oh dear, I thought you all were right behind me.  I never imagined you had more business on the docks.  And those ruffians!  Got me all confused…  They really should be reported to the guard acting like that!"

Zelena swings up onto Celebfedhiin’s back and orders the dog after Baggett.  It’s a tight fit but somehow the two manage to squeeze past Borric and head down the alley.  Rounding the corner they discover there are a couple of directions that Baggett could have taken.

Once Zelena is past, Borric is able to easily step out of the narrow alley and take a swing at Tamm.  His sap impacts on the gnome’s shoulder but is deflected.  By the feel of it, and Borric has had a lot of experience to be able to tell, the gnome is wearing armor, most likely chain of some sort, beneath his cloak.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Songdragon,
It was never clear where Celebfedhiin was but I won’t penalize you for my lack.  We just need to keep track a little better.  An SOP for Celebfedhiin would probably make things work (e.g. Zelena has C heel and in a square to her side or just behind whenever she’s not mounted).  That’s what I’ll assume this time but in the future I’ll need to know specifically where the dog is.

*Note:* Celebfedhiin has another 25 ft of movement that you need to specify, if you choose to take the rest of it, and Zelena’s standard action (mounting is a move action).

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Glitterdust 2/5 remaining
 Grease 5 min. remaining

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [4 nonlethal]; blind 2/5?

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Round Four: awaiting Celeb's move & Zelena's standard action.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing that the orchish brute could have gone anywhere and not caring to be ambushed alone, she turns about patting Celebfedhiin. "Maybe next time my friend."

The gnome returns to her companions.

((GE... No problem. Apologies for any confusion/ambiguity. ))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2012)

Zelena begins the ride back to the courtyard where the group gathers not being willing to go after Baggett on her own.

Tamm cowers away from the blow he receives from Borric and stumbles back away from the fighter still rubbing his eyes with his sleeve and smearing glittering spots of gold across his face.

"Ai!  Badgering a crippled man!  You should be shamed!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Glitterdust 1/5 remaining
 Grease 5 min. remaining

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [4 nonlethal]; blind 1/5?

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Five.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Determined to not let this one get away, Borric steps around him to be in position to almost cut the blighter off. He drops the sap and pulls out his second flail.

"You cannot get away, numb nuts."

He hooks the gnome's ankle and pulls him down again, ready to brain him with the butt end of the handle should he try to rise back to his feet once more.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move O-10
*Free Action:* Talking & Quick Cold Iron Flail, dropping sap
*Standard Action*: Trip Tamm; Flail (Imp Trip) (1d20+13=19)
AoO: If Tamm provokes; Flail (Non-lethal) (1d20+7=19,  1d8+6=7)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Flail (right)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 15, 2012)

"Just stay down if you know what's good for you," Syl warns the thug.  "Or being blinded and tripped onto your butt will be the least of your worries."

Actions: [sblock]Standard action-none. Move action-none. Free action-Talk.[/sblock]

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Well, it's probably moot, anyway, what with that gaggle of city guardsman coming this way," Nathan says flippantly. "Think I'd definitely surrender if I were you," he says. 

[sblock=actions]Looks like Nathan can't demoralize unless the enemy can see him, so going with a Bluff instead. No move:

Bluff check. (1d20+12=30)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

As Sylvain threatens the little gnome Borric puts him on his backside once again.  Tamm hits the dirt street hard; his arms fall away from his face and his eyes fly open locking with Borric's.  He's clearly not blinded any longer and considering Borric's earlier hunch it's likely he hasn't been blinded for a while and just doing a little bluffing of his own while waiting for the golden shine to fade from his head and shoulders.

Nathan's own con causes Tamm to twist his head in the direction of the alley with a worried glance.

        *GM:*  Round Five: Awaiting Zelena's actions


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

Zelena and Celebfedhiin return and seeing that the gnome is still causing trouble makes to help Borric out... "Perhaps you should remain down... before you get hurt."

((Move to M-12 to flank... ready attack if  the gnome moves (tries to get up/get away sort of movement). Ride check if needed...     1d20+2=19 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

Zelena moves to assist and is ready when Tamm stands.  The ruffian proves too wily for her and her attacks miss.  Borric is luckier and brings the handle of the flail down squarely between Tamm's eyes.  A red mark blooms between the gnome's furious eyes.

"I won't forget that, human."  Tamm rolls away from Zelena and Borric as he heads towards the alley.  It seems show time is over.

Baggett apparently thinks otherwise as he makes his reappearance: racing down the alley to his friend's aid the half-orc skids to a halt when he takes in the scene.  He takes a step next to Sylvain and grabs the witch slinging the slighter man around so that he is between Bagggett and Tamm.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Tamm provokes AoO's from Borric and Zelena and Zelena's readied action.  Since rolls weren't included in your post I rolled them myself so as not to slow things down.
Zelena AoO: 1d20+6=11, 1d6+1=6; miss
Zelena Readied Attack: 1d20+6=7, 1d6+1=3; miss

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 12 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [11 nonlethal]

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Six.


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs. 

"You know, no fair bluffing the bluffer," he complains as it becomes clear the smaller enemy was faking his disability. As the half-orc rushes back and assaults Syl, Nathan stumbles out of Baggett's range. He cocks his head to the side as if listening to someone. 

"Yes, yes. Help the others out. They're better at hitting people than I am, anyway."

The crown of Nathan's head takes on a soft glow, and from the glow a cloud of motes materializes. Swirling out across the back alley, they clump and settle on Nathan himself, Sylvain, Borric, and Zelena before disappearing from view.

"Grandfather, go! See if you can't hurry those guardsmen along," he calls to Aldino, hoping the old man can get clear of the hostilities. 

[sblock=actions]*Move:* 5' step to M11, hopefully out of AoO range as Nathan...
*Standard*: Casts Bless. +1 attack rolls and saves vs. fear effects for 5 minutes[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

(( I'll call us even now GE... Celebfedhiin can attack as well...  ))

The gnomish woman shakes her head... "Does that little guy not know when to quit." Seeing the orc back and handling Syl she wheels about to help. She attacks the gnome her axe sailing over the little guys head as Celebfedhiin takes a bite out of the orc.

[sblock=actions]Move to L-10, Ride 1d20+2=18, Attack on Tamm 1d20+7=8

Celebfedhiin Attack 1d20+4=21 for 1d6+3=6 plus trip attempt (if hit) 1d20+4=5 no go[/sblock][sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Mounted, Bless
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Wil)l Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* bless
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2012)

Nathan shifts out of Baggett's reach… or so he hopes, and casts his blessing.  As he does so Zelena spurs Celebfedhiin to move into attack range.  She senses immediately that her aim is off and isn't surprised when her attack misses.

"Ho, ho!  Thought you'd give me another love tap, eh?"

Tamm leers at Zelena and makes a few lewd comments as Celebfedhiin tears into Baggett.  The half-orc shakes off the dog with a growl of his own but his leg is spotted with blood.

Aldino stares wide-eyed at Nathan's command then nods, turns and totters off down the alley and out of sight.

"Oh, dear!  Guardsmen.  Get the Guardsmen.  I can do this!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 18 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [11 nonlethal]

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Borric & Sylvain are up for Round Six.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With the other one coming back, Borric moves in to attack Baggett to try and smash him in the jaw with the butt end of the flail's handle.

"You bastards are starting to piss me off."

The blow is dodged, the fighter is having some difficulty pulling his strikes from being deadly.  He snarls in frustration and really curses about the man's perverted heritage in the Giant tongue.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move L-11
*Free Action:* Talking 
*Standard Action*: Melee attack Baggett; Flail (non-lethal) (1d20+8=12, 1d8+6=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Flail (right)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2012)

Syl moves out from between the two thugs, and pulls out his dagger, preparing for violence. 

Actions: [sblock]Standard action-draw dagger.Move actiion- Move to J10.  Free action-None.[/sblock]

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing




*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2012)

Tamm steps after Sylvain with a wicked grin on his face.  

"What?  Tired of my company so soon?  We've barely gotten acquainted."

The gnome swats at the witch with his sap but Sylvain easily avoids Tamm's lazy blow.  Baggett dives for the alley entrance catching Borric and Zelena off guard with the speed of his movement, slips past Tamm and rolls past Sylvain in a display of acrobatics that is simply astounding.  Baggett comes to his feet with a toothy grin, taps his sap in the palm of his hand then slams the end of the padded wood into Sylvain's side.  The pain is horrendous and the witch sees black spots in front of his eyes for a long moment before they clear.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]27 points of damage to Sylvain (nonlethal)

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; [27 nonlethal]
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 18 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): [11 nonlethal]

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Seven.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

With a nod to Borric the gnome and hound step to side of the slippery gnome. The pair then wait for their company to provide a distraction to strike. 

((Move to K-9. If Borric moves to flank proceed with attacks below...if not then she has delayed ))

[sblock=Actions]Ride check 1d20+2=7 (Failed ride check, Zelena cannot attack this round)

Celebfedhiin attacks Tamm 1d20+6=21 for 1d6+2=5 dmg, plus trip 1d20+6=21[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Riding dogs are combat trained, no?  Therefore no ride check required to take actions, I think.





Taking advantage of Zelena's maneuver, Borric sidesteps to take the other side of the tipped up gnome.

"Nice work, pooch!

Whirling the spiked ball of his cold iron flail around, he slams it crashing down on the ruffian.

"How do you like that, arse wart?"

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* none
*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to K11
*Standard Action*: Melee attack Tamm; Flail vs. Prone (1d20+13=30,  1d8+6=11)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Flail (right)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

Seeing the heavy blow Sylvain takes, and that the gnome seems once again to be pinched between Borric and Zelena effectively, Nathan decides to see if he can't do something about the larger threat's luck at avoiding trouble.

The glow at Nathan's crown returns as a swirl of mote-inspired wind whips his cloak about. He calls out in an impressive bellow, *"Your every crime calls out for justice, and I will see you feel that punishment ahundredfold!"*

[sblock=ooc]*Move:* to M10
*Standard:* The swirly glowy stuff is just celestial-blood fluff for Nathan's Intimidate check to demoralize:

Intimidate Baggett (1d20+12=26)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


(( I would have thought so too... reading combat trained in the ride skill, but under the Riding Dog entrey, it spefically says _"... A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a DC 10 Ride check."_ ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not pleased with his current circumstances, Syl attempts to cast one of his favorite spells, while keeping Tamm from clocking him one. Still shaken up from the sap attack, the spell fizzles with no effect. 

Actions: [sblock]Standard-attempt to defensively cast Vomit Swarm toward the half Orc. Move-none. Free-none. [/sblock]


Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Dagger




*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm^;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2012)

Celebfedhiin's lunging attack unbalances Zelena and instead of attacking she is forced to clutch at Celebfedhiin's bridle to maintain her seat.  The big hound closes teeth on Tamm's thigh causing a bloody wound and dragging the other gnome to the ground.

Borric gives up on the nonlethal attacks to bring his flail smashing down into Tamm's body.  The gnome's grin quickly fades and the fighter is pretty confident that Tamm doesn't think of this as a game any longer.

Nathan's call for justice, and punishment, give Baggett pause.  A look of uncertainty enters his eyes…

Sylvain is in a bad way.  His swarm would have relieved the pressure of being between the two thugs and it was almost certain to have gone off flawlessly.  Except pain or distraction caused the witch to hesitate and fumble a vital component leaving his magic to fade with no effect.

Despite being on the ground and at the mercy of his opponents Tamm strikes out at the hound that has caused him so much trouble.  "God's cursed mutt!" he mutters.  Tamm's sap catches Celebfedhiin on the snout in a very painful strike that causes the dog to yelp then resume a deep, threatening growl.

Baggett's sap flashes out and raps Sylvain on the temple.  Sylvain crumples to the ground unconscious.  The half-orc steps forward to stand over the witch's body.  Waltor's claws snap aggressively up at Baggett but the thug doesn't notice.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylvain takes 15 dmg (nonlethal) & 6 normal dmg.
Celebfedhiin takes 6 dmg (nonlethal).

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  36/42 hp remaining; [42 nonlethal]; unconscious; helpless
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining; [6 nonlethal]

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 18 dmg.; shaken
Tamm (gnome): 16 dmg.; [11 nonlethal]; prone

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Eight.


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan holds in his concern as Sylvain falls. Deciding he can't do much to help Syl while the half-orc stands overtop him, the sorcerer decides to try making good on his earlier threats.

"Your funeral, big guy. Show him what we're made of, folks," Nathan says. Three glowing motes zip across the intervening space at his urging, and through the half-orc's form before fading from view.

[sblock=Actions]*Move:* None
*Standard:* Magic Missile vs. Baggett. Low rolls, unfortunately:

Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3)

8 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Zelena holds her ace in her sheild hand for a moment as she grasps her holy symbol... "Ral, I call upon your power to aid a companion in need." A wave of holy energy rolls over everyone and all are healed... except the baddies.

Celebfedhiin bites at the gnome on the ground...

((Channel energy 2d6=8 healed... Tamm and Baggett are exceluded with Selective channeling...))

((Celebfedhiin attacks the gnome 1d20+10=23 (prone counted) for 1d6+3=5 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 5 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have a conditional actions if Tamm is KO'd.





Whirling around the spiked head of his flail, he brings it crashing down on the gnome again.

"Hut your bung hole! The dog's got better manners than you. Better looking too."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action*: Melee attack Tamm; Flail vs. Prone (1d20+13=30, 1d8+6=14)
*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to K10 if Tamm is KO'd
*Move Action:* stow flail if Tamm is KO'd to have Guisarme two-handed. If Baggett tries to flee at that point, AoO will be to trip him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Flail (right, maybe)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2012)

The group finally seems to be getting on top of things and turning the tables on Baggett and Tamm.  Nathan's motes streak through the battle leaving trails of golden light to pierce Baggett.

Zelena's wave of healing energy, courtesy of Ral, erases much of the injury inflicted on the group by the two thugs.  Sylvain wakes, thanks to that healing, to find himself sprawled on his back with Baggett standing directly over him.  Much of the battle is confused from his angle of perception but the growling attack of Zelena's hound is very clear to him as is Waltor's snapping of claws and scuttling back and forth across his chest, in apparent joy of his awakening.

Borric's attack is effective yet not quite enough to take out the gnome.  Tamm seems to be holding onto consciousness by a thread; it won't take much more to end this battle, at least for the gnome.

There is some sort of disturbance down the alley that the group entered this courtyard from...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; [34 nonlethal]; prone
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining;
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2); Zelena: Channel Energy
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 26 dmg.; shaken
Tamm (gnome): 35 dmg.; [11 nonlethal]; prone

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sylvain is up for Round Eight and Borric still has a move action if he chooses to take it.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylvain returns to consciousness, with a ripping headache.  He holds his ground with the large fellow practically on top of him, waiting for an opportunity to rise to his feet.  He attempted to remain still and not give away the fact that he was aware again.

Actions: [sblock]Delay action until after the threatening thug moves.  If he moves away, Syl will move action to rise, and Standard Action to cast Hold Person. Free-none. [/sblock]


Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Dagger





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm^;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not going to take the move action.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2012)

Despite being prone Tamm continues to try to wriggle his way out of his precarious position.  He snaps his sap at Celebfedhiin in an effort to unseat Zelena but he fails to connect.

Sylvain thinks he's managed to avoid the notice of the thugs until Baggett glances down and catches the witch peeking up through slitted eyes.  For a brief moment Sylvain thinks the half-orc isn't going to do anything to him but Baggett, seeing the tough spot that Tamm has gotten himself into, obviously needs to clear space for Tamm to retreat into.

"You're goin' nowhere!"

Baggett takes a step back and nonchalantly reaches down to rap Sylvain on the skull knocking him into unconsciousness again.

The noise from down the alleyway resolves itself into a pair of burly, brown-scaled lizardfolk.  Aldino can be glimpsed tottering along behind.

"Put down your arms!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylvain: 25 points of nonlethal dmg., 17 converted to lethal dmg.

Initiative:
Baggett
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  42/42 hp remaining; 17 dmg; [42 nonlethal]; prone; unconscious; helpless
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining;
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2); Zelena: Channel Energy
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 26 dmg.;
Tamm (gnome): 35 dmg.; [11 nonlethal]; prone

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Nine.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Seeing Aldino with the newcomers, Nathan makes a guess as to their station. He quickly stows his sickle and holds his hands out to show them empty.

"Just protecting our friend from these ruffians, as you can see, officers?" Nathan says, nodding to Aldino first, then the again-unconscious Sylvain.

[sblock=actions]Move: return sickle to belt
Standard: Readied action: Magic Missile against Baggett again if he moves against the guard. Otherwise, Nathan's submitting to questioning[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Zelena calls to Ral once again for his healing to help Syl, and commands the hound pointing at Tamm, "Bite that piece of garbage if he moves."

((Channel Energy once again 2d6=10. Celebfedhiin readies to chow down on gnome if he moves... ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Same conditional actions if Tamm is KO'd and Baggett doesn't surrender





Borric gets ready to bonk the gnome on the head to knock him out with the flail's handle.

"Drop the weapon, ya lil' drekhead! They are talking to you."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action*: Melee attack Tamm if you doesn't surrender, Readied Flail (non-lethal) (1d20+8=19,  1d8+6=14)
*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to K10 if Tamm is KO'd
*Move Action:* stow flail if Tamm is KO'd to have Guisarme two-handed. If Baggett tries to flee at that point, AoO will be to trip him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme (off-hand) & Flail (right, maybe)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2012)

The lizardfolk guard, of which you can now see at least two more behind Aldino, glance at Nathan and, seeing his compliance with their orders, move their attention to the greater threat: the non-compliant soldier beating the gnome sprawled on the ground.

Zelena orders Celebfedhiin to break off and then floods the area with her healing.

Sylvain again comes to consciousness amidst Waltor’s non-stop chittering about ”Guards arriving…” with the realization that Baggett is no longer standing directly over him although the half-orc is still within reach and dangerous.

”Help! I’m being…”

Tamm is clearly not surrendering and, worse yet, beginning to attempt to talk his way out of trouble when Borric cuts off that line of retreat with a solid thump to the skull that knocks the little ruffian out cold.  A shift of position and a switch of weapons puts Borric ready to trip up Baggett if he flees.

After a month of travel with Sekmun you all have learned to read, at the least, basic lizardfolk expression: these two, and the three behind Aldino are not happy and growing less so by the moment.

[sblock=Borric]Borric seems to be the only one to have noticed that something long and slender (stick-like) slipped from Tamm's hand when Borric knocked him out.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Songdragon, commands given to Celebfedhiin take a move action and are at DC 10.  In this situation, with Tamm threatening and still moving Celebfedhiin would continue to attack, even if commanded to ‘defend’, unless ordered to break off.  Since your intent seems to be to have Celebfedhiin hold off attacking unless Tamm does something, I’ll assume Zelena uses the ‘down’ command and make the check.  1d20+2=11  Zelena’s communication/control isn’t fine enough for anything other than allowing C to attack or ordering him to break off; ordering C to ready an action is not within the capabilities of the skill.

I realize I’ve been lax on this in the past but it isn’t fair to allow you action-free use of an animal.  Please review Handle Animal and Ride so that you know exactly what you need to do for Zelena to use/control her mount.  I will be following this strictly as we continue this adventure.     

Initiative:
Baggett
Lizardfolk guards
The Party
Tamm

Map:
Note: I didn’t put up a new map; only new movement is Borric into Tamm’s square.




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  35/42 hp remaining; [32 nonlethal]; prone
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining;
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2); Zelena: Channel Energy (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 26 dmg.;
Tamm (gnome): 35 dmg.; [26 nonlethal]; prone; unconscious; helpless

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sylvain is up for Round Nine.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan laughs as nonchalantly as possible as he addresses the lizardfolk guard.

"I'm hoping you'll excuse my friend," he says. "He's just terribly protective of grandfather and our friend on the ground, but I assure you it's all in the line of making the streets safer. Yes, Borric? Maybe we want to put the stabby-smashy things away and let the town officials ... officiate?"

[sblock=actions]Strictly speaking, I don't think Nathan can make a Diplomacy check in combat / in the tightly-time-controlled space of a round, though it seems reasonable he might be able to disarm things a bit with a well-crafted bluff. I've rolled them both, and I'll let you decide which is most appropriate crunch-wise:

Bluff; Diplomacy (1d20+12=22, 1d20+7=15)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 24, 2012)

"Guards?  What?  Oy, maybe they can stop this bugger from bashing my head in," the witch moans as he continues to lie motionless on the ground, not daring to risk rising.  He waits, probe, to see what happens with the guards. 

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Dagger





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm^;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2012)

Baggett locks gazes briefly with Borric before breaking off from the combat and heading down the alley.  He pauses a moment at the intersecting alley to look back but then is lost to sight as he rounds the corner.

Aldino presses himself up against the alley wall as the lizardfolk guard hustle past to confront Borric.  They wear nothing in the way of protective armor but each is armed with a heavy truncheon.  None of them seem inclined to listen to Nathan while confronted with a heavily armed and armored man.

[size=+1]"Surrender your weapon!"[/size]









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]The two lizardfolk at K & L 11 provoke attacks of opportunity from Borric as they move.

Initiative:
Baggett
Lizardfolk guards
The Party
Tamm

Map:




Party Status:
Borric:  53/53 hp remaining; 
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining;
Sylvain:  35/42 hp remaining; [32 nonlethal]; prone
Zelena:  34/34 hp remaining;
Celebfedhiin:  13/13 hp remaining;

Abilities Used:
Spells Cast: Nathan: Glitterdust, Grease, Bless; Sylvain: Slumber hex (x2); Zelena: Channel Energy (x2)
Conditions in Effect: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Mage Armor
 Bless: 5 minutes

Enemy Status:
Baggett (half-orc): 26 dmg.
Tamm (gnome): 35 dmg.; [26 nonlethal]; prone; unconscious; helpless

Map Notes:
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Ten.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

"The coward runs again. Watching your backs with that one." Zelena says to no one in particular. 

She has Celebfedhiin move over to get a look at the guards and whispers to Borric, "Best drop the weapon my friend. For now at least."

She looks to the guards, "Well hello there. Good to see some sort of law enforcement albeit a little on the late side. The gentle-orc that has escape that away." She points down the ally and continues, "And the little fellow on the ground assaulted, or attempted to assault our friend there." She motions to Aldino. "We attempted to disable them until they fought back of course. As you can see our companion on the ground needs some attention, may I see to him?"

(move to L-9 (5-foot step) and talk...)


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Did Borric miss the trip on the AoO or was it forgotten? That was the point of the conditional statement and not surrendering to the guard to try and prevent Baggett from getting away.  I will post later today; I am off to little league.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2012)

*GM:*  I didn't forget, it just didn't happen.  The withdraw action doesn't provoke AoOs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Sorry, it was too early in the morning and I missed the withdraw possibility. 





Borric curses after the fleeing Baggett, "Keep running ya ogre fart.  I will find ya otherwise!"

Turning to face the lizardmen, he glares and throws down his polearm. Crossing his arms across his chest, Borric remarks sarcastically, "Nice going, you let the blighter get away. Of course, we can set the dog to tracking his arse right away if you let us."

"Good thing we got the gnome though, we can interrogate the lil' snot rag."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action*: n/a
*Free Action:* Talking & drop guisarme
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 27, 2012)

"So, is it alrightif I get up, scaleys?  Look, no weapons in my hand," the witch demonstrates, as only his scorpion was close at hand. If given permission, he will stagger to his feet, still loopy from the sap blows.


Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Dagger





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm^;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2012)

The lizardfolk captain returns Borric's glare and points at the fighter with the end of his truncheon.

"I'd watch that tongue unless you'd like to spend a few nights in the hole while we clear this up..."

It is apparent pretty quickly that there is more than a little confusion about the situation and the lizardfolk seem to think Borric is the thug who assaulted Tamm lying unconscious on the ground and are unwilling to accept any further disrespect.

With the guard paying so much attention to Borric, Sylvain is pretty confident that it is okay for him to get up off the ground.  And now that combat is no longer quite so eminent Zelena and Nathan think that their skills at defusing tense situations might be better received now than before.

        *GM:*  Congratulations.  Combat with Baggett & Tamm has now officially ended.  Defeating the two thugs earns the party 3,200 xp (800 xp apiece).


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric glares daggers at the constabulary, but wisely keeps his mouth shut. Clearly they have their heads up their asses and he has no skill to convince them otherwise.  He looks sidelong at the gnome lass, hoping she can get them moving after the fleeing Baggett.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"All righty, then, that was an exciting welcome to town, now wasn't it?" Nathan says, giving a disarming smile. "Thrilling stuff, really, and a bit confusing to run in on, I'm sure, but as I'm sure good Aldino can confirm, this one and his partner were in the process of intimidating our elderly friend, then chose to assault us. We were forced to defend ourselves, really."

[sblock=actions]Diplomacy Aid Another (Zelena) (1d20+7=19)

Zelena gets an additional +2 on her Diplomacy roll[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 28, 2012)

Syl stands, still extremely groggy.  "Yes, Waltor, I'm sort of okay.  It wouldn't have hurt my feelings if you'd have tried to take a nip at that bastard that was caving my skull in, you know.  From the clicking and chittering sounds being made by the scorpion, it was clear that the witch and Waltor were having a disagreement.

Syl statblock: [sblock]
Syl Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Dagger






*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm^;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Heroism
Hexes DC 17

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber-used on two thugs
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 29, 2012)

When Nathan and Zelena begin explaining the situation the lizardfolk captain and his men are clearly looking for an excuse to dogpile Borric and beat him into submission, muscles bulge, truncheons are held at the ready; all due to a misunderstanding caused by Baggett and Sylvain being hidden from their view when they arrived and Borric's belligerent attitude.  With liberal application of wit and truth Nathan soon has the captain and his squad in a much friendlier state of mind.

Once the captain has everything straightened out he is quick to issue orders:  "You two take that one to a cell.  You know the drill.  You two down that alley and look out for that half-orc."  Only the captain and one of his men remain and he turns to Borric.  "Your hound is a tracker, eh?  Set him after this half-orc and we might catch him yet."


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan holds, waiting to see if Borric's intent on chasing down the half-orc or plans to break off the hunt. 

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After he gathers up his weapons and shield, Borric looks to Zelena, who actually owns the dog, "Well, lass?"

If she agrees he will give the order.

_OOC: Take 10 on Handle Animal (+5) for 15_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Step Up

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Zelena considers it before moving to Celebfedhiin and using the gnomish ability to talk with animals and briefly explains and asks her if she will track the half-orc that got away so that he can get his for hurting Syl. 

The gnome also says a few words to Waltor commending him for his skills in defending the unconscious Syl.

She looks up and nods to Borric, "lets get him..."

(( Since Celebfedhiin is not trained to track, it is good to be able to explain what we want to the hound.  ))


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2012)

Celebfedhiin barks her agreement though only Zelena understands her.  "Yes!  Find half-orc for hurting Syl-Puppy!"  She moves around the courtyard sniffing into doorways and along the hard-packed ground.  Celebfedhiin circles one particular spot, the spot the group remembers first seeing Baggett.  Apparently he stood some time in that place.

With nose to the ground and a rumble low in her throat Celebfedhiin lumbers down the alley in pursuit.  The trail winds through alleys and back to the main dock.  Passers-by and other enticing, trail-crossing scents distract Celebfedhiin but Zelena manages to keep her on task with repeated verbal reminders and encouragements.

It's not long before Celebfedhiin leads the group to the two guardsmen sent ahead where they stand speaking to a local fishwife.  "...past here easy as you please, not a care in the world!"  She points off down towards the fish market.  The two rejoin their captain and the group as Celebfedhiin leads off down the dock to the open air market.

The fish market severely taxes Celebfedhiin's tracking ability and concentration.  Crowds of people and the stong scent of fish is everywhere.  Celebfedhiin frequently stops to sniff a fish and look at Zelena with big, dark eyes with a whimpered, "Want?"  Finally she makes it through the market and stops at the muddy river's edge where it laps against the wall of the city.  She sniffs a dead fish floating in the water nearby and then flops down and puts her head on her paws.  By this time Zelena's spell has worn off.

One of the lizardfolk guard slips into the water which is shallow for a couple of feet before dropping off into deeper water of the river.  As the guard dives under and disappears from view the captain turns to the group.  "If he went into the water here he couldn't have gotten far."


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns, scanning the surface of the water.

"I'm not much of a swimmer," Nathan says. "I'd prefer to avoid dunking in if we can. Is there anything on the other bank, or do we think he just got wet to avoid this very tactic?"

[sblock=mini-stats]
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Bless (5 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 14):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 15):* Bless, Grease (DC 16), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/7
*2nd (DC 16):* Glitterdust (DC 17), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 17, missing focus). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric clanks along, bringing up the rear in his hideous platemail since he cannot keep pace with the others when they move fast.  Reaching the water, he frowns in frustration, "Well, ain't that a pisser.  Yeah, I am not up for swimming either."

"Let's let the guard pursue the watery trail and we will continue searching around for him in case this is a diversion to evade pursuit."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Step Up

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2012)

The rest of the lizardfolk guard slip into the water to continue the search up and down river for the elusive Baggett.  "It's not possible that he can escape us now that he's gone into the river," says the captain before he goes.  Their confidence is likely warranted and yet you can't help but think that Baggett surely knew of the lizardfolk guard, it is their city after all, and wouldn't have gone into the river without some trick to avoid them.

With the guard gone, the group of travelers clustered near the docks are free to make their way into a new city.  Continuing the search on shore turns up no new leads.  Nearby locals recall seeing the half-orc enter the water but none saw him exit.  Celebfedhiin sniffs after strange scents along the dock but doesn't follow them for long; without Zelena's better communication available the hound seems more interested in finding a fish to gnaw on.

With a new direction the adventure continues in a new thread: Dwarven Crusade.  Please continue posting there.  The reward summary is below and also on the first post of this thread.  As soon as the numbers are approved note your new xp totals and add your time-based gold and other treasures.

[sblock=Final XP/GP Summary]



Total Encounter GP: 10,820.3 gp (2,705 gp, 7 cp each)
Total Time-based Gold is listed above under each character's name.  (If you've added TBG at any point during the adventure remember to subtract that amount from the number above before you add it to your character's finances.)

Experience: Time-based XP has been added as we go and is reflected in the xp totals in your character column on the right side of the above image.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 4, 2012)

[sblock=Approved Numbers]
Crunching it down to the two final numbers that gets added to the character's wiki sheets.
Borric: ..Total Earnings: 5,903 XP and 6,887.07 GP
Nathan: Total Earnings: 5,643 XP and 6,576.07 GP
Sylvain: Total Earnings: 5,903 XP and 6,887.07 GP
Zelena: .Total Earnings: 5,708 XP and 6,653.07 GP
GM: 144 days for 10.08 GMC

*APPROVED*
[/sblock]


----------

